# [EVENT] Radeon ExtravaLANza | October 20th, 2012 | $5,000+ In Prizing



## admin

*AMD Canada* and *Overclock.net* are extremely proud to introduce the inaugural Radeon™ ExtravaLANza! As a thank you to the city and enthusiasts that have supported us, we're opening our doors to give YOU exclusive access not only to AMD's best and brightest, but 17 of our best global hardware and software partners, including: reps or swag from Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, Hitman: Absolution, Medal of Honor: Warfighter, ASUS, MSI, PowerColor, Diamond, Sapphire, XFX, Gigabyte, Newegg Canada, NCIX, CoolerMaster, NEC and Silverstone!

Please join us for an OCN EXCLUSIVE 24-hour LAN: 10:00 AM on October 20 to 10:00 AM on October 21. Paid meals, tournament gaming, exclusive t-shirt, early access to the event, many chances to win some great prizes AND MORE will be provided! We hope to see you there!

*PLEASE NOTE: Registration is now closed.*

*Who's Invited? *
This is an Overclock.net exclusive event! Our wonderful friends at AMD are doing this as a huge thank you to all of the great members of this community. If you are not a currently a member of OCN, this is the perfect time to join and get to know some folks before the event.

*Please note: This is now an 18+ event. You need to be 18 years of age or older to come. To make up for this, we are already planning an all-ages event for the early new year *

*Where?*

AMD Markham (Yes! At AMD Headquarters!)
1 Commerce Valley Dr. East
Markham, ON L3T 7X6
(just outside of Toronto)

*When?*
October 20th, 10am until October 21st, 10am (24 hour event!)

*Cost?*
Free 

*How Many People?*
Space is limited to 112 people! If you sign up for the event, make sure you can actually come!

*What Games?*
We will be choosing 3 of the following 5 games within the next week:

TF2
CS:GO
LoL
DOTA 2
SC2

*Game Schedule?*

Will be announced shortly!

*You Mentioned Prizing?*

Indeed  

$5,000 in cash prizes for the LAN offered by Overclock.net
Additional prizes drawn by raffle every hour. If you leave, you can't win!

*AMAZING Sponsors? *

Only the best.










*Livestreaming? *

Yes! We will have an amazing internet connection there 

*What Else?*

Parallel to the LAN, from NOON to 6:00 PM on Saturday Oct. 20, the public and press will be welcomed into the building in the next room over from the LAN area. LAN attendees are more than welcome to visit this area during this time.

*How do I sign up?*




*Registration is now closed.*


----------



## Junkboy

Sounds great! Congratulations to our Canadian neighbors who can attend, don't forget to take many pics and post them.


----------



## admin

We will be sure to stream it for everyone! Now that we actually have a good internet connection, we will also make the WAN vs LAN event happen this time


----------



## Thracks

Hey, guys. Yours truly is the event organizer!

We have a Facebook page for the public portion of the event. If you're the kind of person that's okay with "liking" pages on Facebook, I'd really appreciate if you stopped by and gave the ExtravaLANza a like, and an "I'm going!" to the event: http://www.facebook.com/radeonextravalanza


----------



## Citra

Wow this is less then a kilometer away from me...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Niceeee

Can't go though









Would love to join


----------



## Phenomanator53

only if i lived in Canada....


----------



## admin

We will have a few select Ln2 Benchers there too having some fun  If you are interested in benching that day on some AMD gear, please PM one of our benchmarking editors for details


----------



## ivr56

AMD Canada needs to be totally based out of the Vancouver the best coast


----------



## Xero.

Very interested. Just don't wanna lug my computer all the way. We'll see how things go!


----------



## Conspiracy

dang wish it wasnt so far away


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I'll be voting for Dota 2 1,337 times.


----------



## HobieCat

Awesome event! I'm really looking forward to being a part of this!


----------



## Xero.

Prefer CSS over CS:GO but I'll play GO if I must.


----------



## Draven

Hey guys I'm all over this one lol I am only a few bus stops away hahaha now I just need to be able to get the time off work and ask the lil woman lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Bravo... Bravo...

Nice to see another event..

So many events happening right now...
Can't wait to see how well this goes so I can use the info on next years Michigan LAN/LN2 event..

Big Props to all the sponsors and Overclock.net


----------



## Slaughter

Sounds like an awesome event! Thanks OCN & sponsors!


----------



## henryz

Woah this is like 15 min away from my home.. SC2 gogo


----------



## Citra

I only have tf2. Possible to add bf3?


----------



## admin

I will be there with my gaming rig  I hope to play part of the day (I will be streaming the rest).

We may have a DayZ server up for people to play as well throughout the day. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is 2KM from my house. So going to come.


----------



## gamer11200

This is amazing! I have been to AMD Markham, and the Commerce Valley 1 building is beautiful on the inside and out!

If I do make it, I wouldn't be going for the LAN, but maybe I'll finally get to see some of Overclock.net's members in person! ^_^


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I hope its OK to have Intel CPUs.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Man I need to move to Canada...you guys are living it up!


----------



## Alatar

Looks and sounds great! Unfortunately flights across the pond are kind of expensive, would love to attend though.







Maybe there's going to be a big UK event sometime as well. Can't wait for the livestream, pics and everything else though!

Have fun everyone!!


----------



## Xero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey guys I'm all over this one lol I am only a few bus stops away hahaha now I just need to be able to get the time off work and ask the lil woman lol.


I'm begging my girlfriend for permission haha


----------



## Disturbed117

Wish i lived in canada right about now.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will be there with my gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to play part of the day (I will be streaming the rest).
> 
> We may have a DayZ server up for people to play as well throughout the day. Should be a lot of fun!


Admin and his dayz lol, Now its the question of finding a way there with my rig...


----------



## Mootsfox

This sounds awesome


----------



## Chilly

The games that I think should be played are; TF2, CS:GO, LoL. I might be able to come, not 100% sure yet...


----------



## Xero.

Amazed how many fellow OCNers I live within a 45 minute radius of XD


----------



## InsideJob

I am soooo hoping to come








Hopefully axipher attends, maybe I can get a ride with him


----------



## mahnrag

Looking forward to this event. Let's hope I can get the day off work.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Too bad I'm three and half thousand miles away


----------



## el gappo

You cannot comprehend the level of jelly on my end. Have fun guys


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You cannot comprehend the level of jelly on my end. Have fun guys


You should just move to canada for a couple month's


----------



## homer98

Wow, I also didn't realize how many fellow canadians were in the GTA.

This event sounds awesome, gonna look at my schedule and hopefully it works out !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I am soooo hoping to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully axipher attends, maybe I can get a ride with him


He'd better come he's on my TF2 team lol.

Will see if I can make it. If I can I'll have both rigs


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> He'd better come he's on my TF2 team lol.
> Will see if I can make it. If I can I'll have both rigs


I pm'd him, gunna see the possibility of grabbing a lift with him. Other then that I just gotta get on some TF2... I have played it like twice I think







Also maybe consider getting myself CS:GO before the even as well


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You cannot comprehend the level of jelly on my end. Have fun guys


Just come, you know you want to.


----------



## ExyBacon

Sweet, i'm excited to see this.
I think SC2 will be the biggest but that's jsut my Biased opinion, because I love SC2.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExyBacon*
> 
> Sweet, i'm excited to see this.
> I think SC2 will be the biggest but that's jsut my Biased opinion, because I love SC2.


Yeah not really. SC2 is not as much player here as it used to. Dota 2 FTW.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Just come, you know you want to.


That'd be one expensive LAN event for him to attend lol. I imagine overseas flights aren't cheap.


----------



## Valor958

I'm only in Ohio, but I still think it would be too expensive for me to make the trip. Plus... how does carrying a PC through the border work? I don't want them tearing it up to make sure i'm not a terrorist








I would LOVE to attend, but will settle for a mountain of digital eye candy to explore. TAKE PICS YOU LUCKY PEOPLE!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We will have a few select Ln2 Benchers there too having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in benching that day on some AMD gear, please PM one of our benchmarking editors for details


Awesome







are we allowed to LAN and bench, similar to the previous Toronto event?

My SR-2 will make it this time







back to back weekends of fun for me









http://www.overclock.net/t/1295114/ocn-n2oc-october-13th

then this







double win with OCN!


----------



## RussianJ

This time, I have to go. Not too far away and maybe bring my 4.5ghz x4 965 for laughs.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We will have a few select Ln2 Benchers there too having some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in benching that day on some AMD gear, please PM one of our benchmarking editors for details


I'll be there benching








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Awesome event! I'm really looking forward to being a part of this!


Me too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I will be there with my gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to play part of the day (I will be streaming the rest).
> 
> We may have a DayZ server up for people to play as well throughout the day. Should be a lot of fun!


Looking forward to meeting you in person








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You cannot comprehend the level of jelly on my end. Have fun guys


All you have to do is buy a really expensive ticket!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Aaaahhh why can't you have these in LA!?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> All you have to do is buy a really expensive ticket!


easier said than done


----------



## Rasparthe

Count me in!







24 hours of LN2 action, is this heaven? Wait its in Markham, so I guess not.


----------



## H3||scr3am

what kind of desk space is allotted to each attendee? I'm curious as my rig is HUGE< and as is my triple monitor setup.... so I can downsize the monitors, but the PC is as is....


----------



## mega_option101

I am there!!!!!


----------



## Draven

I'll be bringing my new "Nightmare" rig and 3 screens, public transit??? this will be interesting lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am there!!!!!


hey man hows it going? can't wait to see everyone again, and some new faces.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I'll be bringing my new "Nightmare" rig and 3 screens, public transit??? this will be interesting lol


Fer cereal? PT to the LAN event?!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am there!!!!!


w00t







will be glad to see you there


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'll be there benching


As will I.


----------



## Krusher33

Really, really, really, really, really wish I could go. But it's a 12 hours drive from me and I don't have the cash for traveling.

But to those who are going, have fun!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Really, really, really, really, really wish I could go. But it's a 12 hours drive from me and I don't have the cash for traveling.
> But to those who are going, have fun!


you can live vicariously through us on the stream







or just feel like you're with us


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Really, really, really, really, really wish I could go. But it's a 12 hours drive from me and I don't have the cash for traveling.
> But to those who are going, have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> you can live vicariously through us on the stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just feel like you're with us
Click to expand...

Ha ha, everytime I watch you guys on stream, I feel like I'm watching a hidden camera porn or something.


----------



## mr one

Now im really jealous,you lucky canadians







and also gonna watch livestream


----------



## egerds

I would love to WAN the following games
TF2
DOTA 2
CS:GO

Would be nice if there were genuine / unusual quality items being distributed to all participants for first 2 I mention.


----------



## axipher

Well I just cleared up my weekend for this.

I'd love for TF2, I could play that the whole time.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I'll be bringing my new "Nightmare" rig and 3 screens, public transit??? this will be interesting lol
> 
> hey man hows it going? can't wait to see everyone again, and some new faces.


Pretty good! Just busy as always







How about yourself?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> w00t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be glad to see you there


Yes my friend! Likewise


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Pretty good! Just busy as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about yourself?
> Yes my friend! Likewise


Pretty busy with work, planning my wedding, stuff like that lol mostly work though.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I just cleared up my weekend for this.
> 
> I'd love for TF2, I could play that the whole time.


AWESOME!! I was gonna pm you to see if you were going lol


----------



## romanjaan

I can come my school is right in front of it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I just cleared up my weekend for this.
> 
> I'd love for TF2, I could play that the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!! I was gonna pm you to see if you were going lol
Click to expand...

Of course I will


----------



## duox

Is there ever spmething like this in a southeastern us?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I just cleared up my weekend for this.
> 
> I'd love for TF2, I could play that the whole time.


See you there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> I can come my school is right in front of it.


Lol. I'm going to assume I'm at the same school as you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thracks

Good news: Working with our lawyers/facilities guys to approve the use of LN2 on the premises, and it's looking very promising. Not guaranteed, yet, but I expect we'll be okay.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good news: Working with our lawyers/facilities guys to approve the use of LN2 on the premises, and it's looking very promising. Not guaranteed, yet, but I expect we'll be okay.


Ln2? Can you make this event any better?

Also, how much power per person will be advalible? Can we bring a SS or not enough juice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I am there!!!!!


Hey man, I am thinking that I may actually be able to attend this event, would you be interested in car pooling if that is the case?


----------



## MetalMax707

Definitely want to come, just got to ask my parents. Wasn't able to go to last LAN, but hoepfully i can come to this one especially since it is at the AMD HQ. I've always wanted to go inside the HQ, and it will be a really great experience to see where ATI once lived. Passed by there so many times but never have been inside. Plus so many sponsors and we got an exclusive t-shirt. Definitely, Dota 2, LoL, CS:GO. Havn't played TF2 before, mayeb i should tyr it out.


----------



## MartynRE

I would love to come, me and about 4 or 5 buddies are thinking about it, we just have to sort out transportation.
When the official sign up forms are out we'll know for sure.

Our pick of games would definitely be CS:GO, SC2 and Dota 2


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Ln2? Can you make this event any better?
> Also, how much power per person will be advalible? Can we bring a SS or not enough juice.


You are going to annoy the crap out of everyone on your table with the noise and jiggling lol.


----------



## 3930K

Oh how I wish I could go there... but I currently have 2 good reasons not two. One is my location, the other one is private.







lol

Also on the slideshow thing on the main page it says overlock.net


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Oh how I wish I could go there... but I currently have 2 good reasons not two. One is my location, the other one is private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Also on the slideshow thing on the main page it says overlock.net


I really hope we can get enough interest to warrant a UK LAN this big, we do Ln2 events all the time but I don't know exactly how many UK gamers we have in the wings.

Fixed, nice catch.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hey man, I am thinking that I may actually be able to attend this event, would you be interested in car pooling if that is the case?


That is more than possible my friend







Shoot me a PM and we can discuss this further!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Also on the slideshow thing on the main page it says overlock.net


Probably on purpose. Get all 122 people in the building and then put about 50 different kinds of locks on the door.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Probably on purpose. Get all 122 people in the building and then put about 50 different kinds of locks on the door.


Note to self, bring lockpick set







and then more lockpicks... lol


----------



## 072665995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Wow this is less then a kilometer away from me...


Yes past it everyday on the way to school


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So far I cannot make it, 24 hour day then school, bad.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So far I cannot make it, 24 hour day then school, bad.


so skip school, we won't hold it against you







your parents might though lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> so skip school, we won't hold it against you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your parents might though lol


Im in grade 12, but 2 of my 3 teachers know I'm all about computers so we'll see if I can take that monday off. Im at about a 20% of being able to come. An itinerary that doesn't ensure me needing to be up for all 24 hours (EG in TO the TF2 ladder finished 3 hours before the CSS ladder) would help significantly.


----------



## HobieCat

It ends at 10:00am on Sunday....just sleep from then until Monday morning. Problem solved.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You cannot comprehend the level of jelly on my end. Have fun guys


Same here. We'll just have to attend virtually via our live stream commentary.


----------



## Soloturtle

Sad it has to come same weekend as WCG Canada :/
I would love to come if SC2 is there.
Dota 2 and CS:GO are also pretty cool c:


----------



## Splave

In! looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> It ends at 10:00am on Sunday....just sleep from then until Monday morning. Problem solved.


lol


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> In! looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys


Splave, as in OCA Splave?

It'll be awesome to have a real pro oc'er there.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> In! looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys


Like a boss









Now I really really wish I could go....

I'm so jelly.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I really really wish I could go....
> I'm so jelly.


You gotta come dude, you came last time.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You gotta come dude, you came last time.


Bring gappo!


----------



## Onions

i am so in and a few of my friends will be joinging ocn to come along as well
edit: i vote tf2


----------



## Citra

Needs League and TF2, couple of friends should be coming with me as well.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hoping to link up with my old team from the Toronto one, we kicked ass then.


----------



## Draven

OK so I feel like I'm advertising a little but I'll do it anyway lol, if anyone has not see this yet please post and I'll add you to The {Official} Canadian OCN Club. It's a great way for other Canadians to get to know OCN members in their area, make friends, and for help and ideas. So just post and I update the list every time I see a new member.


----------



## KyadCK

If I can get my passport in time (which I should be able to), I'm there.


----------



## Crouch

Wish i can be there !!


----------



## Darius Silver

Wow, sounds like another great OCN event! Wish I could be there







(But at least I got a chance to go to the Canada Day one, which was awesome)


----------



## Juni

Jealous of anyone who actually makes it to this event.


----------



## Xero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> As will I.


Used to live in Windsor. Funny.


----------



## yci321

Would like to vote for League of Legends.
We have a team for League if it is being played. Thx =)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

TF2 and something else, don't care what


----------



## masmotors

bring one to texas


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masmotors*
> 
> bring one to texas


Too far...


----------



## isueyou2

Please have a Starcraft 2 and Dota 2 tournament









Also if possible once everything is settled if you guys can put up detailed information on when tournaments will begin and etc that would be nice


----------



## pinkfloyd1

Sounds like a blast! Wish I could make it, but cheers to everyone planning to attend.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I can go!!!









Votes for TF2.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Do you need to have AMD stuff in your rig or is being a fan of AMD enough to go?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MP-Canuck*
> 
> Do you need to have AMD stuff in your rig or is being a fan of AMD enough to go?


Anyone can go comeon.


----------



## el gappo

Intel and Nvidia components will detonate upon entering the building. You will have 10 second warning period in which to drop your system and find cover before it explodes.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Intel and Nvidia components will detonate upon entering the building. You will have 10 second warning period in which to drop your system and find cover before it explodes.


My card does that regularly.


----------



## Thracks

It's true. 1 Commerce Valley Drive is a sentient building with allergies, primarily to the colors: 100,40,0,0 CMYK and 50,0,100,0 CMYK. You've been warned.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It's true. 1 Commerce Valley Drive is a sentient building with allergies, primarily to the colors: 100,40,0,0 CMYK and 50,0,100,0 CMYK. You've been warned.












Way to use an intel chip though.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to use an intel chip though.


Thats ATI, not amd lol.


----------



## gdesmo

Say what ! An AMD rep using an Intel 960X processor, kind of surprised you don`t get struck down by lightning when you enter the building.







Happy Thanksgiving to all and see you at 1 Commerce Valley if I don`t get zapped by the lightning.


----------



## Thracks

My Intel CPU is a perfectly good review sample I received when I did hardware reviews for 5 years.







My work desktop is identical to my home PC, except it has an AMD+990FX setup.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It's true. 1 Commerce Valley Drive is a sentient building with allergies, primarily to the colors: 100,40,0,0 CMYK and 50,0,100,0 CMYK. You've been warned.


How many times has your PC exploded?


----------



## PizzaMan

If I'm not mistaken, this venue is AMD GPU division, not their CPU division. I'm sure they like to test their GPUs across all platforms.


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It's true. 1 Commerce Valley Drive is a sentient building with allergies, primarily to the colors: 100,40,0,0 CMYK and 50,0,100,0 CMYK. You've been warned.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has your PC exploded?
Click to expand...

At least five. It's getting expensive.


----------



## Cyclops

Definitely coming, I'd vote CS GO.

PS: Will I get thrown out if I bring my main rig that has Intel and nVidia parts?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It's true. 1 Commerce Valley Drive is a sentient building with allergies, primarily to the colors: 100,40,0,0 CMYK and 50,0,100,0 CMYK. You've been warned.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times has your PC exploded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least five. It's getting expensive.
Click to expand...


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Definitely coming, I'd vote CS GO.
> PS: Will I get thrown out if I bring my main rig that has Intel and nVidia parts?


No, it's cool mate. May suffer 3rd degree burns if you're slow but you should be good.


----------



## zalittle

I would love to attend the event. It stinks that I live so far away in Tennessee and my responsibilities and finances prevent me from attending. I think my ATI 5850 is the best video card I have had ever. Thank you to everyone involved in the event to allow users of AMD/ATI videos cards and overclock.net to attend this event. I am sure it will be awesome!


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalittle*
> 
> I would love to attend the event. It stinks that I live so far away in Tennessee and my responsibilities and finances prevent me from attending. I think my ATI 5850 is the best video card I have had ever. Thank you to everyone involved in the event to allow users of AMD/ATI videos cards and overclock.net to attend this event. I am sure it will be awesome!


Did anyone read fiancees?


----------



## YamiMagician

going for sure, would like to play League Of Legends =)


----------



## Dragana

First time on this site, but i'd like to attend this event. I vote League of Legends!


----------



## Auraixa

LEAGUE OF LEGENDS!!! So down to travel over and play some intense 5v5 games of LoLs ^^


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Dota 2 - and i can come









cs go but i dont have the game D: maybe css?
lol is kinda like dota no?
and sc2 ofcourse


----------



## kcin91

CS GO please, when are the games going to be announced?


----------



## Cyclops

Why don't we add any COD games? MW2 or 3 or Black ops?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Why don't we add any COD games? MW2 or 3 or Black ops?


generally because of the leveling system, having more hours invested in the game grants advantages, although this same system applies to LoL.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Out of the five games I only have TF2 so I will vote for that.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> generally because of the leveling system, having more hours invested in the game grants advantages, although this same system applies to LoL.


Then lets have both of them.


----------



## Onex

Wow I didnt know AMD had an HQ here. First Ill need a new case then Ill join in, since I missed the LAN party back during the summer.

Edit: Play CS:GO.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yes, lets have a competition with certain players at an unfair advantage.
> TF2 and CSS went incredibly well in the first toronto lan, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Level oriented games shouldn't be done, (however if we do go that route I challenge anyone to take my sin down in GW1)
> Haven't played CSGO yet.
> *Also I may bring a UT99 server and a bunch of CDs for it if anyone's interested. (Perfectly legal.)*


doooo iiiit.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Wow I didnt know AMD had an HQ here. First Ill need a new case then Ill join in, since I missed the LAN party back during the summer.
> Edit: Play CS:GO.


It used to be an ATi building I believe and they obtained it in the merger.


----------



## mega_option101

Took off work already


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> It used to be an ATi building I believe and they obtained it in the merger.


Yep, ATI is canadian!


----------



## leejenkins

I vote for LoL and Dota2. Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Draven

Btw, just to let you know, at the last LAN there were players with better stuff because I do remember a guy with a gold gatling gun getting 25% better damage and was also wearing a special hat (don't remember what it was), but all in all I did have a lot of fun even though I did have my [email protected]@ handed to me lol but I do feel the games should be more even for everyone in that players shouldn't be able to have anything other then the default weps or armour. This is why I like UT, because you can only use what you pick up in the game, it's all based on how you play, not on the uber wep you bought and getting more damage vs. the guy who doesn't. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It's funny that you voted for TF2 because you just shot your self in the foot with your argument about unfair advantage simply because it would be exactly the same situation with MW3. More experience, better equipments, map knowledge, etc for people who have played the game so please, do a little more research next time before spouting nonsense.


TF2 items really don't make a difference. Experience far outweighs the vast majority of unlocked items. Valve is very, very careful about keeping balance in the game.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Like I said the first time - if you didn't read it in the first place - The server mode which anyone has access to as long as they HAVE THE GAME, has all the equipments and weapons unlocked, so you can use whatever you want no matter how long you've been playing it.
> It's funny that you voted for TF2 because you just shot your self in the foot with your argument about unfair advantage simply because it would be exactly the same situation with MW3. More experience, better equipments, map knowledge, etc for people who have played the game so please, do a little more research next time before spouting nonsense.


Ok, so lets review:

A game many people didn't like, has a levelling system, and has way higher system requirements, versus a game anyone can run, anyone can be good at right out of the box, and, if you paid attention in the last toronto lan, many options on locking down what can and can not be used. I'd have to talk to the server admin on this but last time we just used stock weapons.

Also, just a point of reference, it was me axipher sillymatthew W4LNUTS slaughter and darr3n that came in second in that tournament, having never played as a group before, also I had never played the game before that day.

Oh, and TF2 is free, where as MW3 is 65 bucks. No brainer.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Such Friendly people here.

I say we sabotage his rig. Install Intel and Nivida stuff and watch it explode on entering the building.


----------



## Rasparthe

Love how these threads always turn into an internet flame war. You know what they say about people who flame over the internet....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I would say Dota 2 over LoL since there is no advantage for playing more like LoL.


----------



## Thracks

While everyone appreciates your level 99 Demonic Arch Wizard Bullet Mage with 534565745 unlocks and the ultra-rare Eldritch Boomstick With 100000x Sniper Scope, this kind of advantage is not in the spirit of a fair tournament. The games we choose will put everyone on an even playing field outside of skill.


----------



## el1t1stpr1ck

Man this sounds awesome wish I could go but the 8 hour drive is just too much gas money for me to be able to swing it. Hope everyone attending has a blast though.


----------



## MP-Canuck

Hoping to go but not sure if I can yet. But if I did go probably only be able to stay for Saturday.

Any tips or anything I should know about a LAN event? I have never been to a LAN before.


----------



## Boltzdameek

I know this event is set Canada on fire!!! Only if I had time off from work to attend haha Good luck everyone and post plenty of pics of your success.
Boltz


----------



## superericla

My last name is hidden in this thread title. Interesting.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> While everyone appreciates your level 99 Demonic Arch Wizard Bullet Mage with 534565745 unlocks and the ultra-rare Eldritch Boomstick With 100000x Sniper Scope, *this kind of advantage is not in the spirit of a fair tournament. The games we choose will put everyone on an even playing field outside of skill.*


Thankyou.









Also, I got my Passport! I'm gunna be there!


----------



## kcin91

please make csgo a part of this event...it is a new game and their is a lot of gta players who would like to compete in a 5v5 csgo lan.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MP-Canuck*
> 
> Hoping to go but not sure if I can yet. But if I did go probably only be able to stay for Saturday.
> Any tips or anything I should know about a LAN event? I have never been to a LAN before.


Me and Kyad from mumble will both be there, be prepared to eat lots of bad food, if you're of age you can drink, and game your ASS off.

Confirmed I can lug both rigs in for a UT99 server, if anyone is interested please, please, please contact me before hand. Its a 1gb game and its a great filler between competition games.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'd have to talk to the server admin on this but last time we just used stock weapons.


Hi, that's me. We used stock weapons because that's all we were able to use with the internet connection at the last LAN. As far as CVARs go, "sv_lan 0" or Internet and LAN has to be set to for VAC and items to be available on the server. Given that "sv_lan 1" enables LAN-only play that's normally what we use for LAN play. It's generally much simpler to just play with stock items than to come up with a white list of items allowed or black list of items banned, as people will literally argue for days on end which items are balanced and which aren't.

I'll be at this LAN as well running the tournaments again, and my general thoughts on the other game are as follows:

League of Legends may be a difficult tournament as Riot has been busy with their World Championships, so we'd need to run without the Tournament mode meaning not every hero would be available creating some possible imbalances.
StarCraft 2 and Dota 2 are the best competitive games as they require no special configuration and are competitive by default.
Counter Strike: Global Offensive will be fine, but we'll be running a collapsed format. Teams were playing first to 21 last LAN with CS:S and that caused the tournament to run overtime by quite a bit. We'll be running a collapsed format of first to 11 or 15 this time around to keep more in line with all the other game's time frames.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Hi, that's me. We used stock weapons because that's all we were able to use with the internet connection at the last LAN. As far as CVARs go, "sv_lan 0" or Internet and LAN has to be set to for VAC and items to be available on the server. Given that "sv_lan 1" enables LAN-only play that's normally what we use for LAN play. It's generally much simpler to just play with stock items than to come up with a white list of items allowed or black list of items banned, as people will literally argue for days on end which items are balanced and which aren't.
> I'll be at this LAN as well running the tournaments again, and my general thoughts on the other game are as follows:
> 
> League of Legends may be a difficult tournament as Riot has been busy with their World Championships, so we'd need to run without the Tournament mode meaning not every hero would be available creating some possible imbalances.
> StarCraft 2 and Dota 2 are the best competitive games as they require no special configuration and are competitive by default.
> Counter Strike: Global Offensive will be fine, but we'll be running a collapsed format. Teams were playing first to 21 last LAN with CS:S and that caused the tournament to run overtime by quite a bit. We'll be running a collapsed format of first to 11 or 15 this time around to keep more in line with all the other game's time frames.


CSS was so annoying at the last one XD They went for like 4 more hours than us it was hilarious.

I'm pretty sure AMD will have better internet for us.

You going to play this time or just manage?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> While everyone appreciates your level 99 Demonic Arch Wizard Bullet Mage with 534565745 unlocks and the ultra-rare Eldritch Boomstick With 100000x Sniper Scope, this kind of advantage is not in the spirit of a fair tournament. The games we choose will put everyone on an even playing field outside of skill.


----------



## bavarianblessed

This has got to be the only time I've ever been jealous of Canadians









Have fun guys, wish I could go.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> CSS was so annoying at the last one XD They went for like 4 more hours than us it was hilarious.
> I'm pretty sure AMD will have better internet for us.
> You going to play this time or just manage?


The organization I'm part of, eSports Canada, is sending at least 3 other people this time to help me out with running the tournaments, but I doubt I'll have time to play. Generally when we're officiating we don't play to make sure nobody can claim we fixed anything or were unprofessional. I was supposed to have 10 people but the World Cyber Games is happening the same weekend at the Eaton's Centre and we'd already committed several staff members to that.


----------



## 072665995

Ok im voting so TF2.
1. its free and anyone can play.
2. its easy to play. u can be good right outta the box
3. its the only listed game i have


----------



## H3||scr3am

I vote for:

LoL (I have yet to play Dota 2, so I don't know the characters/builds/etc)
TF2 (great pickup game)
CS:GO, although I'd prefer source over GO...


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> This has got to be the only time I've ever been jealous of Canadians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun guys, wish I could go.


If I remember I will post a bunch of pictures from CANADA and maybe pm a couple to you !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

That reminds me, what cool flag are you gonna bring this time I wonder.

Anyone who got shirts last time you are obligated to wear them! XD


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I vote for:
> LoL (I have yet to play Dota 2, so I don't know the characters/builds/etc)
> TF2 (great pickup game)
> CS:GO, although I'd prefer source over GO...


The thing about Dota 2 is that you can play with all heros. Also item build could not get any easier. Its more how you play then what items you get. To top that off each hero has recommend item build which 90% stick to unless you are playing at very PRO level.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> That reminds me, what cool flag are you gonna bring this time I wonder.
> Anyone who got shirts last time you are obligated to wear them! XD


It will be a variation of the CAN OCN flag, am working on it as we speak. I`ll PM you with the first image !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> It will be a variation of the CAN OCN flag, am working on it as we speak. I`ll PM you with the first image !


Sweet! I get the exclusives.


----------



## johny24

TF2, CS:GO, and SC2


----------



## Applejack

Hey hey. Just made an account so I could post here.

I would totally come to this! Sounds super awesome









Also Peterborough reporting in but will make the trip.


----------



## antman92

i will be there for csgo


----------



## Applejack

Came here from ESEA









I would like in list of order:

CS:GO
DotA 2
SC2 (my SC2 is a bit rusty though :/)

I hope there will be random teams or something for us peoples who don't know anyone going to this event


----------



## sunset1

hrm i wonder if i can squeze my haf22 with external rad into a carryon bag... :< forget it ill paint it white with a red cross and say its a medical nesessity. ;>


----------



## hadriel89

CSGO please.


----------



## wrastler

Definitely could make it for CSGO!


----------



## jacobfernandes

Team 905 will be attending we have atleast 5 that can come.

CSGO!!!!!!!!
TF2
LOL


----------



## D3boy510

great now I have to find a way to carry my computer on the bus

Please play LoL and TF2


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3boy510*
> 
> great now I have to find a way to carry my computer on the bus


Thats half the fun!


----------



## kadunk

I would come with my team CSGO.


----------



## R4ID

CS:GO
Sc2
LoL

(CS:GO is a must)


----------



## ilmer

Ilmer here.

I was at the last overclock LAN and it was absolutely awesome. Would absolutely love to come with a CS:GO team.

Could get 5 very easily.


----------



## Thracks

*Please restrict discussion of the LAN portion of this event to overclock.net.* I see some people posting about it on Facebook, but it's causing confusion for the public that is *not invited* to the OCN LAN!

I went through and removed a few posts on Facebook to make sure that all the discussion remains here.

*OCN WILL HAVE ITS OWN REGISTRATION FORM FOR THIS LAN SOON. THIS LAN IS BYOC.*


----------



## Calamitymlc

Is there any word on how many people can attend? I'm from ESEA as well and likely could get 5 together for CSGO.

Also games...

CSGO, SC2, DotA 2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> *Please restrict discussion of the LAN portion of this event to overclock.net.* I see some people posting about it on Facebook, but it's causing confusion for the public that is *not invited* to the OCN LAN!
> I went through and removed a few posts on Facebook to make sure that all the discussion remains here.
> *OCN WILL HAVE ITS OWN REGISTRATION FORM FOR THIS LAN SOON. THIS LAN IS BYOC.*


How many do you think will fit seeing as everyone is just making 1 account and bringing 5 people for a CSGO team...


----------



## Thracks

All of that will be described when the registration form goes live very soon.


----------



## hadriel89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> How many do you think will fit seeing as everyone is just making 1 account and bringing 5 people for a CSGO team...


I'm assuming all 5 would need to be registered... First post states that only 112 people can register.

Can we form teams with other registrants or are teams going to be randomly assigned?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I may sound selfish but i personally would hate people that have made no contribution to OCN to come. I understand Admins view which would make people come and visit here but once the LAN is over they are ghosts with accounts with 1 post. Either that or Vets get some kind of priority. To top that off some are bringing teams which would really take the fun out of these of us that play for fun and make friend's while create teams there.


----------



## zippidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hadriel89*
> 
> I'm assuming all 5 would need to be registered... First post states that only 112 people can register.
> Can we form teams with other registrants or are teams going to be randomly assigned?


Would also like to know this, is it pug or team based for csgo?. I have a team of 5 that would like to come but also would be willing to pug for fun.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

People who bring their own teams will be allowed to play with them. For players looking for a team and teams looking for a player or two we'll facilitate filling out rosters. If we do a "fun" Dota 2 or LoL tournament in ARAM or another fun type of game mode we might randomize teams, the same goes for if we do TF2 highlander.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I may sound selfish but i personally would hate people that have made no contribution to OCN to come. I understand Admins view which would make people come and visit here but once the LAN is over they are ghosts with accounts with 1 post. Either that or Vets get some kind of priority. To top that off some are bringing teams which would really take the fun out of these of us that play for fun and make friend's while create teams there.


I know this isn't esports (and if it was I'm sure Rikk would have a much larger paycheck for this event







)but I guess we can't be selfish. Adverts for the site are adverts for the site I guess eh?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I may sound selfish but i personally would hate people that have made no contribution to OCN to come. I understand Admins view which would make people come and visit here but once the LAN is over they are ghosts with accounts with 1 post. Either that or Vets get some kind of priority. To top that off some are bringing teams which would really take the fun out of these of us that play for fun and make friend's while create teams there.


I'm with you all the way. It's an OCN event, people who actually participate on OCN should get priority over people who make 1 post to join with their team then ditch.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippidy*
> 
> Would also like to know this, is it pug or team based for csgo?. I have a team of 5 that would like to come but also would be willing to pug for fun.


LoL i'd have to join a team if I went... thinking about it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm with you all the way. It's an OCN event, people who actually participate on OCN should get priority over people who make 1 post to join with their team then ditch.


I'm kinda for the priority thing but... what about people like me who joined (I forgot why I joined but I think it was an event) recently-ish Feb 2012 wasn't THAT long ago :S well then again I guess it was a while ago...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> *Please restrict discussion of the LAN portion of this event to overclock.net.* I see some people posting about it on Facebook, but it's causing confusion for the public that is *not invited* to the OCN LAN!
> I went through and removed a few posts on Facebook to make sure that all the discussion remains here.
> *OCN WILL HAVE ITS OWN REGISTRATION FORM FOR THIS LAN SOON. THIS LAN IS BYOC.*


... BYOC... crap, I should plan to finish a mini-rig if I want to go then...

For games I'd probably prefer:
TF2
CS:GO
LoL or SC2 since I suck at lol but I suck at sc2 too... actually i'm horrible in all games what am I talking about...


----------



## charliehorse55

I am coming. I vote for CS, TF2 and DOTA 2 as tournament games.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I'm kinda for the priority thing but... what about people like me who joined (I forgot why I joined but I think it was an event) recently-ish Feb 2012 wasn't THAT long ago :S well then again I guess it was a while ago...


Heh, well you didn't ditch.









But there are people who posted once for the other lan event, and have now posted only once more for this one. They're here for the events, not for OCN. And then there's the whole one person joining to bring himself and 4 more people, all of whom are not part of OCN. People who join for the LAN only.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, well you didn't ditch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are people who posted once for the other lan event, and have now posted only once more for this one. They're here for the events, not for OCN. And then there's the whole one person joining to bring himself and 4 more people, all of whom are not part of OCN. People who join for the LAN only.


lol, why not just bring your OCN name to the event and/or event screening... i don't mind it being exclusive to active-ish members







i say ish only kuz occaitonalyl i find nothing i'm interested in posting on or get busy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> lol, why not just bring your OCN name to the event and/or event screening... i don't mind it being exclusive to active-ish members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say ish only kuz occaitonalyl i find nothing i'm interested in posting on or get busy.


In reality it does not really matter if its A person with 1 post or 1000 post. The only thing is that it would be better knowing they are active members of OCN and that alone changes the experience.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In reality it does not really matter if its A person with 1 post or 1000 post. The only thing is that it would be better knowing they are active members of OCN and that alone changes the experience.


I suppose :S


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In reality it does not really matter if its A person with 1 post or 1000 post. The only thing is that it would be better knowing they are active members of OCN and that alone changes the experience.


I'm not gonna lie I'm ok with randoms, just this isn't a pro league gaming competition, its a conference for members of this forum that happens to revolve around gaming and AMD (Oh god I'm gonna have fun with that on this Intel oriented forum







) and gaming teams kinda take away from that. There was one ther though that had the OCN spirit (most ridiculous yet serious guys I'd ever met.)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In reality it does not really matter if its A person with 1 post or 1000 post. The only thing is that it would be better knowing they are active members of OCN and that alone changes the experience.


You're absolutely correct









I feel that we need to keep all of this in mind in the event that the event is completely booked.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

OCN event, by OCN, and for OCN, am I right?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> OCN event, by OCN, and for OCN, am I right?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In reality it does not really matter if its A person with 1 post or 1000 post. The only thing is that it would be better knowing they are active members of OCN and that alone changes the experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You're absolutely correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that we need to keep all of this in mind in the event that the event is completely booked.


----------



## JQuantum

hmmm... I have a midterm before and after the event... but I wonder if my rig explodes if I have enough cause to defer my exam


----------



## CramComplex

Wow another OCN event in Canada! Would love to go and play some SC2 and DOTA but I have no team and I think the registration for the event is closed. :/


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Wow another OCN event in Canada! Would love to go and play some SC2 and DOTA but I have no team and I think the registration for the event is closed. :/


You're in luck. Registration hasn't even opened yet.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Wow another OCN event in Canada! Would love to go and play some SC2 and DOTA but I have no team and I think the registration for the event is closed. :/


If playing DOTA pray you don't end up on my team since I have no clue how to play


----------



## emode

I was wondering if there was a contact number or a mumble I could join for the co-ordinator.
Is there a way I can sign up for the registration to be sent to me via email? I have another 4 people that are interested in going as a team.

Hopefully CSGO will be on the table.

If an OCN admin could please get back to me asap! because the tournament is just over a week away it would be really appreciated =]

thank you!


----------



## Killam0n

If it was on the other side of canada I would have been there.. I live an hour away form the canadian boarder.. however then also driving across the country doesnt really work..

HAVE AN AWESOME EVENT EVERYONE THAT CAN GO!!!!!!!!!!

I just looked up a round trip price for kicks.. around $800 - so if anyone is short a team member and has a spare $800 I will totally go!









just PM me if you need me to fill in- or if you are road tripping from washington state... thats an option too.


----------



## Cactii

League of Legends, Starcraft 2, and Team Fortress 2!


----------



## Noest

Dota 2 [ Is a must. ]
CS: GO


----------



## sLim

I am excited for this event!

CS:GO, tf2, Dota2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So many new users and they all have 5-man teams... Has this been posted up on a competitive gaming forum?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> So many new users and they all have 5-man teams... Has this been posted up on a competitive gaming forum?


I don't know, but this is exactly why I'm hoping real OCN users get priority. They outnumber real OCN users in the thread by like 3:1 now...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> So many new users and they all have 5-man teams... Has this been posted up on a competitive gaming forum?


It wouldn't surprise me. That's what happened last time.

OCN username check at the door.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is like 1 week away. When are the registration going to be up?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me. That's what happened last time.
> OCN username check at the door.


Yeah, I'm fairly disappointed now... seems that more and more professional players/teams are trying to nose in on OCN's fun... and then they steal the prizes/swag and they end up on Kijiji 2 weeks later... :'(


----------



## Rasparthe

It would be amusing to see how many new accounts these events generate for OCN. Normal month of new accounts versus the month leading up to this event. I'm just glad that they didn't put in a post count restriction. Could you imagine the thread crapping that would go on....


----------



## 3930K

Should've been:

If you joined OCN before the event was announced you may come.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Should've been:
> If you joined OCN before the event was announced you may come.


Agreed... The 1st part says OCN exclusive, then the second part says anyone can come as long as they make an account... Besides being contradictory, that's at least part of the reason we're getting so many people that have nothing at all to do with OCN.

At minimum, if it was intended to bring in more people that will hopefully join OCN, it should not have been labeled as OCN exclusive.


----------



## Applejack

I saw this on ESEA premium forum. I don't intend to bring a 5 man team though. Just going myself and maybe do some networking


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yeah, I'm fairly disappointed now... seems that more and more professional players/teams are trying to nose in on OCN's fun... and then they steal the prizes/swag and they end up on Kijiji 2 weeks later... :'(


I'm using both the things I won last time







You still using those headphones lol?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> I'm using both the things I won last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still using those headphones lol?


The 100 bucks I won resulted in my mini rig which is coming to this lol. I don't think anyone would have gotten rid of the stuff (although one of the CSS guys tried to sell me one of the AIO watercoolers.)


----------



## el gappo

Guys don't worry about the exclusivity.

If more than 112 people register then we will start looking based on activity on the forum. If there's no room and you are a "brand new" member, you will be entered into a draw to get in. If there is room then of course, no problem


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Guys don't worry about the exclusivity.
> If more than 112 people register then we will start looking based on activity on the forum. If there's no room and you are a "brand new" member, you will be entered into a draw to get in. If there is room then of course, no problem


Its not just about exclusivity, teams take away the friendly atmosphere. This is a friendly event not a pro event.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Its not just about exclusivity, teams take away the friendly atmosphere. This is a friendly event not a pro event.


Like that kid that was pretty much screaming "LET'S GO!" the whole time at the last event!? I still have nightmares about that.


----------



## JohnyR

Sweet, only 10 minute drive from me. Any word on the sign up list yet?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Like that kid that was pretty much screaming "LET'S GO!" the whole time at the last event!? I still have nightmares about that.


I don't recall that, I do personally remember yelling that at Axi though because we were gonna get DQ'd.


----------



## emode

Ive been a gamer in the toronto seen for awhile now, and an event like this would be a long awaited hope for alot of the gamers in this city. The last event I attended was in 2007 in toronto and it was the most fun ive had in a long time, me and my friends are just interested, OCN looks like a well respected community that can host alot of events, and I would like to show my friends what an event in Toronto is like. Hopefully registration opens soon!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Guys don't worry about the exclusivity.
> If more than 112 people register then we will start looking based on activity on the forum. If there's no room and you are a "brand new" member, you will be entered into a draw to get in. If there is room then of course, no problem


that's what I think most ppl on here wanted to hear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yeah, I'm fairly disappointed now... seems that more and more professional players/teams are trying to nose in on OCN's fun... and then they steal the prizes/swag and they end up on Kijiji 2 weeks later... :'(


lol if it's a pro event i'd never get a shot at winning







and besides i never err I guess rarely win anything







(ps that's the cue to let me win lol jk).


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I'm ok with new blood don't get me wrong on that one! I just don't like pro teams or unknowns teams. A couple newbies is fine, but a spree of pro players there for free stuff, eff that.


----------



## yci321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> So many new users and they all have 5-man teams... Has this been posted up on a competitive gaming forum?


A friend of mine who uses this site alot told me about the event, and the people with DTS logos are not pro gamers. It's just a bunch of friends who never played any tournament or anything and were interested in going to one for first time for the atmosphere since we live in toronto and don't go out for anything 'competitive'.

(If you know about league of legends we are only like 1200-1500 elo players which is pretty low. We just play for fun)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> This is an Overclock.net exclusive event! Our wonderful friends at AMD are doing this as a huge thank you to all of the great members of this community._ If you are not a currently a member of OCN, this is the perfect time to join and get to know some folks before the event. _


reading this I told my friends if they wanted to play and since it seems ok if we are new, we decided to join the event









personally I was excited to know about this site because I'm a programmer who currently studies at [email protected] and build computers (people in toronto will know about it) and to come to a AMD event with my friends. My friends might still go but I might not because of how the members here view new members... don't like the atmosphere...

TL;DR: We don't play competitively just looking for some fun events. (We never have played competitively either, and we don't want pros knowing about this either XD... cuz we'd get stomped...)


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm ok with new blood don't get me wrong on that one! I just don't like pro teams or unknowns teams. A couple newbies is fine, but a spree of pro players there for free stuff, eff that.


I agree with you totally, otherwise it ruins the spirit of the club. The post by el gappo is the fair thing to do.


----------



## KyadCK

Ya, I don't mind the occasional person who comes along and wants to enjoy some gaming and computers such as Applejack (yes, I'm using you as an example), but people who join in and expect to pull in 4 more people as a pro team? Eh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I agree with you totally, otherwise it ruins the spirit of the club. The post by el gappo is the fair thing to do.


Ya, el gappo's post calmed me down about it considerably.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I actually can't wait just to see everyone again. Had an amazing time last time, was scared I'd have to wait all year. Going to AMD hq is a huge bonus as there will be someone to answer all the bizarre GPU questions I'll think up on the spot.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, I don't mind the occasional person who comes along and wants to enjoy some gaming and computers such as Applejack (yes, I'm using you as an example), but people who join in and expect to pull in 4 more people as a pro team? Eh...


Hah thanks for the support! Hope to see you there.


----------



## johny24

Just booked these days off and bought a headset for the LAN.

As for games, TF2, TF2, and TF2


----------



## axipher

Well my holidays started today and I leave for Calgary on the 28th so I can officially make this


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my holidays started today and I leave for Calgary on the 28th so I can officially make this


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my holidays started today and I leave for Calgary on the 28th so I can officially make this


Road trip?


----------



## Draven

I will know for sure by tomorrow


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well my holidays started today and I leave for Calgary on the 28th so I can officially make this
Click to expand...

I'm thinking I might sell my 3-screen setup while I'm down there too...


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm thinking I might sell my 3-screen setup while I'm down there too...


I was thinking you could help me set up my 3 screens lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm thinking I might sell my 3-screen setup while I'm down there too...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking you could help me set up my 3 screens lol
Click to expand...

For sure, I've set mine up so many times for LAN's, I've got it down to a science.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol for this one I might bring my three screens as well, haven't heard back about allotted space/person yet though...


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm ok with new blood don't get me wrong on that one! I just don't like pro teams or unknowns teams. A couple newbies is fine, but a spree of pro players there for free stuff, eff that.


I think you might be over-estimating the amount of Pro teams that are just circling around 200km of Toronto. There are undoubtedly a few, but normally they concentrate on one game and the chances of each team member being in GTA would be slim. It would be a bloody shame if the event wasn't even filled up because there weren't enough OCN regulars to fill the seats. By Gappo's comments it sounds like its well in hand.

And honestly how Pro can these 5 man teams be if they weren't members of OCN already?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> lol for this one I might bring my three screens as well, haven't heard back about allotted space/person yet though...


I do portrait so I barely need 4 feet wide of space.


----------



## Citra

Pffft. You guys and your extreme screen estate.









Sent from my iPad


----------



## gdesmo

Hey Ax look forward to seeing you again, who knows what my finances will dictate. Three screens, hmmm.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I do portrait so I barely need 4 feet wide of space.


As do I







Portrait mode is FTW with 3+


----------



## rolo-

1. CS:GO !!!!!!!!!!
2. TF2
3. SC2


----------



## rolo-

Me + 4 will definitely be there!


----------



## JQuantum

Pfft... if I'm to go I'd bring a tiny ass monitor along with the smallest gamable pc i can find









Pack light that and I'd have to find some public way of getting there.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Pffft. You guys and your extreme screen estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Only way to keep up with my l33t skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Hey Ax look forward to seeing you again, who knows what my finances will dictate. Three screens, hmmm.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Pfft... if I'm to go I'd bring a tiny ass monitor along with the smallest gamable pc i can find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pack light that and I'd have to find some public way of getting there.


What area are you in ? am going from Bathurst and Steeles up to Newmarket and the back to event.


----------



## mahnrag

Just got my schedule. My weekend is clear. Looking forward to seeing everyone from the last one out again


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> What area are you in ? am going from Bathurst and Steeles up to Newmarket and the back to event.


Downtown I can probably find a way though since my friend worked around there for his coop so he knows the way.


----------



## KyadCK

I'll be packing up all 3 screens along with my main rig. Should be fun.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll be packing up all 3 screens along with my main rig. Should be fun.


Same here


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahnrag*
> 
> Just got my schedule. My weekend is clear. Looking forward to seeing everyone from the last one out again


Hey man hope I get some good news tomorrow lol


----------



## Volvo

How I wish I lived in US/Canada...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Really hoping to make it this time...as long as I can swing a ride somehow from Kitchener-Waterloo. Game wise, well, since I don't really play any of them currently (gasp!), I'd likely just buy the three games chosen a couple days before the LAN. Probably get schooled, but that's fine by me

EDIT - I really hope it's mostly "real" OCNers that are there...would be lame if a bunch of randoms showed up IMO. To me, if you want to register for the event, but are a new member to OCN, you should need to know someone more active here to accompany you. Otherwise, I'd say OCNers only, unless there is trouble filling the 100+ seats, which is hard to imagine. Also, someone mentioned UT99...yes please. Other than that, as long as one shooter is picked, I'm good.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You're in luck. Registration hasn't even opened yet.


Yeah, despite that, I don't have a team...so it's really a bummer.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Yeah, despite that, I don't have a team...so it's really a bummer.


Don`t worry there will be others looking to make a team.


----------



## el gappo

I would recommend putting up a thread and finding those guys now so you can get some practice in


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Got a desk partner who doesn't mind so I will have the flag, 4 5:4 screens, and 2 rigs









Again, anyone interested in UT99 unofficial ladder is urged to contact me!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Just booked these days off and bought a headset for the LAN.
> As for games, TF2, TF2, and TF2


Good man!!!


----------



## hadriel89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Got a desk partner who doesn't mind so I will have the flag, 4 5:4 screens, and 2 rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, anyone interested in UT99 unofficial ladder is urged to contact me!


I'd love to play some UT99 again, but I can't find my disks







If someone else is bringing theirs and wouldnt mind loaning to me for a quick install I'm in though!

Also, I don't know if there are many old quake 3 players around- but there's a free version of quake 3 that was released as a browser-based game http://quakelive.com- could make for some great fun.

...no lan unfortunately, but I'm assuming we have an internet connection as several of the other proposed games also require it.









edit: appears that since I'm new to this forum, I guess my attendance will depend on how many others end up signing up, but if I can end up going I'm definitely down!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Really hoping to make it this time...as long as I can swing a ride somehow from Kitchener-Waterloo. Game wise, well, since I don't really play any of them currently (gasp!), I'd likely just buy the three games chosen a couple days before the LAN. Probably get schooled, but that's fine by me
> EDIT - I really hope it's mostly "real" OCNers that are there...would be lame if a bunch of randoms showed up IMO. To me, if you want to register for the event, but are a new member to OCN, you should need to know someone more active here to accompany you. Otherwise, I'd say OCNers only, unless there is trouble filling the 100+ seats, which is hard to imagine. Also, someone mentioned UT99...yes please. Other than that, as long as one shooter is picked, I'm good.


well TF2 and LoL are free, although LoL is freemium, and I'm not sure how well you'd fair with a level 1 account versus experienced players and their level 30 accounts, all it really gets you is more spells to choose to use in game...

the others are all buy once and play forever.


----------



## zippidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Really hoping to make it this time...as long as I can swing a ride somehow from Kitchener-Waterloo. Game wise, well, since I don't really play any of them currently (gasp!), I'd likely just buy the three games chosen a couple days before the LAN. Probably get schooled, but that's fine by me
> EDIT - I really hope it's mostly "real" OCNers that are there...would be lame if a bunch of randoms showed up IMO. To me, if you want to register for the event, but are a new member to OCN, you should need to know someone more active here to accompany you. Otherwise, I'd say OCNers only, unless there is trouble filling the 100+ seats, which is hard to imagine. Also, someone mentioned UT99...yes please. Other than that, as long as one shooter is picked, I'm good.


If my random ass and my team somehow gets a slot I'll give you a shout, I'm coming from waterloo and have an open vehicle.

Toss me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Yeah, despite that, I don't have a team...so it's really a bummer.


I'm looking for a team so we could team together!

We're talking CSGO and DotA 2 though right?? lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippidy*
> 
> If my random ass and my team somehow gets a slot I'll give you a shout, I'm coming from waterloo and have an open vehicle.
> Toss me a PM if you are interested.


That would be great, just sent you a PM. Thanks for the offer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> well TF2 and LoL are free, although LoL is freemium, and I'm not sure how well you'd fair with a level 1 account versus experienced players and their level 30 accounts, all it really gets you is more spells to choose to use in game...
> the others are all buy once and play forever.


I honestly feel dumb...because I have had TF2 since Orange Box, just totally slipped my mind since I never play it. So really, it looks like CS:GO is the only one I may need to buy at all. I could get by with just TF2 and some UT99 though...I'm sure there will be other stuff to do other than strictly game anyway, like check out the other rigs and chit chat. Maybe check out the benching section or whatever.

EDIT - also guys, anyone looking for a team, I'm in the same boat. I wouldn't expect much from me for the games chosen, but I have been PC gaming for well over 10 years, about 15, so I do have a bit of experience moving a mouse around. I'm just in it for fun, but who knows.


----------



## Draven

YYYEEESSS!!! I got that weekend off







TF2 for me please


----------



## Valor958

Anyone want to smuggle me into Canada in their trunk? I promise I'll be quiet and eat very little... pweese!









Just another LAN event I can't attend... le sigh...


----------



## Dazmode

Won't be playing, but drive anywhere for free food!

may be solitaire.?


----------



## mahnrag




----------



## $k1||z_r0k

w00t!


----------



## RussianJ

Got the weekend off, going to try to bring my rig with loop filled over the border and make it there. Lets see if I can get the GPU on water before the event.

Imagine, 100 screaming 58xx/69xx/79xx cards on stock coolers


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Got the weekend off, going to try to bring my rig with loop filled over the border and make it there. Lets see if I can get the GPU on water before the event.
> Imagine, 100 screaming 58xx/69xx/79xx cards on stock coolers


So the event is also BYOC? Since AMD is saying that they will have their own computers at their Radeon Extravalanza event?

http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/10/11/come-visit-amd-canada-on-october-20/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> So the event is also BYOC? Since AMD is saying that they will have their own computers at their Radeon Extravalanza event?
> http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/10/11/come-visit-amd-canada-on-october-20/


Perhaps, but theres some factors to consider.

1: Will the computers they are offering be able to out do your own?

2: Will they be running 3-screen eyefinity?

3: Can you show off your rig if you don't bring it?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Perhaps, but theres some factors to consider.
> 1: Will the computers they are offering be able to out do your own?
> 2: Will they be running 3-screen eyefinity?
> 3: Can you show off your rig if you don't bring it?


I'd like to borrow three of their monitors.


----------



## hadriel89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> So the event is also BYOC? Since AMD is saying that they will have their own computers at their Radeon Extravalanza event?
> http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/10/11/come-visit-amd-canada-on-october-20/


on the facebook event page someone asked a similar question and the official facebook page for the event said that the AMD computers are for their own part of the event and that the LAN is only byoc.

...I don't see the post anymore so it was either accidently deleted when the facebook event was cleansed a couple of days ago or they changed their minds?

Kind of surprised there isn't more info yet, seeing its just over a week away.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Won't be playing, but drive anywhere for free food!
> may be solitaire.?


I need to get a word with you actually. Look for the flag.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Won't be playing, but drive anywhere for free food!
> may be solitaire.?


Hey Daz, we can hang out for a while. Make sure you bring your new happy snapper !


----------



## Igormon

This event is open to employees as well correct?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Igormon*
> 
> This event is open to employees as well correct?


I hope so, I wanna see Thracks on the floor with the rest of us.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Igormon*
> 
> This event is open to employees as well correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, I wanna see Thracks on the floor with the rest of us.
Click to expand...

Yep, great guy that man is.


----------



## johny24

Ah, I'm looking forward to seeing everybody again!


----------



## admin

Hey Guys 

A bit of new info: It appears that this event has to be an 18+ event. I am sorry for this news guys  We tried everything to make this not the case.

To make up for it, we will be having another amazing event like this after the new year - that will be all-ages 

Sorry again for being the bearer of bad news (for some). But again, the event in the new year is starting to be planned now


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of new info: It appears that this event has to be an 18+ event. I am sorry for this news guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried everything to make this not the case.
> 
> To make up for it, we will be having another amazing event like this after the new year - that will be all-ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again for being the bearer of bad news (for some). But again, the event in the new year is starting to be planned now


...uh, what?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...uh, what?


Lawyers don't like minors staying over night. That's really the long and short of it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...uh, what?
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers don't like minors staying over night. That's really the long and short of it.
Click to expand...

That's unfortunate, a lot of people won't be able to make it that I was looking forward to meet. Hopefully the one in the new year will be a blast.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's unfortunate, a lot of people won;t be able to make it that I was looking forward to meet. Hopefully the one in the new year will be a blast.


Yeah hopefully the one in the next year will be good. Not gonna lie feeling railroaded here.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of new info: It appears that this event has to be an 18+ event. I am sorry for this news guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried everything to make this not the case.
> 
> To make up for it, we will be having another amazing event like this after the new year - that will be all-ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again for being the bearer of bad news (for some). But again, the event in the new year is starting to be planned now


Unfortunate, but glad to hear another event is planned for those affected. On another note, any news on the sign up admin?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Lawyers don't like minors staying over night. That's really the long and short of it.


----------



## kcin91

so when are the reg forums coming out?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am not understanding this. Here is says its open to everyone:
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/10/11/come-visit-amd-canada-on-october-20/
In OP it says OCN.net exclusive? Are there 2 separate things going on?


----------



## InsideJob

It appears AMD is holding their own public event during the day, the OCN event I assume will be separate and is all night long


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am not understanding this. Here is says its open to everyone:
> http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/10/11/come-visit-amd-canada-on-october-20/
> In OP it says OCN.net exclusive? Are there 2 separate things going on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> It appears AMD is holding their own public event during the day, the OCN event I assume will be separate and is all night long


WHEN: Saturday, October 20 from noon-6:00 PM

It seems that AMD is offering a chance for people to meet AMD's staff, not part if the actual LAN itself from the looks of it.


----------



## Disclosure

What time would the CS:GO tournament be finishing at?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disclosure*
> 
> What time would the CS:GO tournament be finishing at?


If it's anything like the last OCN LAN, the tournaments would be running all at the same time with room between matches so you can play in multiple games.


----------



## Disclosure

Yeah I know I was there, for the CSS tourney it ended at 2am, and that was just because we called it a tie and split the prize with the other team lol. Just I already have prior engagement I need to show face at for a couple hours, but I dont think it will be possible







decisions decisions


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disclosure*
> 
> Yeah I know I was there, for the CSS tourney it ended at 2am, and that was just because we called it a tie and split the prize with the other team lol. Just I already have prior engagement I need to show face at for a couple hours, but I dont think it will be possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions decisions


Don't camp like you all did last time and it won't take as long. TF2 ladder finished before 11


----------



## johny24

^ lolololololol

Sniper, fake ID time


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> ^ lolololololol
> Sniper, fake ID time


Off The Record it crossed my mind...


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah hopefully the one in the next year will be good. Not gonna lie feeling railroaded here.


What a drag, was looking forward to seeing you and a few others. Lawyers might have mentioned something to this effect 10 days ago, I would feel railroaded as well. Hope to see you in the New Year !


----------



## johny24

Well, one less person that's better than me at TF2, now to get rid of the other 110 people.....


----------



## shoota

CS:GO and LoL


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of new info: It appears that this event has to be an 18+ event. I am sorry for this news guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tried everything to make this not the case.
> 
> To make up for it, we will be having another amazing event like this after the new year - that will be all-ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again for being the bearer of bad news (for some). But again, the event in the new year is starting to be planned now


Will they be carding at the door? Fake IDs allowed?


----------



## sacajawea

when can we register?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Well, one less person that's better than me at TF2, now to get rid of the other 110 people.....


Not feeling the love mate.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Not feeling the love mate.


I agree, kind of insensitive.


----------



## JQuantum

lol oh well there's another event for u guys at least







. Only downside is for those < 18 you missed out on 1 of the events


----------



## JohnyR

Is it required to stay the full 24hrs?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Is it required to stay the full 24hrs?


Loop-hole


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I am not on here daily at the moment, and I REALLY don't want to miss the registration...could one of the mods please make sure I am on the list, or even someone from this thread PM me when the registration is up so I don't miss it? It would really suck to miss registration and miss out on yet another, what is sure to be awesome, OCN LAN event.

EDIT - that sucks SniperTeamTango is under 18...I was already putting in some UT99 time. Enough to realize it's been forever since I played it, and I'm just a hair rusty. Was still looking forward to that though, it's all I've been playing the past coupe days. Grow a manly beard maybe Sniper. A beard so manly, they not dare question your manliness at the door. Or even one of those curly mustaches. Only men can have a curly mustache.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I am not on here daily at the moment, and I REALLY don't want to miss the registration...could one of the mods please make sure I am on the list, or even someone from this thread PM me when the registration is up so I don't miss it? It would really suck to miss registration and miss out on yet another, what is sure to be awesome, OCN LAN event.
> EDIT - that sucks SniperTeamTango is under 18...I was already putting in some UT99 time. Enough to realize it's been forever since I played it, and I'm just a hair rusty. Was still looking forward to that though, it's all I've been playing the past coupe days. Grow a manly beard maybe Sniper. A beard so manly, they not dare question your manliness at the door. Or even one of those curly mustaches. Only men can have a curly mustache.


I might attempt to run the UT99 ladder from here, depends if those I know well enough in the field are willing to help micro it at the lan. I'd probably have to give one of them the admin password. You guys will have internet.

(Not to mention it if I play at home I can play on a 54 inch screen!







)


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Well, one less person that's better than me at TF2, now to get rid of the other 110 people.....


I'll be there.









I need someone to save me a spot as I won't be there until closer to noon.


----------



## emode

So on the day, if its BYOC, do we just go and register? and then bring our pcs in.

or do we have to pre-register before it


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emode*
> 
> So on the day, if its BYOC, do we just go and register? and then bring our pcs in.
> 
> or do we have to pre-register before it


You pre register here once the form is opened.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AMC

In for this. I missed the last one because of a wedding.......

I hope TF2 or CS:S is played. That's all I play or have to shooters.


----------



## emode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You pre register here once the form is opened.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ah ok, well the events a week away







im just hoping i dont miss the registration haha


----------



## ibrahim933

I'm interested in playing CS:GO and Dota 2. Do we come with our team or are teams selected at random at the event?


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> I'm interested in playing CS:GO and Dota 2. Do we come with our team or are teams selected at random at the event?


Right now I'm considering randomizing the teams to even things out between all of the OCN members and the players who have joined from ESEA. The final decision rests with Admin, though.


----------



## crazyscopes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Right now I'm considering randomizing the teams to even things out between all of the OCN members and the players who have joined from ESEA. The final decision rests with Admin, though.


I don't think that's a great idea, yeah maybe some of us are better players but we are all only going to have fun. I know I only really want to go because it would be a fun experience to have with friends and the whole thing looks awesome


----------



## admin

Registration form should be up early this week. Just waiting for it to be approved by the powers that be


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Right now I'm considering randomizing the teams to even things out between all of the OCN members and the players who have joined from ESEA. The final decision rests with Admin, though.


Do it. Apparently the people of ESEA don't think very highly of us anyway. Why are they being allowed again?

EDIT: That was the first hit searching for OCN on their site. I did not intentionally look for someone saying something like that, it was just the first thing there.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Registration form should be up early this week. Just waiting for it to be approved by the powers that be


Thank you for the update


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Right now I'm considering randomizing the teams to even things out between all of the OCN members and the players who have joined from ESEA. The final decision rests with Admin, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. Apparently the people of ESEA don't think very highly of us anyway. Why are they being allowed again?
> 
> EDIT: That was the first hit searching for OCN on their site. I did not intentionally look for someone saying something like that, it was just the first thing there.
Click to expand...


----------



## InsideJob

Can't wait, on another note... Everyone watch Mr.Baumgartner jump from the stratosphere?!
http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## KyadCK

Anyway, on the flip side of the coin:


Can't wait for the registration form to be ready.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Anyway, on the flip side of the coin:
> 
> Can't wait for the registration form to be ready.


glad to see you got your passport







will see you there kyadCK


----------



## sLim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Right now I'm considering randomizing the teams to even things out between all of the OCN members and the players who have joined from ESEA. The final decision rests with Admin, though.


I was the one who made that post on esea.

I do not mean this to come off as hostile, but because we practice the game, and want to maximize our chances of wining the prize pot, you are going to randomize the competition, effectively leaving it up to the luck of the draw as to who wins, in which case we might as well all just have a fun tournament and then raffle off the cash prize (which would suck!) It kind of defeats the point of a competition/tournament

I was at the last event, which I competed for css, and made it to the finals. the event (despite not being able to finish the finals) was an excellently run event and I would like to keep attending these, not only was it fun, but I also got some valuable into on hardware etc which influenced what I brought when I upgraded some of my components a few weeks later.

The previous event and the upcoming event are being held at the same time as the ESEA Lan finals in Texas. This LAN provides a great alternative for people that are
(a) players who are good at their respective games, but not on one of the 6 top teams in North America
(b) provides an excellent event for spectators in Ontario/Quebec/New York etc. to come out and watch competitive tournaments and gain valuable information about hardware and meet new people.

By randomizing the teams, you eliminate any real competition, and punish those who have spent time practicing together.

By randomizing the teams it becomes far less interesting to watch from a spectator point of view, no tactics will be executed very well, and it draws attention away from the team and instead onto a single player from each team who has the most impact. The end result being that the less skilled players feel bad if they aren't contributing to rounds won, and a huge ego boost for the player on each team who is the best.

From a player point of view and spectator's nobody can learn from watching randomized teams play. learning new things is a huge part of the LAN experience. Those players who don't play either the classic competitive mode within the CS:GO game or on ESEA are not going in expecting to win, rather to just have fun and meet some good players and other interesting community members, and by potentially putting them on a team which has members who have played either competitive mode or ESEA, will mar their experience of the event (as stated above, not contributing etc.)

I feel like the format of the previous event worked well, and it was great that announcements were made to help those people who wanted to play, find a team that still needed a player or 2. I really urge the admin(s) not to randomize the teams it will turn a serious competition into an event which won't be taken seriously by the more competitive players again, which from your sponsors point of view is their target demographic at an event such as this.

None the less, I am looking forward to this and I hope to see the signup available tomorrow!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> glad to see you got your passport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see you there kyadCK


Heh, apparently if you're willing to spend $200 you can get it in a week, sooner if you get it yourself.









Can't wait to see other members of OCN again.







Still gotta upload the pics from the LN2 event. Even got one of the LNBeer.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Right now I'm considering randomizing the teams to even things out between all of the OCN members and the players who have joined from ESEA. The final decision rests with Admin, though.


I'm all for this. This is a LAN event. Not a gaming tournament. To be honest, I think the majority of OCN members wouldn't be opposed to doing so.

This would even give people like Johny24 a chance to win.







I kid... I kid...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> *Ton of complaining about randomizing*


Good. This event is for members of OCN, _NOT_ pro teams, and _NOT_ for ESEA. The goal is to have fun with members of the comunity, not be the absolute best.

If you can't go and be paired with a random group of people, and still have fun, especially when the event was never intended to be for you, then don't go.

I would have loved to play with Sniper and others I know, but even if Sniper could go I still wouldn't complain very much about randomizing. I don't need to be on his team to enjoy the day with other OCNers.


----------



## BritishBob

Question, isn't this an OCN only event...
Quote:


> This is an Overclock.net exclusive event! Our wonderful friends at AMD are doing this as a huge thank you to all of the great members of this community. If you are not a currently a member of OCN, this is the perfect time to join and get to know some folks before the event.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> MLG whining about an event they're crashing blah blah blah.


I agree with Kyad, this is OCN, not ESEA. If you can't have fun just doing and have to win then feel free not to show up and waste a seat for someone who can have fun without bringing all their friends in. This event wasn't made for you, and I will be _severely_ disappointed with administration if they decide to tailor this event in favour of people that won't contribute to our community in any beneficial way and are just there for free food and prizes. Feel free to go to your little pro tournaments while we have fun for the sake of it.

@BritishBob it is, so what they do like this guy is create 1 account for their team, register multiple people, show up and reap rewards meant for OCNers, and then fall off the face of the earth until the next one.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I agree with Kyad, this is OCN, not ESEA. If you can't have fun just doing and have to win then feel free not to show up and waste a seat for someone who can have fun without bringing all their friends in. This event wasn't made for you, and I will be _severely_ disappointed with administration if they decide to tailor this event in favour of people that won't contribute to our community in any beneficial way and are just there for free food and prizes. Feel free to go to your little pro tournaments while we have fun for the sake of it.
> @BritishBob it is, so what they do like this guy is create 1 account for their team, register multiple people, show up and reap rewards meant for OCNers, and then fall off the face of the earth until the next one.


Then they aren't from OCN. They miss the point of the event and are driven by greed and selfishness. I admit, some OCNs will turn up for the prizes, but most will turn up for the event. Shame that these other guys don't know the difference.


----------



## pLurr

Sounds awesome, and it's on my 18th birthday...but still, don't live in canada :S


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Then they aren't from OCN. They miss the point of the event and are driven by greed and selfishness. I admit, some OCNs will turn up for the prizes, but most will turn up for the event. Shame that these other guys don't know the difference.


If it was meant to be an OCN event only, they should have set some requirements to keep it to the true OCNers.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> If it was meant to be an OCN event only, they should have set some requirements to keep it to the true OCNers.


As I said, they make 1 account and claim to be part of us, except they don't follow our customs, rules, or conduct, they just leech.


----------



## AMC

Can this event be for members who didn't just sign up for this? Precedence should go to the members here that have contributed to OCN's success and support.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I play some games and a lot of OCN, Pro gamers just play games. Different people. Even in the last LAN i as playing against people that only play CSS and are not part of OCN. Most people here you know are not amazing at one game. We are good at a lot of games cause we play everything.


----------



## Thracks

Hi, guys.

I fought really hard to make this all-ages, but there are certain technicalities we just have to respect because this event is being held at AMD. One of those technicalities is insurance, in the event something goes wrong (god forbid), having everyone be 18+ is just something our corporate insurance requires.

But I know that sucks, and I'm really sorry, so I've already let Nick know that we're ready to sponsor another event early in the new year that *will be* all-ages. We'll have more sponsors, more prizes, and MORE BETTER.









To clarify some other points:

This event has two components, the 24-hour LAN which we offered exclusively to the OCN community to be managed by OCN. This is BYOC.

But the building is ALSO being open to the public from noon-6:00 PM on the same day, in the next room over from where you'll be LANing. We're providing a small pre-configured LAN section for these people to play some games.

I'll be there the full 24-26 hours, as will many other AMD employees.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> Blah blah


Seriously you don't seem to get the point of this event and now you're getting all angry that you guys can't all come in and hustle all the prize money like it's nothing. I'm pretty sure this was never intended to be a professional event as it has been clearly stated this is an OCN exclusive event. If you can't have fun mixing it up with a bunch of noobs with mostly pick-up teams then you should stay home.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> I fought really hard to make this all-ages, but there are certain technicalities we just have to respect because this event is being held at AMD. One of those technicalities is insurance, in the event something goes wrong (god forbid), having everyone be 18+ is just something our corporate insurance requires.
> But I know that sucks, and I'm really sorry, so I've already let Nick know that we're ready to sponsor another event early in the new year that *will be* all-ages. We'll have more sponsors, more prizes, and MORE BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify some other points:
> This event has two components, the 24-hour LAN which we offered exclusively to the OCN community to be managed by OCN. This is BYOC.
> *But the building is ALSO being open to the public from noon-6:00 PM on the same day, in the next room over from where you'll be LANing. We're providing a small pre-configured LAN section for these people to play some games.*
> I'll be there the full 24-26 hours, as will many other AMD employees.


Yes we know, but they are trying to get in on the OCN LAN, not the public one.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> By randomizing the teams, you eliminate any real competition, and punish those who have spent time practicing together.


This is NOT what this LAN is about, this LAN is about OCN'ers meeting with other OCN'ers, putting names to faces, checking out each others rigs, getting to know each other. If it was about REAL competition then I wouldn't have gone to the last one or this one. I'm not very good at any of the games being offered and if I wanted to play a game and have my [email protected]@ killed every 5 seconds I'd stay home and play BF3 lol. I'm not going to the LAN to get all the prize money, I WIN by meeting and making new friends.


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> I fought really hard to make this all-ages, but there are certain technicalities we just have to respect because this event is being held at AMD. One of those technicalities is insurance, in the event something goes wrong (god forbid), having everyone be 18+ is just something our corporate insurance requires.
> But I know that sucks, and I'm really sorry, so I've already let Nick know that we're ready to sponsor another event early in the new year that *will be* all-ages. We'll have more sponsors, more prizes, and MORE BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify some other points:
> This event has two components, the 24-hour LAN which we offered exclusively to the OCN community to be managed by OCN. This is BYOC.
> *But the building is ALSO being open to the public from noon-6:00 PM on the same day, in the next room over from where you'll be LANing. We're providing a small pre-configured LAN section for these people to play some games.*
> I'll be there the full 24-26 hours, as will many other AMD employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we know, but they are trying to get in on the OCN LAN, not the public one.
Click to expand...

I was responding to inquiries about why the official AMD blog on the event mentioned that PCs would be available.







They will be for the public section, but not the BYOC LAN.


----------



## johny24

Yeah, I'd appreciate randomized teams a lot. I didn't play CS last time, but the animosity that erupted from the "pro" team was pretty lame. They put up a wall of boxes on the table I was using for my setup, and even moved my friends computer in order to help block the other team from their so called screen peeking. It was unprofessional in my opinion. I could do without the angry yelling this time haha

@ slaughter: I cant get mad at you for making fun of my TF2 skills if I don't have any!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Yeah, I'd appreciate randomized teams a lot. I didn't play CS last time, but the animosity that erupted from the "pro" team was pretty lame. They put up a wall of boxes on the table I was using for my setup, and even moved my friends computer in order to help block the other team from their so called screen peeking. It was unprofessional in my opinion. I could do without the angry yelling this time haha
> @ slaughter: I cant get mad at you for making fun of my TF2 skills if I don't have any!


I remember that, you handled it pretty well.


----------



## sLim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good. This event is for members of OCN, _NOT_ pro teams, and _NOT_ for ESEA. The goal is to have fun with members of the comunity, not be the absolute best.
> If you can't go and be paired with a random group of people, and still have fun, especially when the event was never intended to be for you, then don't go.
> I would have loved to play with Sniper and others I know, but even if Sniper could go I still wouldn't complain very much about randomizing. I don't need to be on his team to enjoy the day with other OCNers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I agree with Kyad, this is OCN, not ESEA. If you can't have fun just doing and have to win then feel free not to show up and waste a seat for someone who can have fun without bringing all their friends in. This event wasn't made for you, and I will be _severely_ disappointed with administration if they decide to tailor this event in favour of people that won't contribute to our community in any beneficial way and are just there for free food and prizes. Feel free to go to your little pro tournaments while we have fun for the sake of it.
> @BritishBob it is, so what they do like this guy is create 1 account for their team, register multiple people, show up and reap rewards meant for OCNers, and then fall off the face of the earth until the next one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Seriously you don't seem to get the point of this event and now you're getting all angry that you guys can't all come in and hustle all the prize money like it's nothing. I'm pretty sure this was never intended to be a professional event as it has been clearly stated this is an OCN exclusive event. If you can't have fun mixing it up with a bunch of noobs with mostly pick-up teams then you should stay home.


I will admit that I am not someone who actively writes guides or actively assists people getting a water-cooled rig setup, but I do come here to browse and generally gain useful information. lurkers are part of the OCN community too, and just because I am also a member of the ESEA community shouldn't count against my lurking here.

@KyadCK
quite evidently none of the teams who also play together on ESEA would be pro due to the finals being held in Texas on the same weekend.
I want to play with my friends (sunriserr, and alexis) while I know from the past events held by OCN that everyone else was friendly. it is more fun playing with people you know, not against them.
I like to have fun, and to me having fun is making tactics and then trying them out and hopefully winning, if you don't want to play within the bounds of a tournament, then I am sure people at the event will host public servers which you can have fun in!

@SniperTeamTango
I fail to see how potentially expanding the community would be a bad thing. people who tend to send a lot of time playing games can offer a lot of input relative to the various game which they play which could be beneficial to members who also want to start gaming more. The site IIRC generates its money though advertisements, of which most is inherently geared towards gaming, or other resource hungry tasks (video editing etc.) which require hardware much above your average joe off the street, and thus the target demographic is exactly that which such an event attracts, and incorporates into the OCN community .
The issue you seem to have is one of exclusivity, something which doesn't help the community. Rather than the issue of teams being generated by an admin.

@SIL40
I tried to word my other post so it wouldn't be read as me being angry, only pointing out the advances to the community in general and the sponsors.
I don't play on a team with either the 2 people which I am defiantly going with, we are fiends outside of the internet, and we wanted 2 other people and as we are all also members of the ESEA community, it seemed like the logical place to look.

While I want to win (I need a new power steering rack!) I also want to have fun, and play with some friends, ESEA seemed like the logcial place to look for people that play csgo. I am not amazing at csgo but I would like to think I had a shot at some prize money and so I want to find other people who are good.

None the less if the money doesn't matter to you, and you are there to have fun, why do you care that some people will have practiced together before the event, nothing is stopping you from doing the same!


----------



## sLim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I remember that, you handled it pretty well.


That was the team which we ended up playing in the final, it was a little _keen_ but I thought it was funny more than anything else. Especially as we were 11:2 up when we had to call it, and go home! Shout out to the _random_ member of the community that played with us in the tournament


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> This is NOT what this LAN is about, this LAN is about OCN'ers meeting with other OCN'ers, putting names to faces, checking out each others rigs, getting to know each other. If it was about REAL competition then I wouldn't have gone to the last one or this one. I'm not very good at any of the games being offered and if I wanted to play a game and have my [email protected]@ killed every 5 seconds I'd stay home and play BF3 lol. I'm not going to the LAN to get all the prize money, I WIN by meeting and making new friends.


Now I hear some words of wisdom from someone who cares about the community. That is an honest and humble response from the person that runs the CAN OCN club.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> I will admit that I am not someone who actively writes guides or actively assists people getting a water-cooled rig setup, but I do come here to browse and generally gain useful information. lurkers are part of the OCN community too, and just because I am also a member of the ESEA community shouldn't count against my lurking here.
> @KyadCK
> quite evidently none of the teams who also play together on ESEA would be pro due to the finals being held in Texas on the same weekend.
> I want to play with my friends (sunriserr, and alexis) while I know from the past events held by OCN that everyone else was friendly. it is more fun playing with people you know, not against them.
> I like to have fun, and to me having fun is making tactics and then trying them out and hopefully winning, if you don't want to play within the bounds of a tournament, then I am sure people at the event will host public servers which you can have fun in!
> @SniperTeamTango
> I fail to see how potentially expanding the community would be a bad thing. people who tend to send a lot of time playing games can offer a lot of input relative to the various game which they play which could be beneficial to members who also want to start gaming more. The site IIRC generates its money though advertisements, of which most is inherently geared towards gaming, or other resource hungry tasks (video editing etc.) which require hardware much above your average joe off the street, and thus the target demographic is exactly that which such an event attracts, and incorporates into the OCN community .
> The issue you seem to have is one of exclusivity, something which doesn't help the community. Rather than the issue of teams being generated by an admin.
> @SIL40
> I tried to word my other post so it wouldn't be read as me being angry, only pointing out the advances to the community in general and the sponsors.
> I don't play on a team with either the 2 people which I am defiantly going with, we are fiends outside of the internet, and we wanted 2 other people and as we are all also members of the ESEA community, it seemed like the logical place to look.
> While I want to win (I need a new power steering rack!) I also want to have fun, and play with some friends, ESEA seemed like the logcial place to look for people that play csgo. I am not amazing at csgo but I would like to think I had a shot at some prize money and so I want to find other people who are good.
> None the less if the money doesn't matter to you, and you are there to have fun, why do you care that some people will have practiced together before the event, nothing is stopping you from doing the same!


You know what not worth the infractions.

Edit 2: http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=449585&find_comment_number=18#n18

Read the posts in your own thread about this event, then read our TOS, and you will see that you are, in fact, a parasite. Your entire group is concerned about the prizes and the food. Not to mention the 2 people saying no one gives a (4 letter word) about our community.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> I fought really hard to make this all-ages, but there are certain technicalities we just have to respect because this event is being held at AMD. One of those technicalities is insurance, in the event something goes wrong (god forbid), having everyone be 18+ is just something our corporate insurance requires.
> But I know that sucks, and I'm really sorry, so I've already let Nick know that we're ready to sponsor another event early in the new year that *will be* all-ages. We'll have more sponsors, more prizes, and MORE BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clarify some other points:
> This event has two components, the 24-hour LAN which we offered exclusively to the OCN community to be managed by OCN. This is BYOC.
> But the building is ALSO being open to the public from noon-6:00 PM on the same day, in the next room over from where you'll be LANing. We're providing a small pre-configured LAN section for these people to play some games.
> I'll be there the full 24-26 hours, as will many other AMD employees.


Looking forward to it









Thank you for taking some time to explain this!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> This is NOT what this LAN is about, this LAN is about OCN'ers meeting with other OCN'ers, putting names to faces, checking out each others rigs, getting to know each other. If it was about REAL competition then I wouldn't have gone to the last one or this one. I'm not very good at any of the games being offered and if I wanted to play a game and have my [email protected]@ killed every 5 seconds I'd stay home and play BF3 lol. I'm not going to the LAN to get all the prize money, I WIN by meeting and making new friends.


Could not have said it better myself - I do not play any of these games (okay, I've played ~25 hours of TF2 lol). It's more about being there with like-minded people in this wonderful community and getting to meet and chat with everyone.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You know what not worth the infractions.
> Edit 2: http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=449585&find_comment_number=18#n18
> Read the posts in your own thread about this event, then read our TOS, and you will see that you are, in fact, a parasite. Your entire group is concerned about the prizes and the food. Not to mention the 2 people saying no one gives a (4 letter word) about our community.


I like how none of them even bother to read this thread, THAT WAS POSTED IN THE OP. /facedesk I get annoyed at the fact that I cannot come to 99.999% of OCN events, I plan to get my ass to one but finding one when I have the time/money to get there is a pain. The fact that somebody wishes to take advantage of our events just makes me angry.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I like how none of them even bother to read this thread, THAT WAS POSTED IN THE OP. /facedesk I get annoyed at the fact that I cannot come to 99.999% of OCN events, I plan to get my ass to one but finding one when I have the time/money to get there is a pain. The fact that somebody wishes to take advantage of our events jest makes me angry.


They did a ctrl+f for free and prizes, read the lines with the words in them, and then went back to their own corner of the internet.


----------



## Citra

Needs minimum post/join date next time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> Another big post.


Alright, since you're actually going to stay and have a talk (a good thing, considering this thread, I'm not holding it against you), Try and look at it from our point of view.

There has already been a big public LAN hosted by OCN this year, the Grand Champion Series event. _This_ event is hosted by AMD _specifically for OCN members_. We have had no fewer than 12 people come in here, make a account for this, post that they are coming, and that they are bringing a 5-man team with them. Then never post again, or in some cases never even log in again. The only reason they made an account at all is someone posted about this on facebook or some pro team site, such as ESEA. Heck, the other 4 people never even made an account except for like one team.

Now, while we may have a few people on OCN who are good, this event is not a public competitive event. AMD is hosting another event next room over from noon to 6 for that. The goal of this LAN is not to see who is the very best, it is for OCN members to have some fun and maybe win some stuff. If this were restricted to OCN members who joined before this event was announced, I would see no issues with people wanting to play with friends, and thus making teams, but this isn't what happened. News of this event spread, and _many_ people, from ESPA and other sites, have started posting here trying to get in. People who have been playing for a long time, pro teams. I do not care what you define pro team as, they play as a team, for money, in competitions, they are pro by our casual gamer standards. I understand wanting to play with friends, and 2 more people isn't a team. I don't see why someone shouldn't be allowed to play with friends, however, full on teams? Randomizing the teams will help ensure everyone has more fun instead of one team curb stomping everyone.

I understand that we have lurkers on this forum, I was one of them once, or may as well have been considering how often the questions I asked google brought me here. However, take a look at the 1-post people registering for this. You made an account pack in april and haven't gotten around to posting anything until now. They probably never even heard of OCN until now.

While expanding the community isn't bad, this is the wrong event for it. Read in the OP where it says OCN Exclusive? This event isn't a standard OCN hosted one, this was more or less a gift from AMD to OCN:
Quote:


> Who's Invited?
> This is an Overclock.net exclusive event! _Our wonderful friends at AMD are doing this as a huge thank you to all of the great members of this community._


Not to sound too rude, but since when are all those teams at ESEA and other sites members of this community? For this one event, Sniper is completely correct in having an issue with the seeming lack of exclusivity for this exclusive event.

Also, you were going on about all these local gamers who want a shot... This isn't for them. That was, again, the Grand Champion series. That argument doesn't help anything.


----------



## mega_option101

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Let us please be respectful towards one another - as well as towards AMD, the sponsors, and Overclock.net for making this event at all possible.

Please wait until the registration forms are open for submitting. The concerns that you have all raised - I am sure, will be addressed then and there. Until such a time, I see no further use in us continuing to discuss it. Please let AMD, the sponsors, and Overclock.net iron out the fine-print.

Is anyone keeping track of who is planning to attend from those who have posted in here?

Regards,

mega_option101


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Got to post in here to get sub.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Got to post in here to get sub.


No ya don't, click "Subscribe" at the top.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No ya don't, click "Subscribe" at the top.


:|


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> :|


I actually made that face when I saw the subscribe button the first time too.


----------



## admin

Guys 

Our last LAN event brought more awareness and more new members to the community. We want every event we put on the bring a little bit of OCN to people who have not yet experienced it. We are known as a community that welcomes new people with open arms. Check out our New Members forum  So I don't think anyone is discouraging new people from participating in our community. We all know that both members and lurkers make this community run. I think the only point of contention is when people flaunt the fact that they don't care about our community and only care about the prizes. I know that percentage is small 

Because this event was announced with relatively short notice, we wanted to ensure a somewhat broad outreach. This is indeed an OCN event - but if we only end up with 50 OCNers who could make it, it would be a lot less fun and a lot less people could enjoy the event.

So to clear things up:


This will be a more PUG style LAN event. Initial thinking for this event is that you WILL be able to choose part of your team, but the other part will be random. Adapt or lose. Should be fun and bring the best of both worlds to this PUG style event.
We WILL have "competitive" LAN events after this. I promise you this  I have already earmarked $10,000 in prizing for a competitive LAN event in Toronto early next year (in addition to the one referenced earlier). We will continue to support competitive gaming. 
If required, "older" OCN members will get priority registration over member who just joined after this event was announced. This will only happen if we end up with more than 112 registering. Initial thoughts are to give "older" OCN member two days to register. If you don't register within those two days, you could risk losing your spot to someone new to the community. Again, we welcome new members to the community. I think meeting some of the OCN members in person will be a great way to find out what we are all about 

Does this help?

Thanks!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last LAN event brought more awareness and more new members to the community. We want every event we put on the bring a little bit of OCN to people who have not yet experienced it. We are known as a community that welcomes new people with open arms. Check out our New Members forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't think anyone is discouraging new people from participating in our community. We all know that both members and lurkers make this community run. I think the only point of contention is when people flaunt the fact that they don't care about our community and only care about the prizes. I know that percentage is small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because this event was announced with relatively short notice, we wanted to ensure a somewhat broad outreach. This is indeed an OCN event - but if we only end up with 50 OCNers who could make it, it would be a lot less fun and a lot less people could enjoy the event.
> 
> So to clear things up:
> 
> This will be a more PUG style LAN event. Initial thinking for this event is that you WILL be able to choose part of your team, but the other part will be random. Adapt or lose. Should be fun and bring the best of both worlds to this PUG style event.
> We WILL have "competitive" LAN events after this. I promise you this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already earmarked $10,000 in prizing for a competitive LAN event in Toronto early next year (in addition to the one referenced earlier). We will continue to support competitive gaming.
> If required, "older" OCN members will get priority registration over member who just joined after this event was announced. This will only happen if we end up with more than 112 registering. Initial thoughts are to give "older" OCN member two days to register. If you don't register within those two days, you could risk losing your spot to someone new to the community. Again, we welcome new members to the community. I think meeting some of the OCN members in person will be a great way to find out what we are all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> Thanks!


I just read this in your voice... :/

Thank you for posting this admin


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I just read this in your voice... :/
> Thank you for posting this admin


I just read that in your voice! Oh no!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I just read that in your voice! Oh no!












Looking forward to this Event!


----------



## emode

has the registration opened?!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emode*
> 
> has the registration opened?!


It's in the process of getting approved by AMD legal  I think we should have something live tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emode*
> 
> has the registration opened?!


No comment...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> Please wait until the registration forms are open for submitting.


----------



## sLim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You know what not worth the infractions.
> Edit 2: http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=449585&find_comment_number=18#n18
> Read the posts in your own thread about this event, then read our TOS, and you will see that you are, in fact, a parasite. Your entire group is concerned about the prizes and the food. Not to mention the 2 people saying no one gives a (4 letter word) about our community.


I am not going to try and convince you that their aren't some douches within the ESEA who are looking to free load, which is why I filtered the people who messaged me.

All I have to do is scroll up and see the numerous bashing's of the ESEA community. These outline cases do not represent either community


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLim*
> 
> I am not going to try and convince you that their aren't some douches within the ESEA who are looking to free load, which is why I filtered the people who messaged me.
> All I have to do is scroll up and see the numerous bashing's of the ESEA community. These outline cases do not represent either community


Slim imma let you finish, but I got some real problems with the fact that an OCN member only event is being advertised to non OCN members. Then I find out this cat is sneaking around and listening to his homies plan to pull wool over our eyes and steal our thunder. Thunder invites thunder, so with a bang bang here and a bang bang there were left with a real mess on our hands and jam all over floor. All this started because some cat spread what wasn't his to be spreading and now there's jam on two slices of bread rather than one.

Point of that is you cannot make a jam sandwich with one slice of white and one slice of brown bread. Especially if the bread ain't your in the first place.


----------



## admin

I do believe I have part of the blame in terms of the invites. 

I mentioned this event to the amazing guys at eSportsCanada (who are helping us out with running the LAN itself) and let them know they could promote it - for many reasons (as mentioned above):


We had new people at our last event that have become members. We are a pretty welcoming community. 
We are trying to bring LANs / Bench Meets back to communities around the world.
We are only giving people a few weeks notice at max. I want to make sure we have enough people to make this fun for everyone!
Established OCN members will get initial priority over new members. 
Our semi-PUG format will mean you can play with your friends and potentially play with the pros. You can't pick your entire team though.
We will be running competitive LAN events in the future.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Our last LAN event brought more awareness and more new members to the community. We want every event we put on the bring a little bit of OCN to people who have not yet experienced it. We are known as a community that welcomes new people with open arms. Check out our New Members forum  So I don't think anyone is discouraging new people from participating in our community. We all know that both members and lurkers make this community run. I think the only point of contention is when people flaunt the fact that they don't care about our community and only care about the prizes. I know that percentage is small
> 
> Because this event was announced with relatively short notice, we wanted to ensure a somewhat broad outreach. This is indeed an OCN event - but if we only end up with 50 OCNers who could make it, it would be a lot less fun and a lot less people could enjoy the event.
> 
> So to clear things up:
> 
> 
> This will be a more PUG style LAN event. Initial thinking for this event is that you WILL be able to choose part of your team, but the other part will be random. Adapt or lose. Should be fun and bring the best of both worlds to this PUG style event.
> We WILL have "competitive" LAN events after this. I promise you this  I have already earmarked $10,000 in prizing for a competitive LAN event in Toronto early next year (in addition to the one referenced earlier). We will continue to support competitive gaming.
> If required, "older" OCN members will get priority registration over member who just joined after this event was announced. This will only happen if we end up with more than 112 registering. Initial thoughts are to give "older" OCN member two days to register. If you don't register within those two days, you could risk losing your spot to someone new to the community. Again, we welcome new members to the community. I think meeting some of the OCN members in person will be a great way to find out what we are all about
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I do believe I have part of the blame in terms of the invites.
> 
> I mentioned this event to the amazing guys at eSportsCanada (who are helping us out with running the LAN itself) and let them know they could promote it - for many reasons (as mentioned above):
> 
> 
> We had new people at our last event that have become members. We are a pretty welcoming community.
> We are trying to bring LANs / Bench Meets back to communities around the world.
> We are only giving people a few weeks notice at max. I want to make sure we have enough people to make this fun for everyone!
> Established OCN members will get initial priority over new members.
> Our semi-PUG format will mean you can play with your friends and potentially play with the pros. You can't pick your entire team though.
> We will be running competitive LAN events in the future.


With the guys who played TF2 at the last event, I didn't feel it was majorly competitive, it was A LOT OF FUN!!! and if this event is anything like that, then I'm sure I will have a great time and so will everyone else. For me though, if I were to be at a competitive event, I would feel really bad for my team not doing well with my lack of experience. @Admin thank you for posting this and I'm sure that you words clear up a lot of confusion. I hope to see some old faces and meet some new ones, and hope everyone has a great time. Thank you AMD and thank you OCN.


----------



## Draven

Well so much for bringing my 3 screens I think one of them just died


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Well so much for bringing my 3 screens I think one of them just died


Damn that sux, brand new too ! I wish it would happen to spammers all the time.


----------



## rteneycke

sweet, i'll be there, cs starcraft2 and lol.


----------



## johny24

Thanks Admin for the updates. I do really like the idea of being able to play on a team with some of the people that I know in person. The last event for TF2 was amazing and it was similar in that the teams were put together after we got there, allowing friends to join together. It wasn't aggressively competitive, but I still remember playing my hardest to triumph over Kevinf''s team. The Grand Champion Canada Day event was likely the most fun I've ever had.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Thanks Admin for the updates. I do really like the idea of being able to play on a team with some of the people that I know in person. The last event for TF2 was amazing and it was similar in that the teams were put together after we got there, allowing friends to join together. It wasn't aggressively competitive, but I still remember playing my hardest to triumph over Kevinf''s team. The Grand Champion Canada Day event was likely the most fun I've ever had.


Kevins team was RIDICULOUS we got lucky on that CTF game. Everyone knew everyone though in the TF2 ladder and it was hilarious as a result. I'll remember that event probably for the rest of my life.


----------



## onestack

Is there any chance of attending to check out the tech stuff or is this a players only event? i live about 4 hours away and fancy checking out the scene but not actually game. Not looking for prizes or food or anything just checkin' it out!


----------



## JQuantum

btw why not get a poll going?

Suggested picks would be:
- Not going (sorry)
- Going (newbie member)
- Going bringing a group of 2 (including self)
- Going bringing a group of 3 (including self)
- Going bringing a group of 4 (including self)
- Going bringing a group of 5 (including self)
- Going (senior member - don't know what to classify this as but lets say older than March 2012 and/or more posts than 200 which'll set me in the clear







haha).
- Still unsure.

This way you don't have to go through all the posts.

Reasoning for the categories are: Newbie vs senior is there to determine if priority is needed or not. Groups are there because if priority is needed groups are most likely dismantled at least partly, that and if OCN members are grouping up they'll just individually pick going (newbie//senior). It's just a rough way to get numbers...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> btw why not get a poll going?
> Suggested picks would be:
> - Not going (sorry)
> - Going (newbie member)
> - Going bringing a group of 2 (including self)
> - Going bringing a group of 3 (including self)
> - Going bringing a group of 4 (including self)
> - Going bringing a group of 5 (including self)
> - Going (senior member - don't know what to classify this as but lets say older than March 2012 and/or more posts than 200 which'll set me in the clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha).
> - Still unsure.
> This way you don't have to go through all the posts.
> Reasoning for the categories are: Newbie vs senior is there to determine if priority is needed or not. Groups are there because if priority is needed groups are most likely dismantled at least partly, that and if OCN members are grouping up they'll just individually pick going (newbie//senior). It's just a rough way to get numbers...


There should not be a bringing a group of X option, everyone who wants to go, can make an account.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Damn that sux, brand new too ! I wish it would happen to spammers all the time.


OK so I got lucky....it was my power bar, I guess the spot I had the screen plugged into burned out so I need to buy a GOOD power bar lol


----------



## RussianJ

Here is to a sign up in the next few hours. See if I can get in before work...


----------



## BradenD

You know I really find this thread shocking, let me first state that although I'm a new member on the OCN forums, OCN has been a bookmarked site on my browser for well over 3 years, and I have been reading the reviews on this site for as many years.

Now, I am also a gamer on top of a hardware enthusiast, and counter-strike has been my game of choice for as long as it's been around. Naturally, I play ESEA. So when I heard about the last OCN Lan and how much fun it was and how accessible prizes were for people who are FAR from pro players, it was really amazing to hear that a good local community out there is supporting Toronto gamers. I never knew despite frequently reading articles on this site that it had a large community from Toronto that went to LAN with each other to meet and play and win stuff.

So you can surely understand my excitement when I heard (from an ESEA forum post) that OCN was hosting another local LAN. Hell yeah I was excited, LAN events are usually far away and require extensive planning, travel, and funding. A LAN in Toronto for me requires no planning, next to no travel, and only a little funding. I was excited, I started msg'ing ppl I know on ESEA who might attend in hopes I could quickly find a team. But then I began noticing some posts on the ESEA forums about how we aren't welcome... I came over here, signed up on forums and posted in the New section, received a little bit of a welcome and began reading this thread.

So much for welcoming new ppl with open arms, I can honestly say I don't think I want to attend anymore if all OCN is upset that other gamers in the area want to attend a LAN. Whether or not I am 'long-standing' OCN member, should not matter. If I found out about this community by hearing about a LAN event, why does that upset people? Ugh, I don't even know what to say I'm just so disgusted that a community who supports local gamers with LAN events is full of gamers who are intolerant of new members who heard about the event from a different gaming site...

I don't think I want to meet very many of you OCN'ers now I regret to say, Good luck with your LAN and I hope the ESEA'ers who do attend will not feel the way I feel now, and actually are respected as human beings who have similar interests to yourselves, but are not active in your community because they just found out about it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onestack*
> 
> Is there any chance of attending to check out the tech stuff or is this a players only event? i live about 4 hours away and fancy checking out the scene but not actually game. Not looking for prizes or food or anything just checkin' it out!


I do not see the problem in this









I'm sure some of the organizers can answer your questions better than I can though.

Send Thracks a PM.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradenD*
> 
> You know I really find this thread shocking, let me first state that although I'm a new member on the OCN forums, OCN has been a bookmarked site on my browser for well over 3 years, and I have been reading the reviews on this site for as many years.
> Now, I am also a gamer on top of a hardware enthusiast, and counter-strike has been my game of choice for as long as it's been around. Naturally, I play ESEA. So when I heard about the last OCN Lan and how much fun it was and how accessible prizes were for people who are FAR from pro players, it was really amazing to hear that a good local community out there is supporting Toronto gamers. I never knew despite frequently reading articles on this site that it had a large community from Toronto that went to LAN with each other to meet and play and win stuff.
> So you can surely understand my excitement when I heard (from an ESEA forum post) that OCN was hosting another local LAN. Hell yeah I was excited, LAN events are usually far away and require extensive planning, travel, and funding. A LAN in Toronto for me requires no planning, next to no travel, and only a little funding. I was excited, I started msg'ing ppl I know on ESEA who might attend in hopes I could quickly find a team. But then I began noticing some posts on the ESEA forums about how we aren't welcome... I came over here, signed up on forums and posted in the New section, received a little bit of a welcome and began reading this thread.
> So much for welcoming new ppl with open arms, I can honestly say I don't think I want to attend anymore if all OCN is upset that other gamers in the area want to attend a LAN. Whether or not I am 'long-standing' OCN member, should not matter. If I found out about this community by hearing about a LAN event, why does that upset people? Ugh, I don't even know what to say I'm just so disgusted that a community who supports local gamers with LAN events is full of gamers who are intolerant of new members who heard about the event from a different gaming site...
> I don't think I want to meet very many of you OCN'ers now I regret to say, Good luck with your LAN and I hope the ESEA'ers who do attend will not feel the way I feel now, and actually are respected as human beings who have similar interests to yourselves, but are not active in your community because they just found out about it.


It's not people like you we are talking about Braden, it's the groups of pros that have permanent teams that hear about it and only come to sign up for the purpose of the event and have no interest in the OCN community. By the sounds of it, you are someone we would love to have in the community. I'm sure you're seeing the situation from a newbie to the site's eyes. But in reality if you have had OCN bookmarked and browse the site regularly for so long then that pretty well makes you a member even if you weren't signed up before


----------



## BradenD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> It's not people like you we are talking about Braden, it's the groups of pros that have permanent teams that hear about it and only come to sign up for the purpose of the event and have no interest in the OCN community.


I guess I did not stress that point enough/at all in my rant, but it's this attitude that I don't understand. First of all, where are you forming this opinion that pros are coming? Literally not one of the ESEA'ers I know who attended the last event or plan on attending this event are pros. Not a single one, sure they might be better than your average OCN regular who plays 20 different games, but that does not qualify them as a pro.

Edit: again, not a single ESEA'er who showed interest in this lan on the forums has ever been a pro in the CS scene. not one player, let alone a team.

Furthermore, I feel it is actually because OCN'ers are shunning gamers from other communities which lead those gamers to have no interest in the community. Who would be interested in a community that did nothing but look down on you because you attended a LAN event? This is the way I feel now, I don't understand why regular gamers in Toronto would support OCN, if the first experience they have with OCN is one where they feel unwelcome and shunned for attending an event that's supposed to be fun. I just don't really get it.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradenD*
> 
> I guess I did not stress that point enough/at all in my rant, but it's this attitude that I don't understand. First of all, where are you forming this opinion that pros are coming? Literally not one of the ESEA'ers I know who attended the last event or plan on attending this event are pros. Not a single one, sure they might be better than your average OCN regular who plays 20 different games, but that does not qualify them as a pro.
> Edit: again, not a single ESEA'er who showed interest in this lan on the forums has ever been a pro in the CS scene. not one player, let alone a team.
> Furthermore, I feel it is actually because OCN'ers are shunning gamers from other communities which lead those gamers to have no interest in the community. Who would be interested in a community that did nothing but look down on you because you attended a LAN event? This is the way I feel now, I don't understand why regular gamers in Toronto would support OCN, if the first experience they have with OCN is one where they feel unwelcome and shunned for attending an event that's supposed to be fun. I just don't really get it.


We have and will continue to show love for gaming and LANs. I personally love competitive gaming. OCN will continue to support it - and welcome communities like the ESEA to get involved in our future events! Our last LAN was so much fun!

I think the mixup here was that this was an "exclusive" event being put on from AMD as a thank you to the community. It's slightly different than the last event or future events. I am sorry for that confusion.

Saying that though - we DO want new members there! If you have any interest in what we talk about here on OCN, we would love to see you at this event. Again, the only confusion here is that this was touted as an OCN exclusive event.

Registration should be up soon  See you there? It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradenD*
> 
> Furthermore, I feel it is actually because OCN'ers are shunning gamers from other communities which lead those gamers to have no interest in the community. Who would be interested in a community that did nothing but look down on you because you attended a LAN event? This is the way I feel now, I don't understand why regular gamers in Toronto would support OCN, if the first experience they have with OCN is one where they feel unwelcome and shunned for attending an event that's supposed to be fun. I just don't really get it.


I believe that using the term "shunning", is going and taking it a little far.

This event is for the Overclock.net community - whether you are new or an outstanding member of it does not make much of a difference - we are all part of the same community (group, etc.). I believe that the way you feel stems from being told that if you join Overclock.net after the event was organized and are bringing with you a full team to play with you (be it that you are casual or not), makes it seem like you are not interested in it for what the core of hosting such an event are, namely, having a good time with people that you speak to or have not spoken to for that matter on a forum. No one is looking down on anyone, we are all supposed to be Overclock.net members - part of the same community.


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

BradenD does have a strong point. Toronto is an area where there are a few to no lans. So when a lan that is in the GTA and under 30 mins away. Everyone jumps for joy because the gamers up in Canada actually have something to look forward to. Just because we may not be apart of the community. It is these types of lans that bring people TO the community. Now my knowledge with computers ended at gr 12 comp engineering lol, but that doesnt mean I wouldnt be interested in seeing some beast rigs while I am there, although that would be my secondary objective at the lan and my primary being the gaming lan itself. I just dont think it is fair that people are getting angry just because a lan is announced and gamers from all over toronto all of a sudden join in and want to participate in it. If I knew this community would have boomed so well like it is now. Sure as hell I would have joined it back then, but that doesnt mean I shouldnt be able to join it now. Anyway that is my opinion and yes you guys are right to a point. People shouldnt be showing up with 5 people ready to just go to town on all the casual players. But just cause someone has a team doesnt mean they are pro lol. My team consists of a group of friends I have always played with from highschool. Thats really all every team is just a group of friends that get together.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradenD*
> 
> You know I really find this thread shocking, let me first state that although I'm a new member on the OCN forums, OCN has been a bookmarked site on my browser for well over 3 years, and I have been reading the reviews on this site for as many years.
> Now, I am also a gamer on top of a hardware enthusiast, and counter-strike has been my game of choice for as long as it's been around. Naturally, I play ESEA. So when I heard about the last OCN Lan and how much fun it was and how accessible prizes were for people who are FAR from pro players, it was really amazing to hear that a good local community out there is supporting Toronto gamers. I never knew despite frequently reading articles on this site that it had a large community from Toronto that went to LAN with each other to meet and play and win stuff.
> So you can surely understand my excitement when I heard (from an ESEA forum post) that OCN was hosting another local LAN. Hell yeah I was excited, LAN events are usually far away and require extensive planning, travel, and funding. A LAN in Toronto for me requires no planning, next to no travel, and only a little funding. I was excited, I started msg'ing ppl I know on ESEA who might attend in hopes I could quickly find a team. But then I began noticing some posts on the ESEA forums about how we aren't welcome... I came over here, signed up on forums and posted in the New section, received a little bit of a welcome and began reading this thread.
> So much for welcoming new ppl with open arms, I can honestly say I don't think I want to attend anymore if all OCN is upset that other gamers in the area want to attend a LAN. Whether or not I am 'long-standing' OCN member, should not matter. If I found out about this community by hearing about a LAN event, why does that upset people? Ugh, I don't even know what to say I'm just so disgusted that a community who supports local gamers with LAN events is full of gamers who are intolerant of new members who heard about the event from a different gaming site...
> I don't think I want to meet very many of you OCN'ers now I regret to say, Good luck with your LAN and I hope the ESEA'ers who do attend will not feel the way I feel now, and actually are respected as human beings who have similar interests to yourselves, but are not active in your community because they just found out about it.


Please keep in mind that the majority of this comes from:
Quote:


> Who's Invited?
> This is an Overclock.net exclusive event! Our wonderful friends at AMD are doing this as a huge thank you to all of the great members of this community.


And the shear number of people from ESEA claiming to be there and bringing a group of 5. This isn't like the Grand Champion Series. If it was a full out public event, 90% of that wouldn't have happened.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGa-Hitman*
> 
> BradenD does have a strong point. Toronto is an area where there are a few to no lans. So when a lan that is in the GTA and under 30 mins away. Everyone jumps for joy because the gamers up in Canada actually have something to look forward to. Just because we may not be apart of the community. It is these types of lans that bring people TO the community. Now my knowledge with computers ended at gr 12 comp engineering lol, but that doesnt mean I wouldnt be interested in seeing some beast rigs while I am there, although that would be my secondary objective at the lan and my primary being the gaming lan itself. I just dont think it is fair that people are getting angry just because a lan is announced and gamers from all over toronto all of a sudden join in and want to participate in it. If I knew this community would have boomed so well like it is now. Sure as hell I would have joined it back then, but that doesnt mean I shouldnt be able to join it now. Anyway that is my opinion and yes you guys are right to a point. People shouldnt be showing up with 5 people ready to just go to town on all the casual players. But just cause someone has a team doesnt mean they are pro lol. My team consists of a group of friends I have always played with from highschool. Thats really all every team is just a group of friends that get together.


See above about the Grand Champion Series, a _public_ LAN hosted by OCN. This is not the only one. Admin openly stated that another is in planning for early next year as well.

I don't think it's fair that "gamers from all over toronto" get to be upset that we're mad that they are crashing our party. Thats how we saw it.

Admin already said how this event is going down. If we hit the full 112, they'll give priority to active OCN members. That's the end of it unless Admin changes his mind.

EDIT: Admin, can that nice explanation post go in the OP, please?


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> it's the groups of pros that have permanent teams that hear about it and only come to sign up for the purpose of the event and have no interest in the OCN community


Most of this post refer's to CS:GO,(not even sure what games are being picked but im assuming CS:GO and SC2 will be) we'd have to face each other in SC2 (1v1 b03 format or something if i had to guess at how it would be run?) which is fine that's how the game is played, you practice for yourself in SC...in CS:GO you practice and play as a team which takes time to learn each others Playing patterns/nuances. There's a certain finesse to it all.

Not trying to throw gas on the fire, more like id like to just voice my opinion on the matter? everyone is saying these "new members from ESEA" are pro but as it has been clearly stated ESEA has a lan in Texas going on in the same time frame as the OCN event(so all the pro teams with actual sponsors will be busy down there). personally my "team" that i would of been bringing (prior to the whole pug announcement) is 4 friends from high school that ive played with for 6+ years. yes we wear a clan tag, play ESEA, have semi schedule practice times but are we a "pro" team? god no. we sponsor ourselves, anything we buy for the the team comes from our own pockets. We want to come because its a LAN event, we would still play if there weren't even prizes. Its just a Toronto event that the Team wants to go to and play in as a team. And to be painfully honest if we were split up and paired with some randoms, it just would not be fun or enjoyable at all. I really would like to urge the event organizer to simply allow people to play with their friends







I'm not saying I wouldn't have fun meeting someone new and playing with them (even tho doing that would increase the chance for the opposite to take effect). It's just if I came with my 4 friends and we were split up, It would feel...i cant find the word for it but wrong comes very close to what im feeling towards that action.

I understand the concern from the OCN community about a bunch of new people running in to sweep up the prizes and run away never to be seen again. and yes with certain people from within the ESEA community that is a valid and honestly right opinion. But to label an entire community in this fashion is bad







makes me sad honestly. (plus flamewars get us nowhere)

when i first heard of this event it was from a teammate who works closely with E-sports Canada. My group of friends has never been to a Lan event together as a team, we've had members go to lans and compete but we could never afford or due to timing issues with school, have all of us together playing at a lan together. and now with this pug system it means we'll probably have to wait until the new year or until another Toronto even comes up







and those are few and far between.

The other concern to address is that you say people wont stick around? and yea im sure your right with about 80-90% of the people won't come back to this forum. But isnt that the same with any forums? i mean if im having a tech issue and i google it. and some forum has the answer, am i expected to register and contribute to that community? i cant participate everywhere on the internet







personally ive browsed OCN's site made a few posts to topics of my interests(found out about natural selection 2 OMG! so excited about that!) but doing things like this is how you grow your site and community. your throw a Big ol net out there and you catch some fish but some are small and fit threw the holes and swim away.....but you don't want those fish anyways because they are small and not very tasty....lol ok now im rambling.

TLDR: This is my attempt to convince the organizer's to let people play with their friends


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4ID*
> 
> Most of this post refer's to CS:GO,(not even sure what games are being picked but im assuming CS:GO and SC2 will be) we'd have to face each other in SC2 (1v1 b03 format or something if i had to guess at how it would be run?) which is fine that's how the game is played, you practice for yourself in SC...in CS:GO you practice and play as a team which takes time to learn each others Playing patterns/nuances. There's a certain finesse to it all.
> Not trying to throw gas on the fire, more like id like to just voice my opinion on the matter? everyone is saying these "new members from ESEA" are pro but as it has been clearly stated ESEA has a lan in Texas going on in the same time frame as the OCN event(so all the pro teams with actual sponsors will be busy down there). personally my "team" that i would of been bringing (prior to the whole pug announcement) is 4 friends from high school that ive played with for 6+ years. yes we wear a clan tag, play ESEA, have semi schedule practice times but are we a "pro" team? god no. we sponsor ourselves, anything we buy for the the team comes from our own pockets. We want to come because its a LAN event, we would still play if there weren't even prizes. Its just a Toronto event that the Team wants to go to and play in as a team. And to be painfully honest if we were split up and paired with some randoms, it just would not be fun or enjoyable at all. I really would like to urge the event organizer to simply allow people to play with their friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't have fun meeting someone new and playing with them (even tho doing that would increase the chance for the opposite to take effect). It's just if I came with my 4 friends and we were split up, It would feel...i cant find the word for it but wrong comes very close to what im feeling towards that action.
> I understand the concern from the OCN community about a bunch of new people running in to sweep up the prizes and run away never to be seen again. and yes with certain people from within the ESEA community that is a valid and honestly right opinion. But to label an entire community in this fashion is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me sad honestly. (plus flamewars get us nowhere)
> when i first heard of this event it was from a teammate who works closely with E-sports Canada. My group of friends has never been to a Lan event together as a team, we've had members go to lans and compete but we could never afford or due to timing issues with school, have all of us together playing at a lan together. and now with this pug system it means we'll probably have to wait until the new year or until another Toronto even comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those are few and far between.
> The other concern to address is that you say people wont stick around? and yea im sure your right with about 80-90% of the people won't come back to this forum. But isnt that the same with any forums? i mean if im having a tech issue and i google it. and some forum has the answer, am i expected to register and contribute to that community? i cant participate everywhere on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally ive browsed OCN's site made a few posts to topics of my interests(found out about natural selection 2 OMG! so excited about that!) but doing things like this is how you grow your site and community. your throw a Big ol net out there and you catch some fish but some are small and fit threw the holes and swim away.....but you don't want those fish anyways because they are small and not very tasty....lol ok now im rambling.
> TLDR: This is my attempt to convince the organizer's to let people play with their friends


You can play with friends - just not an entire team  Reason? PUG event. Our next two events will most likely NOT be PUG. So if you are interested in team-based events, the next events might be a better fit. We would love to see you there!

We are looking to go with the following as of right now:


TF2: 6v6 
CS:GO: 5v5
LoL: 5v5
BF3 - WAN vs LAN

DayZ - "Downtime" server
We will also have single-player comps later that night (CS Gun Game etc).
A full schedule of the day should be posted a little later 

For the team events, be prepared to play with only ONE other person of your choosing. The rest of your team will be picked day-of  You may get lucky and end up with the rest of your team, but you will most likely end up with randoms. We all love these games. Let's have another great event like last time


----------



## 3930K

Just wondering; what is a PUG LAN?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just wondering; what is a PUG LAN?


Sorry! Pick Up Games (or PUGs) are less formal than competitive matches.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Just wondering; what is a PUG LAN?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Pick Up Games (or PUGs) are less formal than competitive matches.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Cyclops

I don't understand why Counter Strike 1.6 is not included. It's always on the top 10 most played list on Steam, and often outranking TF2 and source.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I don't understand why Counter Strike 1.6 is not included. It's always on the top 10 most played list on Steam, and often outranking TF2 and source.


Honestly, we wanted to try something "new" this time. I am sure our future events will have 1.6 or CS:S in them


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Honestly, we wanted to try something "new" this time. I am sure our future events will have 1.6 or CS:S in them


Well, new doesn't necessarily mean better, but I see the point.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Well, new doesn't necessarily mean better, but I see the point.


I am an overclocker! I assume new is better until I yell at it and go back to old


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *I am an overclocker!* I assume new is better until I yell at it and go back to old


Does that mean that you'll be benching with us in TO??


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Does that mean that you'll be benching with us in TO??


I would love to. I will be streaming most of the day though with my rig


----------



## Xero.

Admin = From TO then?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xero.*
> 
> Admin = From TO then?


Yes Sir!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I would love to. I will be streaming most of the day though with my rig


Well, if you do feel like benching at all, be sure to stop by...we'll have plenty of gear to play with.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I would love to. I will be streaming most of the day though with my rig


And where is the sig rig, sir?

Bring a laptop to stream and still game with us


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> And where is the sig rig, sir?
> Bring a laptop to stream and still game with us


I need to add my rig 

I will actually be streaming some of my horrible game play from the event  Should be be funny. We obviously would love to capture direct feeds from some gamers in the room. Anyone willing to play 1080p, cloned with second monitor, so we can stream some of your gameplay?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I need to add my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will actually be streaming some of my horrible game play from the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be be funny. We obviously would love to capture direct feeds from some gamers in the room. Anyone willing to play 1080p, cloned with second monitor, so we can stream some of your gameplay?


I would, should be able to get some laughs off of mine.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I need to add my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will actually be streaming some of my horrible game play from the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be be funny. We obviously would love to capture direct feeds from some gamers in the room. Anyone willing to play 1080p, cloned with second monitor, so we can stream some of your gameplay?


How bout 3840*1024?

Also its pick up groups, not pick up games, just so ya know









Edit: or is pick up game outside of the MMO universe =.=" I learn new things too.

@Hobbie I forgot about the LN2ing! I can't wait to see what you guys get out of this one.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> And where is the sig rig, sir?
> 
> Bring a laptop to stream and still game with us
> 
> 
> 
> I need to add my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will actually be streaming some of my horrible game play from the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be be funny. We obviously would love to capture direct feeds from some gamers in the room. Anyone willing to play 1080p, cloned with second monitor, so we can stream some of your gameplay?
Click to expand...

How about my 3526x1920...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why Lol and not Dota 2? Dota is the Godfather.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> How bout 3840*1024?
> Also its pick up groups, not pick up games, just so ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: or is pick up game outside of the MMO universe =.=" I learn new things too.
> @Hobbie I forgot about the LN2ing! I can't wait to see what you guys get out of this one.


It's both!

Unfortunately that resolution would kill my capture card 

No Ln2 at this event. We will have Phase and Cascade only in terms of high-end cooling.


----------



## InsideJob

I plan to just play DayZ the whole time
Unless somebody needs someone for TF2 'cuz that's the only game on the list I own


----------



## InsideJob

I'm willing to stream also


----------



## Onions

so is there a sign up yet?


----------



## eco100

I'm also interested in the signup date and link. My friend and I are very interested in SC2 tourney for this LAN event!


----------



## General121

BF3 WAN VS LAN?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> BF3 WAN VS LAN?


BF3 does not support LAN last time i checked.


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It's both!
> 
> Unfortunately that resolution would kill my capture card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Ln2 at this event. We will have Phase and Cascade only in terms of high-end cooling.


Are all people attending this lan expected to bring their own computers?


----------



## InsideJob

Yes the LAN is BYOC


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Yes the LAN is BYOC


Monitors as well?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> Monitors as well?


yes...


----------



## InsideJob

I believe so


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> yes...


It isn't stated in the OP don't roll your eyes at me


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> BF3 does not support LAN last time i checked.


They mean the people at the lan vs ocners around the world.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It's both!
> 
> Unfortunately that resolution would kill my capture card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Ln2 at this event. We will have Phase and Cascade only in terms of high-end cooling.


No LN2? what about dry ice?

won't be able to show off the power of our marksman pot without something like that...


----------



## InsideJob

I was looking forward to seeing some LN2 action


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> They mean the people at the lan vs ocners around the world.


Prices for that?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> No LN2? what about dry ice?
> won't be able to show off the power of our marksman pot without something like that...


Liability my friend. As stated before chillers and phase is the only sub ambient.


----------



## Rasparthe

Lawyers in Canada would lobby the government to ban the letter "L" just to eliminate liability but they don't want to be known as Awyers, makes them sound soft-hearted.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> They mean the people at the lan vs ocners around the world.


So I can play in this for bf3 from East Coast US?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Lawyers in Canada would lobby the government to ban the letter "L" just to eliminate liability but they don't want to be known as Awyers, makes them sound soft-hearted.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Liability my friend. As stated before chillers and phase is the only sub ambient.


TECs? not that I have any...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> So I can play in this for bf3 from East Coast US?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Prices for that?


I honestly am not sure. That's what I think when I read it.


----------



## emode

has registration opened up yet?


----------



## testsubject99

I can't wait to attend this, looking forward to registering.

Can I bring my GF and her little brother (18+)?


----------



## cyzer

I would like to attend and play some TF2!


----------



## zaijth

Any chance of having console games? Such as fifa 13 on PS3? also put cs:go on the list please..


----------



## zippidy

*sigh* Everyone is bringing their super rigs while I am bringing my ghetto rig.

Ghetto Rig

At least it's portable and has good airflow!









First world problems.


----------



## 21DD23

Are employees allowed to participate in the lanparty portion (exclude ourselves from prizes)?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> TECs? not that I have any...


Probably blow out the breaker panels with TEC`s the way you guy`s bench, but with the heat coming off the hot side of the TEC`s you would not have to turn the the heating system on for the building.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippidy*
> 
> *sigh* Everyone is bringing their super rigs while I am bringing my ghetto rig.
> Ghetto Rig
> At least it's portable and has good airflow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems.


I hope it does not rain too hard that day or you will be left with a pile of parts.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippidy*
> 
> *sigh* Everyone is bringing their super rigs while I am bringing my ghetto rig.
> Ghetto Rig
> At least it's portable and has good airflow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems.


I hope it does not rain too hard that day or you will be left with a pile of parts.







DOUBLE POST


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Prices for that?


FREE!!!









If you mean prizes... I'd assume there would be


----------



## Xero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Yes Sir!


Dude that's awesome







I never knew any of this! You up for beers @ 11am the next day?! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I need to add my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will actually be streaming some of my horrible game play from the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be be funny. We obviously would love to capture direct feeds from some gamers in the room. Anyone willing to play 1080p, cloned with second monitor, so we can stream some of your gameplay?


Sure, I'll do it


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Probably blow out the breaker panels with TEC`s the way you guy`s bench, but with the heat coming off the hot side of the TEC`s you would not have to turn the the heating system on for the building.


lol cascade systems are more of a threat to the breaker panels







lol...


----------



## zaijth

When will the registration be up??? Need to know when in order to take day off work


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippidy*
> 
> *sigh* Everyone is bringing their super rigs while I am bringing my ghetto rig.
> Ghetto Rig
> At least it's portable and has good airflow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems.


LOL, I'm not gonna lie that made me burst out laughing. My buddy named it the "homless pc". No offense of course <3 hehehe


----------



## emode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> When will the registration be up??? Need to know when in order to take day off work


yeap dangerously close to the date haha


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> When will the registration be up??? Need to know when in order to take day off work


Soon. I think they're only going to open registration up near the event so the people who sign up will actually come and not forget about it. Until then keep F5ing lol.


----------



## kingbread

New member here and also an AMD employee here, just heard from internal email.
Can we participate for prizes as well?

is there like a seperate lan event for the general public as well?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingbread*
> 
> New member here and also an AMD employee here, just heard from internal email.
> Can we participate for prizes as well?
> is there like a seperate lan event for the general public as well?


First questioN: I don't know

Second question: yes AMD is hosting a seperate public event apparently, and basically next door.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> First questioN: I don't know
> Second question: yes AMD is hosting a seperate public event apparently, and basically next door.


Yes, between noon and six in the afternoon on Saturday.


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingbread*
> 
> New member here and also an AMD employee here, just heard from internal email.
> Can we participate for prizes as well?
> is there like a seperate lan event for the general public as well?


The AMD event from 12pm - 6pm is a separate event. It has no BYOC component. It's just a bunch of AMD partners/employees doing technical presentations with demos, giveaways, etc.

There is no LAN event for the public. Registering through OCN will be the only way to have space to game at their event.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grillz*
> 
> The AMD event from 12pm - 6pm is a separate event. It has no BYOC component. It's just a bunch of AMD partners/employees doing technical presentations with demos, giveaways, etc.
> There is no LAN event for the public. Registering through OCN will be the only way to have space to game at their event.


Actually, IIRC they mentioned they WILL have a LAN in the public event. Equipment provided via AMD and their sponsors.


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Actually, IIRC they mentioned they WILL have a LAN in the public event. Equipment provided via AMD and their sponsors.


Yes, you're right sorry. I should have said BYOC public event. Just doesn't compare to bringing your own rig to a BYOC








Unfortunately, I doubt there will be many stations set up... I just don't think there is space.


----------



## Thracks

1. There is a very small public LAN, 16 systems, with pre-configured systems. Groups of 16 will be randomly drawn to play for prizes, last man standing wins. AMD employees and family not eligible per Ontario law.

2. The OCN LAN is private, not open to AMD employees or the public. Registration will be conducted exclusively through OCN this week. Per Ontario law, again AMD employees would not be eligible for any of the prizes in this component.

3. Because of Ontario law, AMD employees have their own separate raffle that enable them to win prizes, in addition to the public.


----------



## Xero.

Thanks for the updates


----------



## RussianJ

4 hours of no updates bump


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> 1. There is a very small public LAN, 16 systems, with pre-configured systems. Groups of 16 will be randomly drawn to play for prizes, last man standing wins. AMD employees and family not eligible per Ontario law.
> 2. The OCN LAN is private, not open to AMD employees or the public. Registration will be conducted exclusively through OCN this week. Per Ontario law, again AMD employees would not be eligible for any of the prizes in this component.
> 3. Because of Ontario law, AMD employees have their own separate raffle that enable them to win prizes, in addition to the public.


What time is the LAST MAN STANDING public LAN starting? What do you mean by 16 pre-configured systems; aside from the BYOC portion?

Where can I find more information about this? The OP is vague in details.

Edit: I'm more accustomed to going and using the host's computers, not bringing my own, please excuse my wanting to understand better the situation.


----------



## SoftSquishy

What games are being played?


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoftSquishy*
> 
> What games are being played?


Dota 2, LoL, CS:GO, TF2, SC2, DayZ

Edit: DayZ is for fun only


----------



## SoftSquishy

They should play Counter Strike: Source as well.


----------



## JohnyR

This is some delayed sign up O_O


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> What time is the LAST MAN STANDING public LAN starting? What do you mean by 16 pre-configured systems; aside from the BYOC portion?
> Where can I find more information about this? The OP is vague in details.
> Edit: I'm more accustomed to going and using the host's computers, not bringing my own, please excuse my wanting to understand better the situation.


This one Thracks is talking about is the AMD hosted public LAN they pick 16 ppl from the group at random to play in a Last-man standing operation from what I can tell.

OCN is hosting a BYOC event next door. These are SEPARATE events.

He was clarifying multiple things in that one post. BYOC is bring your own computer (a guess but very reasonable) because OCN doesn't have THAT many sponsors for this to host hardware for all 112 guests. That means bring your hardware and probably all the software you need to get going. IE if you don't have the game you'll have to borrow it from a friend or someone there probably.

Since the public LAN is AMD based it's from noon to 6pm EST. OCN's event is 10am to 10am. Both start on the 20th while OCN's ends on the 21st. #2 and #3 were addressing concerns about AMD employees joining the OCN event and/or the AMD event BOTH are restricted prizes to non-employees due to Ontario law which makes sense but I didn't want to give misinformation since I'm not into the logistics of it.


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahim933*
> 
> What time is the LAST MAN STANDING public LAN starting? What do you mean by 16 pre-configured systems; aside from the BYOC portion?
> Where can I find more information about this? The OP is vague in details.
> Edit: I'm more accustomed to going and using the host's computers, not bringing my own, please excuse my wanting to understand better the situation.


Edit: JQuantum explains it better than me above.


----------



## ibrahim933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> This one Thracks is talking about is the AMD hosted public LAN they pick 16 ppl from the group at random to play in a Last-man standing operation from what I can tell.
> OCN is hosting a BYOC event next door. These are SEPARATE events.
> He was clarifying multiple things in that one post. BYOC is bring your own computer (a guess but very reasonable) because OCN doesn't have THAT many sponsors for this to host hardware for all 112 guests. That means bring your hardware and probably all the software you need to get going. IE if you don't have the game you'll have to borrow it from a friend or someone there probably.
> Since the public LAN is AMD based it's from noon to 6pm EST. OCN's event is 10am to 10am. Both start on the 20th while OCN's ends on the 21st. #2 and #3 were addressing concerns about AMD employees joining the OCN event and/or the AMD event BOTH are restricted prizes to non-employees due to Ontario law which makes sense but I didn't want to give misinformation since I'm not into the logistics of it.


Thank you for your fast reply. I'm just going to attend the public LAN and hope I get picked









Where is AMD advertising their Public LAN information?


----------



## gank

Counter-Strike Global Offensive


----------



## antman92

has the sign up page been released?


----------



## staticfactory

Looks like this is going to be good times! I'm seriously considering toting my over-sized-yet-under-powered rig to play some DayZ (and maybe CS/TF2 though I've never touched either before.)

While I will certainly be put to shame by some of the serious machines that are bound to grace the group, it'll be worth the embarrassment to LAN it up like it's 1997 (which is also around the time I built my machine). IPX anyone?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staticfactory*
> 
> Looks like this is going to be good times! I'm seriously considering toting my over-sized-yet-under-powered rig to play some DayZ (and maybe CS/TF2 though I've never touched either before.)
> While I will certainly be put to shame by some of the serious machines that are bound to grace the group, it'll be worth the embarrassment to LAN it up like it's 1997 (which is also around the time I built my machine). IPX anyone?


Sounds like you should join the UT ladder.


----------



## patr1ck

awesome Toronto needs more LAN's like these! CS:GO,DOTA2 and TF2 for sure!


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I'm kind-of confused about a few things. Is this going to be the place where people have to sign up for the actual event, or...? Also, about the "112 can join the event" thing, does that mean that only 112 people are going to be able to get into the building, or is Overclock.net having their own thing within this event that only 112 people can sign up for, or...?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I'm kind-of confused about a few things. Is this going to be the place where people have to sign up for the actual event, or...? Also, about the "112 can join the event" thing, does that mean that only 112 people are going to be able to get into the building, or is Overclock.net having their own thing within this event that only 112 people can sign up for, or...?


OCN event can only handle 112 ppl the build obviously is much larger than that it's just for safety concerns etc etc OCN's event is limited to 112 people.

AMD's event is smaller from what I remember, but no word on limit it's just not as long. I'll just flat out guess they'll have less than OCN's members unless they are doing a conference but then they wouldn't have worded it as they did. Registrations WILL be opening but probably won't happen until Friday only because they want people to actualyl remmeber and go from what' i've read. There will be registrations at some point so I think nagging about it probably won't help either.

*I repeat in BIG BOLD letters that Registration WILL happen* as far as what this thread has mentioned.

-- *ahem* I'm sorry I really had to do that at least once ^^;
Anyways, to sum up.

OCN event - 18+ BYOC LAN - minibench may happen iirc 10am-10am Oct 20th - MAX 112 people in this room.

AMD event - All ages - Randomly chosen LAN on AMD gear with prizes etc no bench irrc noon-6pm oct 20th - unknown limit of viewers max of 16 participants in LAN.

Anyways, not too sure if I should go now







my midterm Monday is worry-some and I don't think it'd be cool trying to study between sessions (as in it'd be impossible) my Friday midterm is nothing but infringes on Monday study time. That is unless someone is willing to give a crash course on some math just differentials.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I'm kind-of confused about a few things. Is this going to be the place where people have to sign up for the actual event, or...? Also, about the "112 can join the event" thing, does that mean that only 112 people are going to be able to get into the building, or is Overclock.net having their own thing within this event that only 112 people can sign up for, or...?


There are 2 events. AMD event with 16 PC you get to play and win prices 12am - 6pm. Just show up.
OCN LAN which you have to be part of OCN and you cant just show up there. Need your own gear to enter.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Okay, thanks. I was just a bit confused on what was actually going on. So, for the AMD event, I don't need to being my own PC right? I can just show up and play on their PC's, talk to people there, and take pictures if I wanted to?


----------



## CramComplex

Aw man, this really looks like it'll be a fun event...shame I have to skip this one.

I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I was just a bit confused on what was actually going on. So, for the AMD event, I don't need to being my own PC right? I can just show up and play on their PC's, talk to people there, and take pictures if I wanted to?


You can do anything in the AMD event. I am not sure if you are allowed inside the OCN Lanparty (Security Reason)


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I was just a bit confused on what was actually going on. So, for the AMD event, I don't need to being my own PC right? I can just show up and play on their PC's, talk to people there, and take pictures if I wanted to?


As I understand there will be 16 PCs on the AMD side. Players will randomly be selected to play no no guarantee you will play.

As said above, I doubt the OCN lan will be open to non participants.


----------



## SIXELA

I first registered for the event only, but turns out the site is pretty cool


----------



## zaijth

The big question is WHEN will registration open? you realize people work and have school on weekends too right? (Exams)

A date always helps


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> The big question is WHEN will registration open? you realize people work and have school on weekends too right? (Exams)
> A date always helps


Date is supposed to be set in stone already Oct 20th 10am ending 10am the next day (21st)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Date is supposed to be set in stone already Oct 20th 10am ending 10am the next day (21st)


For registration.


----------



## Draven

Can't believe I forgot to post what game I wanted to play, TF2 please lol


----------



## testsubject99

I have a feeling these 112 spots will fill up fast - I'm looking for that registration form like a hawk.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

At this point, I will be VERY disappointed if I miss the registration...I really can't check here constantly to look for it. I posted this already, but I am 100% on going, so if a mod reads this, can they make sure I make the registration? Should I PM a mod, just in case?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> At this point, I will be VERY disappointed if I miss the registration...I really can't check here constantly to look for it. I posted this already, but I am 100% on going, so if a mod reads this, can they make sure I make the registration? Should I PM a mod, just in case?


I will PM you myself you big mardybum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testsubject99*
> 
> I have a feeling these 112 spots will fill up fast - I'm looking for that registration form like a hawk.


Sure looks like it. Think we need some bigger ones


----------



## gdesmo

I better be able to get registered, I had another banner made up for this event. 2 1/2 feet x 5 feet .


----------



## johny24

^ Looking good gdesmo!


----------



## rolo-

When is this registration form going to be available? I need to know what I'm doing for Saturday if I'm not coming to this if I don't make the 112 cut.


----------



## kelvintheiah

pics please


----------



## Apocalix

lol How about SC1? I'll bring in my Korean space suit and we can have 1vs1 in space pods like in the old days! (for those unaware, I mean this kinda stuff [www.stripes.com])

This would be my first public BYOC LAN if I joined so I'm just wondering how physical security plays out? I didn't read all the pages in this thread (especially the first 20) so forgive me in someone has already asked, but when it comes to our computer and especially peripherals being safe, what options are there? Do players tie things down, lock it down, bring a guard dog to stand by their rig or just hope their stuff is safe when it's time to go out for lunch or check out some matches elsewhere?

I'm sure my rig and peripheral's total cost is much less than what some people spend on a video card in this forum, bust just wondering anyway. I wouldn't want my Dell mouse to go missing! lol

Hope to at participate, or at least visit!

[Edit: added some text and a link]


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalix*
> 
> lol How about SC1? I'll bring in my Korean space suit and we can have 1vs1 in space pods like in the old days! (for those unaware, I mean this kinda stuff [www.stripes.com])
> This would be my first public BYOC LAN if I joined so I'm just wondering how physical security plays out? I didn't read all the pages in this thread (especially the first 20) so forgive me in someone has already asked, but when it comes to our computer and especially peripherals being safe, what options are there? Do players tie things down, lock it down, bring a guard dog to stand by their rig or just hope their stuff is safe when it's time to go out for lunch or check out some matches elsewhere?
> I'm sure my rig and peripheral's total cost is much less than what some people spend on a video card in this forum, bust just wondering anyway. I wouldn't want my Dell mouse to go missing! lol
> Hope to at participate, or at least visit!
> [Edit: added some text and a link]


No problems in last LAN. There are a lot of stuff you can buy to secure ur PC for LAN gaming. I would not worry.


----------



## staticfactory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Sounds like you should join the UT ladder.


Only if it's UT99 GOTY.

If it is, you're all gibs already.

I will also accept Rise of the Triad challenges, though I may have just dated myself.


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I better be able to get registered, I had another banner made up for this event. 2 1/2 feet x 5 feet .


Sweet!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staticfactory*
> 
> Only if it's UT99 GOTY.
> If it is, you're all gibs already.


It will be UT99 GOTY edition...and we'll see


----------



## Apocalix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> No problems in last LAN. There are a lot of stuff you can buy to secure ur PC for LAN gaming. I would not worry.


Thanks! I'm sure my stuff would be perfectly fine, unless someone wants a Dell 2-button mouse!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It will be UT99 GOTY edition...and we'll see


Love UT99 and would love to play along. I recently re-purchased it on Steam but never played online with it... I cant see any reason for the Steam version not to work with anyone who has the original GOTY version right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalix*
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure my stuff would be perfectly fine, unless someone wants a Dell 2-button mouse!
> Love UT99 and would love to play along. I recently re-purchased it on Steam but never played online with it... I cant see any reason for the Steam version not to work with anyone who has the original GOTY version right?


I'm sure it would be fine...but talk to SniperTeamTango if your more curious about the UT99 ladder, as he appears to be the one who will run it. He'll know more than me, I just want to play. I'm sure there will be a way for those interested to get in on it, whether you borrow a copy from someone at the LAN, or whatever.


----------



## JohnyR

Does anybody have any insight as to how the matches will be played for CSGO and SC2?

CSGO, I'm guessing will be 5v5s? And for SC2, will it be 1s, or teams?


----------



## omareljindi

AWWWW THIS IS AWESOME!!! But I am too far away and too young for this


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I better be able to get registered, I had another banner made up for this event. 2 1/2 feet x 5 feet .


I need to win one of those







get it framed.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Does anybody have any insight as to how the matches will be played for CSGO and SC2?
> CSGO, I'm guessing will be 5v5s? And for SC2, will it be 1s, or teams?


as of now, this is how Admin sees it being played:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You can play with friends - just not an entire team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason? PUG event. Our next two events will most likely NOT be PUG. So if you are interested in team-based events, the next events might be a better fit. We would love to see you there!
> 
> We are looking to go with the following as of right now:
> 
> 
> TF2: 6v6
> CS:GO: 5v5
> LoL: 5v5
> BF3 - WAN vs LAN
> 
> DayZ - "Downtime" server
> We will also have single-player comps later that night (CS Gun Game etc).
> A full schedule of the day should be posted a little later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the team events, be prepared to play with only ONE other person of your choosing. The rest of your team will be picked day-of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may get lucky and end up with the rest of your team, but you will most likely end up with randoms. We all love these games. Let's have another great event like last time


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> as of now, this is how Admin sees it being played:


Oh thanks! So no SC2?

Could we run a SC2 ladder on the side, if I can organize it?


----------



## emode

So come Saturday, I just show up with my computer and get ready to game?


----------



## Onions

is ther going to be a sighn up?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emode*
> 
> So come Saturday, I just show up with my computer and get ready to game?


There's going to be a sign-up online first.


----------



## axipher

I don't remember it being discussed, but what is happening with parking?

Also, I'm officially selling my 3 monitor setup when I'm down there. $450 for 3 Dell U2212HM's:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317212/for-sale-3x-dell-22-ips-panels/0_50


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't remember it being discussed, but what is happening with parking?
> Also, I'm officially selling my 3 monitor setup when I'm down there. $450 for 3 Dell U2212HM's:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317212/for-sale-3x-dell-22-ips-panels/0_50


I am pretty sure there should be enough since its the AMD building.


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't remember it being discussed, but what is happening with parking?
> Also, I'm officially selling my 3 monitor setup when I'm down there. $450 for 3 Dell U2212HM's:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317212/for-sale-3x-dell-22-ips-panels/0_50


I believe there is a parking garage in the area with multiple floors, it should be enough for 112 people.. I think :O


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> I better be able to get registered, I had another banner made up for this event. 2 1/2 feet x 5 feet .


Sweet Job man.


----------



## Apocalix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> I believe there is a parking garage in the area with multiple floors, it should be enough for 112 people.. I think :O


yeah there are several parking garages around the area... worst case you can drop off your stuff with a friend at the door and park nearby, or lug your stuff from several minutes away (harder than it sounds though







)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Saturday could not come any sooner. Had too much fun at the other LAN.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Saturday could not come any sooner. Had too much fun at the other LAN.


I know. It's going to be another epic event. I've got a new mouse from the last one, new keyboard now, next on the list is a new GPU, this 6870 is really starting to show it's age.


----------



## Thracks

Ooooh, registration is opening soon! HMMM.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Ooooh, registration is opening soon! HMMM.


DO WANT


----------



## mr. biggums

Must pursued someone to come with me from Barrie before registration starts.


----------



## admin

I am very excited about seeing you guys this weekend! It's should be so much fun having another LAN party.... AT AMD HQ!


----------



## ShooterGirl

No more teasing


----------



## zaijth

When will the registration be up good sir? Please let us know before tomorrow, would appreciate it a lot.

thanks


----------



## Citra

Visitors allowed?


----------



## testsubject99

Patience everyone.

Registration is coming/









Trust in Admin


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What would be the code in terms of food/drinks/alcohol? Do we need to bring any $?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What would be the code in terms of food/drinks/alcohol? Do we need to bring any $?


If its 18+ you guys better be drinkin down there.


----------



## H3||scr3am

last event in Toronto, pop, water and redbull were all free. alcohol was beer only (a few choices), for $2/ea.

food was all included and free, there was LN2 icecream & treats (obviously won't be at this event), pizza, a catered dinner, and other snacks.

but this event will likely be different.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> last event in Toronto, pop, water and redbull were all free. alcohol was beer only (a few choices), for $2/ea.
> 
> food was all included and free, there was LN2 icecream & treats (obviously won't be at this event), pizza, a catered dinner, and other snacks.
> 
> but this event will likely be different.


The LN2 Popcorn was epic


----------



## R4ID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If its 18+ you guys better be drinkin down there.


drinking age in ontario is 19 sooo not sure if allowed to drink? / are we allowed to bring our own if we wanted? (food/drink/booze ?)


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4ID*
> 
> drinking age in ontario is 19 sooo not sure if allowed to drink? / are we allowed to bring our own if we wanted? (food/drink/booze ?)


Yes drinking age is 19 in Ontario. It's an 18+ event (Adults), bringing your own alcohol will not be allowed, it was not allowed at the past event. Bringing non alcoholic beverages, such as energy drinks, water, etc will likely be tolerated. Likely you can bring your own food as well, although allergies may be of concern then...

H3||scr3am


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R4ID*
> 
> drinking age in ontario is 19 sooo not sure if allowed to drink? / are we allowed to bring our own if we wanted? (food/drink/booze ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes drinking age is 19 in Ontario. It's an 18+ event (Adults), bringing your own alcohol will not be allowed, it was not allowed at the past event. Bringing non alcoholic beverages, such as energy drinks, water, etc will likely be tolerated. Likely you can bring your own food as well, although allergies may be of concern then...
> 
> H3||scr3am
Click to expand...

Thracks will need to chime in on this, see I assume a lot of this will have to be ran by there legal department. Acceptable substances and food to bring (throw in a disclaimer, if you die due to allergies AMD couldn't be held liable that fun nonsense).


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Thracks will need to chime in on this, see I assume a lot of this will have to be ran by there legal department. Acceptable substances and food to bring (throw in a disclaimer, if you die due to allergies AMD couldn't be held liable that fun nonsense).


yes, those were just my estimates, based off of the previous event, and there was a legal waiver form that was required to be signed on entry at that event.


----------



## Cyclops

Can I bring my sleeping bag?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Can I bring my sleeping bag?


Definitely a good idea.


----------



## Onions

im so excited to sign up


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Can I bring my sleeping bag?


Who sleep's at a LAN, your suppose to bring a 12 pack of your favorite energy and almost have your heart stop by the mourning







, well at least that's my plan if I can find transport there and back.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I need to win one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get it framed.


Sorry, It`s going back home with me unless I get an offer I can`t refuse.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Sorry, It`s going back home with me unless I get an offer I can`t refuse.


Oh, it's not for everyone to sign like the last event? I thought it was one and the same... my apologies.


----------



## gdesmo

No a few people sort of defaced it by signing in huge writing across the flame. I was a little dissapointed to give it away in the raffle, I will most likely relent and let them sign under my supervision on the two sides. A rotten apple or two always ruin it for others, but event is the main thing and it will be awesome !


----------



## Thracks

Four square meals will be provided to LAN registered LAN participants at 2pm/7pm/2am/7am. These meals are free. You will additionally be able to purchase snacks and beverages on your own coin throughout.

You are also allowed to bring your own food and drink, but please keep it reasonable. Don't drag in $30 in taco bell, but pop and snacks are totally fine.

NO ALCOHOL.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Four square meals will be provided to LAN registered LAN participants at 2pm/7pm/2am/7am. These meals are free. You will additionally be able to purchase snacks and beverages on your own coin throughout.
> You are also allowed to bring your own food and drink, but please keep it reasonable. Don't drag in $30 in taco bell, but pop and snacks are totally fine.
> NO ALCOHOL.


Thanks for the update Thracks


----------



## InsideJob

Can I haz sign upsss sooon


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Can I haz sign upsss sooon


This. Been hitting f5 either from my phone or pc every 30 seconds for the last 27 hours. I need sleep.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Four square meals will be provided to LAN registered LAN participants at 2pm/7pm/2am/7am. These meals are free. You will additionally be able to purchase snacks and beverages on your own coin throughout.
> You are also allowed to bring your own food and drink, but please keep it reasonable. Don't drag in $30 in taco bell, but pop and snacks are totally fine.
> NO ALCOHOL.


Read pop as poop... Guess that's what I relate taco bell with :/


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> This. Been hitting f5 either from my phone or pc every 30 seconds for the last 27 hours. I need sleep.


Right?!?


----------



## ZackBennett

Are there going to be two different sections? I was reading and someone said that there will be an open to the public event from 12pm - 6pm on Saturday the 20th. I'm interested in going to the public event because I don't really want to lug my PC to Markham. Just checking so I don't get turned away at the door like an ass. Thanks!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> Are there going to be two different sections? I was reading and someone said that there will be an open to the public event from 12pm - 6pm on Saturday the 20th. I'm interested in going to the public event because I don't really want to lug my PC to Markham. Just checking so I don't get turned away at the door like an ass. Thanks!


Two rooms next to eachother.


----------



## ZackBennett

So one will be open to the public? Thanks!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> So one will be open to the public? Thanks!


Yeah, from noon till about 6 I believe, they will have computer set up for playing Nexuiz if I remember correctly as well as showing off the new Tomb Raider if I remember reading that correctly.


----------



## ZackBennett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yeah, from noon till about 6 I believe, they will have computer set up for playing Nexuiz if I remember correctly as well as showing off the new Tomb Raider if I remember reading that correctly.


Awesome, I would totally go to the LAN too but i have an 800D and that's not something I want to take on the GO bus lol.
And I was reading that there's going to be some hands on with MOH: Warfighter. Should be fun.
Anyway, thanks for the reinsurance.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I know. It's going to be another epic event. I've got a new mouse from the last one, new keyboard now, next on the list is a new GPU, this 6870 is really starting to show it's age.


I might be able to take the 6870 off your hands.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yeah, from noon till about 6 I believe, they will have computer set up for playing Nexuiz if I remember correctly as well as showing off the new Tomb Raider if I remember reading that correctly.


Is the OCN one open to OCN visitors like me?


----------



## cowcao

young money


----------



## sunriser

csgo, ^_^


----------



## cowcao

dota 2 yay


----------



## RussianJ

30 hours awake waiting and refreshing. Back in 4 hours after a nap.


----------



## InsideJob

Pretty safe to say it won't happen until morning at least


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Four square meals will be provided to LAN registered LAN participants at 2pm/7pm/2am/7am. These meals are free. You will additionally be able to purchase snacks and beverages on your own coin throughout.
> You are also allowed to bring your own food and drink, but please keep it reasonable. Don't drag in $30 in taco bell, but pop and snacks are totally fine.
> NO ALCOHOL.


free food?! amazing...


----------



## testsubject99

I'm sure Admin is working hard behind the scenes to bring us registration, don't lose hope.

In other news

I'm bringing (not using) my 23" LG IPS231B monitors (I have two of them). Would anyone be interested in purchasing them? Listing them at $180 for each. PM me! We can meet there @ the LAN


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> 30 hours awake waiting and refreshing. Back in 4 hours after a nap.


Probably won't be open until day before


----------



## Draven

mmuusstt hhavveeee reggggistraaationnnn fffooorrrmmmm


----------



## mega_option101

Did any of you guys at the last LAN bring your own Ethernet cables?

Just wondering if I need to pack myself one


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Did any of you guys at the last LAN bring your own Ethernet cables?
> Just wondering if I need to pack myself one


I didn't.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I didn't.


Righto!


----------



## rteneycke

can anybody bring a molex to 8 pin power connector? or a 6 pin to 8 pin connect? my corsair psu blew up and i'm stuck with another one for the time being, but when i have my gtx 480 in my computer with 2 6 pins opposed to a 6 pin and an 8 pin i get 1 long beep 3 short, which means no gpu or whatever.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Did any of you guys at the last LAN bring your own Ethernet cables?
> Just wondering if I need to pack myself one


I brought a bunch but there were provided cables on the tables. This one may be different though.


----------



## staticfactory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It will be UT99 GOTY edition...and we'll see


"Please Hammer, don't hurt 'em"

Looks like I need to find my old UT install discs.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rteneycke*
> 
> can anybody bring a molex to 8 pin power connector? or a 6 pin to 8 pin connect? my corsair psu blew up and i'm stuck with another one for the time being, but when i have my gtx 480 in my computer with 2 6 pins opposed to a 6 pin and an 8 pin i get 1 long beep 3 short, which means no gpu or whatever.


The extra 2 pins are just grounds, you can connect the 2 and it will boot up fine.



Ends off an old molex are perfect, but anything you can wedge in there that will keep contact.


----------



## SIXELA

cs:go!


----------



## capitalj

Will come for Dota 2!


----------



## Onions

still no sign up







its so close


----------



## RussianJ

Back to f5 every minute.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> The extra 2 pins are just grounds, you can connect the 2 and it will boot up fine.
> 
> Ends off an old molex are perfect, but anything you can wedge in there that will keep contact.


Paperclip







Didn't know it was a ground I thought it was a 5V + GND but no you are right


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Back to f5 every minute.


I hope to win a keyboard at the very least as I broke my F5 key...


----------



## Rkkonrad

So I see that the form isn't up. Is this event a general thing and ocn just gets some perks? Or is it ocn only








Also, I saw that they have rigs there, but would bringing your own be recommended? One thing I'm afraid of is that my shimian won't handle the trip. As long as it works I don't want to touch it lol


----------



## AMC

Yeah this kinda sucks since the event is 2 days away. I hope the form is up soon.....


----------



## Rkkonrad

Yea ignore my previous post, I posted before reading the thread...
Now I need to decide if I can get my gear to the event. If not I guess just the open amd one will have to do


----------



## Citra

OCN visitors allowed?


----------



## admin

We have a registration form 

http://tiny.cc/extravalanza_reg

Please register now. If there are 112 people that register, everyone gets in. If there are more, we have to start prioritizing based on member join date. Registration does not equal confirmation. Your confirmation will be emailed to you as soon as we know we have room for you


----------



## JohnyR

Registered! Hope to get in, and see you guys there


----------



## RussianJ

Registered. Here's to being able to make it. If she gets in, bringing my folding fiance ShooterGirl


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Registered.

Hope I was supposed to do that... dunno about the four of us that are benching


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Registered.
> Hope I was supposed to do that... dunno about the four of us that are benching


The four benchers should register too


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t registered


----------



## testsubject99

Admin - Thank you.

I've registered, I'm hoping there's room for an extra friend.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The four benchers should register too


Thanks


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I know. It's going to be another epic event. I've got a new mouse from the last one, new keyboard now, next on the list is a new GPU, this 6870 is really starting to show it's age.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to take the 6870 off your hands.
Click to expand...

If you seriously want it, then that's a possibility, I'll bring the stock cooler with me in case. One less thing for me to ship to myself across country.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yeah, from noon till about 6 I believe, they will have computer set up for playing Nexuiz if I remember correctly as well as showing off the new Tomb Raider if I remember reading that correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the OCN one open to OCN visitors like me?
Click to expand...

I would imagine so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Did any of you guys at the last LAN bring your own Ethernet cables?
> 
> Just wondering if I need to pack myself one


I brought my own in case, but they had more than enough last time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We have a registration form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tiny.cc/extravalanza_reg
> 
> Please register now. If there are 112 people that register, everyone gets in. If there are more, we have to start prioritizing based on member join date. Registration does not equal confirmation. Your confirmation will be emailed to you as soon as we know we have room for you


Registered


----------



## mega_option101

Registered


----------



## johny24

Registered


----------



## Thracks

Phew, finally live. Good luck, guys, and I can't wait to meet the lucky 112 on Saturday.









Remember to bring your rigs, monitor, peripherals, snacks and drinks. Doors open at 10:00 AM!

You will be contacted by email with a confirmed registration, as admin said.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Phew, finally live. Good luck, guys, and I can't wait to meet the lucky 112 on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to bring your rigs, monitor, peripherals, snacks and drinks. Doors open at 10:00 AM!
> You will be contacted by email with a confirmed registration, as admin said.


Any clue how soon the 112 will get an email? That way they can plan ahead a tad.


----------



## admin

If you are just registered and are an "older" member, assume you are good to go now  You will get an email confirmation though. We are just going to wait for a chunk of the registrations to take place then start sending out the confirmations.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Phew, finally live. Good luck, guys, and I can't wait to meet the lucky 112 on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to bring your rigs, monitor, peripherals, snacks and drinks. Doors open at 10:00 AM!
> You will be contacted by email with a confirmed registration, as admin said.


Do we need to bring Ethernet cables? Power cords?


----------



## Thracks

Bring the power cords for your boxes, but no network cables will be required.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> The four benchers should register too


Registered.

By us benchers registering, is that taking away 4 spots from the 112 gamers?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Bring the power cords for your boxes, but no network cables will be required.


Thank you


----------



## Draven

Registered!!!


----------



## AMC

Registered


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Registered! Hope to get in, and see you guys there


i hope so too..


----------



## Slaughter

Registered!


----------



## mahnrag

Registered


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you seriously want it, then that's a possibility, I'll bring the stock cooler with me in case. One less thing for me to ship to myself across country.


Awesome.









Also, Registered!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Registered


Right on!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> If you are just registered and are an "older" member, assume you are good to go now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get an email confirmation though. We are just going to wait for a chunk of the registrations to take place then start sending out the confirmations.


hey admin want to go out of your and swing by barrie and bring me on saturday so I can register


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Right on!


Hahah I got your text after I registered. I've been checking all day at work


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> hey admin want to go out of your and swing by barrie and bring me on saturday so I can register


I can see if the Ural is at its spawn and fix it up and pick you up  Wait... real world is NOT DayZ


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> hey admin want to go out of your and swing by barrie and bring me on saturday so I can register
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see if the Ural is at its spawn and fix it up and pick you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... real world is NOT DayZ
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I can see if the Ural is at its spawn and fix it up and pick you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... real world is NOT DayZ


LMAO!








registered


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What do i use for OCN email?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do i use for OCN email?


the one linked to your OCN account you used to sign-up to OCN with.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What do i use for OCN email?


Just the email associated to your Overclock.net account


----------



## R4ID

Do you, or have you ever played games competitive for prizes?
Are you a member of a competitive team, or other e-sports organization? *

this is two different questions my answer is YES for the first and NO for the second, what would you prefer me to fill in as my answer?

(and my yes was a local online tourny that was run among friends via facebook) first prize was like....a ham sandwich or something if i recall.. lol)

I'm just gonna put no, but maybe next time separate or be more specific?


----------



## zippidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R4ID*
> 
> Do you, or have you ever played games competitive for prizes?
> Are you a member of a competitive team, or other e-sports organization? *
> this is two different questions my answer is YES for the first and NO for the second, what would you prefer me to fill in as my answer?
> (and my yes was a local online tourny that was run among friends via facebook) first prize was like....a ham sandwich or something if i recall.. lol)
> I'm just gonna put no, but maybe next time separate or be more specific?


Yeah I was confused also about this question. Technically anyone who has lanned before has played a game for prizes of some sort...

I put yes anywho.

Registered!


----------



## admin

It's not a factor for whether or not you get in. Just answer it honestly and as best you can.


----------



## zaijth

I hope i get in since i already took off work









Even though its a 24 hour lan im excited


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Registered!


----------



## gank

gimme a break and let me relax from my 70 hour work week by accepting my registration to your LAN monsier administrators!


----------



## shoota

Can't wait and hopefuly I get chosen to come to this!

would be playing CS:GO and LoL


----------



## SIL40

Registered a couple hours ago. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## GoSuDDE

going to be traveling from Mississauga If I get accepted along with my friend. By the way have you guys picked what games will be played on this event?


----------



## aLb.Strykr

did anyone get an email? i got one ...


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> did anyone get an email? i got one ...


Most of the older accounts got their confirmations pretty quickly. Jealous...


----------



## aLb.Strykr

lol woo yes!


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLb.Strykr*
> 
> lol woo yes!


Nope







hahah


----------



## Draven

Got my email lol


----------



## patr1ck

registered!
hopefully I can get a spot!

P.S I can bring my camera and take some stellar photos btw


----------



## Onions

so i made a mistake on my registration put the wrong email.... any chance i can get a pm about what to do

i just redid it with the correct info im sure someone will notice it... also my girlfriend and other friends signed up i hope they get in







especially cause my gfs on the amd video from last time lol


----------



## gdesmo

Registered waiting for Admin.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so i made a mistake on my registration put the wrong email.... any chance i can get a pm about what to do
> i just redid it with the correct info im sure someone will notice it... also my girlfriend and other friends signed up i hope they get in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially cause my gfs on the amd video from last time lol


lol i made one too. Th email i had in my account is long dead so i used a different one. Tried that one my account and it says already taken. Now i used a different email in my account.


----------



## zaijth

update on how many seats left?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaijth*
> 
> update on how many seats left?


Over half filled so far I believe


----------



## Apocalix

ah! I just noticed registration is up and I'm so late








But if I cant get in, maybe I can still visit and get a feel of the place... and maybe try at the public AMD event! =D

Hoping for a good time either way


----------



## Draven

Gonna bring my pj's and slippers just in case I get killed out of the LAN early then I can have a nappy lmao!!!


----------



## zaijth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Over half filled so far I believe


thanks !







Still waiting - LOL


----------



## Apocalix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Gonna bring my pj's and slippers just in case I get killed out of the LAN early then I can have a nappy lmao!!!


LOL no sleeping in car allowed! But there are a few hotels in the area... a bit of $'s probably but good for a few friends I suppose.
Imagine if this was just before Halloween - you could totally play off those PJ's as a costume


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalix*
> 
> LOL no sleeping in car allowed! But there are a few hotels in the area... a bit of $'s probably but good for a few friends I suppose.
> Imagine if this was just before Halloween - you could totally play off those PJ's as a costume


Hell no I'll sleep with my pc at the table lmao


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How long does it take to get email back? I have done mine since 6:30.


----------



## RussianJ

See you guys Saturday. Just waiting to see if the better half comes too.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How long does it take to get email back? I have done mine since 6:30.


Ditto on that one.


----------



## SizzlingC

I hope there's enough room for the newbies.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How long does it take to get email back? I have done mine since 6:30.


Check both emails. I got mine within a few hours, and considering what Admin said about older members, I'd have imagined you got yours quickly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Check both emails. I got mine within a few hours, and considering what Admin said about older members, I'd have imagined you got yours quickly.


Nothing so far. My friend got it. I hope i did not make a mistake or something.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nothing so far. My friend got it. I hope i did not make a mistake or something.


Yours will be sent next round. You signed up shortly after the last batch were sent out


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nothing so far. My friend got it. I hope i did not make a mistake or something.


Is your friend's account new? I filled out the registration at 5:30 and haven't heard anything. Wondering if they've gotten to new-ish people yet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Yours will be sent next round. You signed up shortly after the last batch were sent out


Though as much. What will happen if there is no space? Can confirmation be retracted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Is your friend's account new? I filled out the registration at 5:30 and haven't heard anything. Wondering if they've gotten to new-ish people yet.


He uses OCN just not us much as me. He joined Jan 2012 so not really new member list.


----------



## RussianJ

Anyone else planning on bringing a fully filled water rig with them? If so, how are you planning on transporting it?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Anyone else planning on bringing a fully filled water rig with them? If so, how are you planning on transporting it?


I will be, I put my sig rig in a suit case with wheels


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Anyone else planning on bringing a fully filled water rig with them? If so, how are you planning on transporting it?


I did last time and this time too. In the car with lots of beach towels. I had 3 PCs last time. All there fine.


----------



## Cyclops

Got my confirmation. Thank you Admin, thank you AMD.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Anyone else planning on bringing a fully filled water rig with them? If so, how are you planning on transporting it?


yes, and very carefully.... I'll likely remove the casters from my rig if there is time, but ram paper/shop towels in there, ensure the connections are tight and drive carefully







all should be fine


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> yes, and very carefully.... I'll likely remove the casters from my rig if there is time, but ram paper/shop towels in there, ensure the connections are tight and drive carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all should be fine


I'm gonna drive like we're filming for Tokyo Drift!! JK lol.


----------



## Zeplin

Still waiting for my inv.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Hahah I got your text after I registered. I've been checking all day at work


Awesome, I was just looking out for you hahaha


----------



## Zeplin

are there any more inv.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeplin*
> 
> are there any more inv.


Most likely, they are sending them out in batches though, so you may have to wait a while.


----------



## Zeplin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Most likely, they are sending them out in batches though, so you may have to wait a while.


ok thnx my bro is gong and he is like i got my invite and you still did not get yours


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I know. It's going to be another epic event. I've got a new mouse from the last one, new keyboard now, next on the list is a new GPU, this 6870 is really starting to show it's age.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to take the 6870 off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you seriously want it, then that's a possibility, I'll bring the stock cooler with me in case. One less thing for me to ship to myself across country.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Is the OCN one open to OCN visitors like me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can admin or thracks confirm?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## KyadCK

All packed up









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All packed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## InsideJob

Just waiting for my email


----------



## kapar07

i haven't followed the thread from the beginning, just wondering what are the games planned for the event? and i hope we get a couple of people to run some BF3 since this time there is gonna be proper connection.


----------



## zaijth

Come on







I wanna LAN so bad....... I wish i knew of this way long ago..


----------



## romanjaan

I am on this site almost 24/7 and I got 9 hours late for the registration, hope there is room left as my college is right in front of where the event is taking place so I can easily make it.

Now just waiting for confirmation from Admins.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> I am on this site almost 24/7 and I got 9 hours late for the registration, hope there is room left as my college is right in front of where the event is taking place so I can easily make it.
> 
> Now just waiting for confirmation from Admins.


It was just over half full a few hours ago you should be fine, i'm still trying to find a way there before i register. Gets so complicated when lugging a 50 pound pc is involved lol


----------



## Thracks

More registration slots remain. Don't be shy, and don't feel like you've missed your opportunity!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> More registration slots remain. Don't be shy, and don't feel like you've missed your opportunity!


Great news


----------



## gdesmo

Registered 12 hours ago, still waiting on confirmation, admin where are you ?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Registered 12 hours ago, still waiting on confirmation, admin where are you ?


Probably in bed


----------



## RussianJ

Both myself and the better half will see you later. Got her interested and on a laptop but LANing all the same.

Making many calls to customs and credit card companies today. The later part I recommend to any US member traveling.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Both myself and the better half will see you later. Got her interested and on a laptop but LANing all the same.
> Making many calls to customs and credit card companies today. The later part I recommend to any US member traveling.


Awesome! Good luck on the border crossing!


----------



## Zeplin

yes i got my inv.


----------



## testsubject99

Hey there, how many seats are remaining?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeplin*
> 
> yes i got my inv.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Thracks

*Provided there are no more duplicates in the signup, there are 36 invite spots remaining!*

TELL YOUR FRIENDS!


----------



## aLb.Strykr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> *Provided there are no more duplicates in the signup, there are 36 invite spots remaining!*
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS!


ssssshhhh







more chances of me to win a prize LOL







jk jk


----------



## SIXELA

I entered the wrong email account so I made the registration twice to correct myself... i'm driving from montreal today, hopefully i get the invitation


----------



## Draven

Hey Thracks did my buddy Mahnrag get a inv? he registered yesterday lol and so did gdesmo.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Hey Thracks did my buddy Mahnrag get a inv? he registered yesterday lol and so did gdesmo.


Me and my brother registered yesterday at 5:30 and haven't heard anything yet! Invites must still be going out.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Me and my brother registered yesterday at 5:30 and haven't heard anything yet! Invites must still be going out.


I registered just before that and I got mine so i dunno


----------



## wingg2

i registered last night around 6 and havent heard anything


----------



## patr1ck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> *Provided there are no more duplicates in the signup, there are 36 invite spots remaining!*
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS!


waiting for an email~!


----------



## Thracks

Invites are going out in batches. Don't panic if you haven't received yours yet!


----------



## testsubject99

If there's extra spots - may I register two non members?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Invites are going out in batches. Don't panic if you haven't received yours yet!


This is something everyone needs to read


----------



## JohnyR

A winner is me! Awesome


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

It's going to take me like two hours to get to the AMD event, but I don't even care







I've never been to one of these things before, so this should be interesting!

I wish I could register for the LAN event that OCN is hosting, but my PC isn't 100% complete yet, and I have no way of safely bringing it up to the event, even if it was completely finished. Maybe next time, or maybe when I get myself a beastly laptop, I'll then be able to actually play at these LAN events more often









Do you guys think I should bring my laptop? It's an Intel convertible tablet laptop, but it's the only computer I have that I could bring if I needed to bring a computer with me. Do you guys think bringing a laptop to the AMD public event will be necessary? Will they shut me down if I bring my Intel laptop do you think?


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Do you guys think bringing a laptop to the AMD public event will be necessary? Will they shut me down if I bring my Intel laptop do you think?


The AMD rep that's been posting here has an Intel processor with Radeon GPU's so I doubt they'd give it any thought.


----------



## Thracks

Bringing a PC to the public portion of the event isn't necessary, and even discouraged. No place to use it!


----------



## staticfactory

Has anything been said to the amount of real estate that each user will have? No point in bringing 3 23" monitors when you only have room for 1 19".


----------



## Thracks

Good point. You should probably plan to bring one monitor. Large 24" is fine, but space will be a little tight.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Invites are going out in batches. Don't panic if you haven't received yours yet!


Oh gosh.. I'm so panicky! I don't know if I should buy my train ticket yet

Current face :|


----------



## Rkkonrad

Yea my limiting factor as of my going is whether I can get my gear there ;/ My buddy with the car was supposed to go as well, but he has some midterm on that monday and decided against it...
Maybe as punishment I'll just take his gaming laptop and hop on a bus. Decisions decisions


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good point. You should probably plan to bring one monitor. Large 24" is fine, but space will be a little tight.


But my portrait Eyefinity... You even wrote an article highlighting it...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

36 spaces left but are any Oct members invited yet?


----------



## Draven

All packed and ready to LANNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> All packed and ready to LANNNNNN!!!!!!


Dusting my PC today to look clean.


----------



## Slaughter

I might have to format / reinstall everything tonight :S

I'm hoping I can get away with a simple repair though.


----------



## downybear

how long will our Ethernet cable have to be? if we have to bring one that is.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Really hoping I make the list...fingers crossed.


----------



## sonicfan1373

My friend has gotten the invite (I have not yet) are you guys still giving out invites? I hope I get in


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Really hoping I make the list...fingers crossed.


hope you make it too aaron









Also hoping schubie signed up... haven't heard back from him yet...


----------



## sLim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> *Provided there are no more duplicates in the signup, there are 36 invite spots remaining!*
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS!


I am scuuured I made a typo, have you opened it up to the 2-6 month members yet?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good point. You should probably plan to bring one monitor. Large 24" is fine, but space will be a little tight.


....... so how much space in feet will we have? There's many of us, myself included, who mentioned bringing eyefinity setups, and we were never told how much room we had . Will we able to have the computers on the table, or will we be packed shoulder to shoulder?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good point. You should probably plan to bring one monitor. Large 24" is fine, but space will be a little tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... so how much space in feet will we have? There's many of us, myself included, who mentioned bringing eyefinity setups, and we were never told how much room we had . Will we able to have the computers on the table, or will we be packed shoulder to shoulder?
Click to expand...

Well I'm bringing my 3 monitors in case. I'm packing up my rig now then doing some random errands, then heading down to stay in a hotel for one night. I really don't feel like driving 5 hours before the event.


----------



## sLim

I am Travelling today so hopefully I get the conformation email on route!

Hope to see everyone there!!

/cc @charliehorse55


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good point. You should probably plan to bring one monitor. Large 24" is fine, but space will be a little tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... so how much space in feet will we have? There's many of us, myself included, who mentioned bringing eyefinity setups, and we were never told how much room we had . Will we able to have the computers on the table, or will we be packed shoulder to shoulder?
Click to expand...

8 foot tables, 3 people per table give or take. Rigs may have to go on the floor, we'll just have to play it by ear when the time comes. No room for Eyefinity, though


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I'm bringing my 3 monitors in case. I'm packing up my rig now then doing some random errands, then heading down to stay in a hotel for one night. I really don't feel like driving 5 hours before the event.


Mine are all packed up and in the car, I'm on the way to the hotel now... but now I'm worried there wont even be room for the _boxes_, let alone my gear.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good point. You should probably plan to bring one monitor. Large 24" is fine, but space will be a little tight.


Good to know before I leave tonight with two monitors lol


----------



## romanjaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> 8 foot tables, 3 people per table give or take. Rigs may have to go on the floor, we'll just have to play it by ear when the time comes. No room for Eyefinity, though


What about just my sig rig and a 27" Monitor with keyboard, mouse. Not planning on bringing my other 2 monitors.


----------



## zaijth

dont make me scared... Im still waiting for a confirmation code









gah was waiting for this LAN as i went to AMD last :[


----------



## Thracks

27 spots left. Tell your friends.


----------



## InsideJob

Still no confirmation!! Hope it comes soon


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My Desktop takes about 3 Foot. Sad to hear we don't have space for PC on the desk to show it off.


----------



## Thracks

Just sent out a HUGE batch of confirmations.


----------



## patr1ck

Got my confirmation, gonna clean my dusty old beast tonight, probably gonna taxi up from Downtown if anyone wants to join me!


----------



## zaijth

Thracks, I LOVE YOU LOL


----------



## AMC

Do I need to bring a monitor? I will be bringing my desktop and would be nice if I could use a monitor there.

I could give a ride to the event from dufferin/st clair area.


----------



## Thracks

You must bring your monitor and PC with power cables. Network cable not needed.
Quote:


> Thracks, I LOVE YOU LOL


Oh hey, bromance. LOVE YOU TOO, MAN.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> You must bring your monitor and PC with power cables. Network cable not needed.
> Oh hey, bromance. LOVE YOU TOO, MAN.


Sounds good. Thanks,


----------



## InsideJob

Awe yee, time to pack up and wait for axi


----------



## JQuantum

have fun guys


----------



## Rb0t

so is this at capacity now?


----------



## Thracks

No, there are spots left.


----------



## GoSuDDE

YES I got my confirmation!. Btw anyone know what games will be played at this lan?


----------



## Rb0t

when should i expect my confirmation?


----------



## Rb0t

nvm got it lol thanks .


----------



## Cyclops

It's a shame you guys don't have enough room. I brought 3 watercooled rigs on last OCN LAN. I was hoping to bring two new ones this time around.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> It's a shame you guys don't have enough room. I brought 3 watercooled rigs on last OCN LAN. I was hoping to bring two new ones this time around.


Im sure something can be arranged.


----------



## staticfactory

Kind of last minute, but I'm looking to purchase a new gaming mouse and keyboard... nothing stupid fancy, but better than the stock HP keyboard and MS Intellimouse that I have been using for the past 5 years.









I was thinking about going the Logitech G400/500 route with a non-mechanical (waayyy too loud for me) keyboard. All wired. I really don't want to spend over $100 for the pair... especially considering that I don't game nearly as much as I used to. I'm cool with refurbs... and maybe even used gear, if it's not terribly soiled. I'm also not looking to play hi-ball/low-ball, I just want to shoot straight (haha, get it?).

Do any of you folks that are attending the event deal in such items? If so, shoot me a PM!


----------



## JohnyR

Just a question, what sort of ID is valid? My buddy left his drivers license at school back in Guelph, and only has his student card.. is that good enough O_O


----------



## Xhumeka

Yes, it would be great if a game tournament listing would be posted - is a CS:GO tournament happening? If so, I can guarantee you I can find 4 friends to bring if you still need spots filled


----------



## staticfactory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xhumeka*
> 
> Yes, it would be great if a game tournament listing would be posted - is a CS:GO tournament happening? If so, I can guarantee you I can find 4 friends to bring if you still need spots filled


As per admin's Post:
Quote:


> The games on tap are:
> 
> TF2: 6v6
> CS:GO: 5v5
> LoL: 5v5
> BF3 - WAN vs LAN
> DayZ - "Downtime" server
> We will also have single-player comps later that night (CS Gun Game etc).


----------



## Xhumeka

Thanks staticfactory! I saw in the first post a vote was going to be made, but I missed the above post in the 73 pages of this thread... thanks again!


----------



## Rb0t

as much as i appreciate that this event is free and i know amd doesnt really need our pennies, you shouldve charged a nominal cover just to filter out non serious attendants .


----------



## kadunk

cant wait

edit:

is this byoc? wouldn't amd have computers?

thx


----------



## mega_option101

Who is hitting the road tonight? And where are you all coming from lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am not sure why we are playing LoL when Dota 2 mentioned more times. I think we should have a Vote.

LoL is old Dota 2 is new.
CSS is old CS:GO is new.
See the drift.


----------



## staticfactory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadunk*
> 
> cant wait
> edit:
> is this byoc? wouldn't amd have computers?
> thx


The OCN event is BYOC and by invite only. If you didn't register and receive an invite via email, you will be turned away at the door.

AMD will be running a separate public/vendor event next door (same building) with a LAN where they will have 16 stations. Names will be drawn at random (from what I understand) to fill these seats, thus there is no guarantee you can just show up and play.

The OCN event is also 24 hours long -- I believe the AMD public event will be from 12pm-6pm.


----------



## kadunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staticfactory*
> 
> The OCN event is BYOC and by invite only. If you didn't register and receive an invite via email, you will be turned away at the door.
> AMD will be running a separate public/vendor event next door (same building) with a LAN where they will have 16 stations. Names will be drawn at random (from what I understand) to fill these seats, thus there is no guarantee you can just show up and play.
> The OCN event is also 24 hours long -- I believe the AMD public event will be from 12pm-6pm.


thx for the info any word on the offical games so i can dl them before, have been following posts but too confusing.

i still see still in the main post

What Games?
We will be choosing 3 of the following 5 games within the next week:
TF2
CS:GO
LoL
DOTA 2
SC2


----------



## staticfactory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadunk*
> 
> thx for the info any word on the offical games so i can dl them before, have been following posts but too confusing.
> i still see still in the main post
> What Games?
> We will be choosing 3 of the following 5 games within the next week:
> TF2
> CS:GO
> LoL
> DOTA 2
> SC2


See this post.


----------



## XT-107

any link for live streaming ?


----------



## AMC

We should have Dota 2 if thats possible


----------



## Thracks

18 spots left. Hurry hurry!


----------



## GoSuDDE

dota2 and sc2 would be awesome addition


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Who is hitting the road tonight? And where are you all coming from lol


Axipher and I will be heading down there tonight from up North Bay/Sudbury way


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Axipher and I will be heading down there tonight from up North Bay/Sudbury way


Nice where are you guys staying? Me and Johny24 are heading down tonight as well from Ottawa.


----------



## deinosaur

Dota 2 !!!


----------



## testsubject99

Sweet guys. Everyone I needed got in - we'll see you all there! Go to bed early tonight so you can stay up!!!


----------



## patr1ck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> any link for live streaming ?


Surely someone there will be streaming on twitch.tv or own3d


----------



## Bchilled

cs:go baby


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Nice where are you guys staying? Me and Johny24 are heading down tonight as well from Ottawa.


Not sure yet, axi is taking care of that


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patr1ck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> any link for live streaming ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely someone there will be streaming on twitch.tv or own3d
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaegar

Hey All,

I am AMD's graphics demo technology specialist, I thought I'd drop by to quickly answer some questions that some of you may have:

-Each registered LAN guest will be given a single seat with their own power bar and network cable

-The seating is a bit tight, you may be able to fit Eyefinity configurations if they are in portrait mode. It's probably best that you stay with a single monitor for this event. Images are below for your reference:





I've also attached a a couple of pictures of all the hardware we are currently unboxing and setting up for tomorrow, as well as some of the swag/prizes that have arrived







. Please excuse the not-so-great smartphone quality pictures.





Looking forward to tomorrow.

-Jason


----------



## hyu1337

hey if an admin is reading this I won't be able to make it because I have no ride, someone else can have my spot







anyways have fun everyone attending!


----------



## admin

Oh look what I found 

Some Overclock.net appliques, XKCD Internet Maps (which OCN is on!) and some hoodies  I guess I will bring these along with me tomorrow too for some freebies


----------



## mr. biggums

What time will we be allowed to enter? Will it be 10 at the dot?
May have found a way there but it's early lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Oh look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Overclock.net appliques, XKCD Internet Maps (which OCN is on!) and some hoodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will bring these along with me tomorrow too for some freebies


I WANT THAT XKCD MAP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaegar*
> 
> Hey All,
> I am AMD's graphics demo technology specialist, I thought I'd drop by to quickly answer some questions that some of you may have:
> -Each registered LAN guest will be given a single seat with their own power bar and network cable
> -The seating is a bit tight, you may be able to fit Eyefinity configurations if they are in portrait mode. It's probably best that you stay with a single monitor for this event. Images are below for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also attached a a couple of pictures of all the hardware we are currently unboxing and setting up for tomorrow, as well as some of the swag/prizes that have arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please excuse the not-so-great smartphone quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow.
> -Jason


Wow, that's extremely tight... I'm not event sure where I can see my SR-2 Rig going.... how deep are those tables? my case is 2 feet deep...1.5 ft wide, and 2 feet tall, with an added inch or two from the casters....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I WANT THAT XKCD MAP!


Not if I have my way lol


----------



## Alatar

At what time can we expect a livestream?


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

I see the chairs don't have back padding... looks like it's a good idea to bring pillows for your back if you're staying 24 hrs.


----------



## downybear

will individual players be allowed to stream? if so ill probably be streaming

http://www.twitch.tv/stan_css


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> What time will we be allowed to enter? Will it be 10 at the dot?
> May have found a way there but it's early lol


Good you found a ride !


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Oh look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Overclock.net appliques, XKCD Internet Maps (which OCN is on!) and some hoodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will bring these along with me tomorrow too for some freebies


Ooou yay









Axi should be here soon, see you all tomorrow


----------



## HobieCat

Just arrived in TO. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Applejack

I don't want to brag or anything... But I'll see you guys there tomorrow!!! Yay


----------



## cyzer

Anyone know what time the tournaments start at? (Specifically the TF2 one)


----------



## eco100

Can any admin confirm which games will be played? Hopefully SC2 or Dota2?


----------



## RussianJ

Leaving Detroit around 3AM. Should be there by or before 10AM.

Can we bring our waterchillers/ Single-Stages? Nothing like 5.5GHz and up.


----------



## Draven

Well I just love being at work before a LAN the next day........it's dragging on and on and on FFS!!! just end already


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Leaving Detroit around 3AM. Should be there by or before 10AM.


Last weekend I left at 5AM my time and arrived at the venue in Farmington Hills at 10 o'clock on the dot.







You might be a tad early but as Hobiecat knows all too well, the border can be troublesome.







LoL


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Well I just love being at work before a LAN the next day........it's dragging on and on and on FFS!!! just end already


At least you're not at work until Midnight dreading the fact that when you get home you need to install windows, and all the other lovely software your PC needs.... lol


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> At least you're not at work until Midnight dreading the fact that when you get home you need to install windows, and all the other lovely software your PC needs.... lol


You should make some Norton Ghost image or something so you don't gotta keep doing that


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> You should make some Norton Ghost image or something so you don't gotta keep doing that


meh it's like a meditation ritual....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Anyone playing UT99 you WILL need my server modkit, the server will go live at 10am sharp, IP obtainable from me in PM, or KyadCK in the event.


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Guessing I wont be getting my invitation....sad face.


----------



## InsideJob

Axi and I are on the road now. So stoked!


----------



## kkthnxbye

Do we have to be there @ the venue at 10? The reason I'm asking is because I have a prior commitment I must attend to.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGa-Hitman*
> 
> Guessing I wont be getting my invitation....sad face.


I don't see why you wouldn't  We have not turned anyone away!


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Oh look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Overclock.net appliques, XKCD Internet Maps (which OCN is on!) and some hoodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will bring these along with me tomorrow too for some freebies


Wow, I could really use another hoodie, they are great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> What time will we be allowed to enter? Will it be 10 at the dot?
> May have found a way there but it's early lol


Biggums! Didn't know you needed a ride, I can drag you down with me if you want. If you have made other arrangements, no problem, I'll be hauling a bunch of gear down with me....


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Oh look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Overclock.net appliques, XKCD Internet Maps (which OCN is on!) and some hoodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will bring these along with me tomorrow too for some freebies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I could really use another hoodie, they are great!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> What time will we be allowed to enter? Will it be 10 at the dot?
> May have found a way there but it's early lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biggums! Didn't know you needed a ride, I can drag you down with me if you want. If you have made other arrangements, no problem, I'll be hauling a bunch of gear down with me....
Click to expand...

I haven't found any arrangements yet my only way I had would land me at the door at 6am lol, if your offer still stands ill take it and you can pm me so we can talk reimbursement. Also are you planning to stay the full 24 hours?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Oh look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Overclock.net appliques, XKCD Internet Maps (which OCN is on!) and some hoodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will bring these along with me tomorrow too for some freebies


Could use an OCN hoodie!









Looks like it is going to be one hell of an event! I can't wait! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## gdesmo

Thanks for the reply "admin" .


----------



## mUnchnation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I don't see why you wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have not turned anyone away!


Glad to see no one has beened turned down yet, im still waiting for a confirmation. I guess i just have to be a little more patient.


----------



## calvinL

Registered around 4 hours ago (yes I know its very late) but I hope I can get an invite soon. I'm still a little bit worried since its almost getting late into the night and I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## grillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calvinL*
> 
> Registered around 4 hours ago (yes I know its very late) but I hope I can get an invite soon. I'm still a little bit worried since its almost getting late into the night and I haven't heard anything yet.


I registered around then and got my invite...
maybe check your spam/junk?


----------



## 8LimbSanderson

I just realized I added an extra l in my email address :|. Should I re apply for a invitation or is it too late!?!


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Just sent out a HUGE batch of confirmations.


I didn't get a confirmation. Could you please resend? I signed up to registration right after the link was posted.


----------



## mega_option101

Myself and Johny24 are on the road now, left about an hour ago


----------



## mr. biggums

The wait for the confirmation so close to the event is mind rattling lol


----------



## KyadCK

At the Hotel now, drove the whole way from Chicago. Cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## kapar07

See ya guys tomorrow.


----------



## Applejack

Just curious but is anyone going to pass by Scarborough Town Center tomorrow? My bus arrives there at 9:20AM tomorrow and I could use a ride

Or else I have to take 3 separate buses to get there. Which I don't mind but would be nice if I could hitch a ride off someone xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaegar*
> 
> Hey All,
> I am AMD's graphics demo technology specialist, I thought I'd drop by to quickly answer some questions that some of you may have:
> -Each registered LAN guest will be given a single seat with their own power bar and network cable
> -The seating is a bit tight, you may be able to fit Eyefinity configurations if they are in portrait mode. It's probably best that you stay with a single monitor for this event. Images are below for your reference:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also attached a a couple of pictures of all the hardware we are currently unboxing and setting up for tomorrow, as well as some of the swag/prizes that have arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please excuse the not-so-great smartphone quality pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow.
> -Jason


That looks awesome! I'm so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Suprised I didnt get my invite yet. I signed up yesterday at around 10pm...Seeing people sign up after me and getting there invites is quite demoralizing.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grillz*
> 
> I registered around then and got my invite...
> maybe check your spam/junk?


Bingo ! This is the right answer and was my problem until I figured it out about an hour and a half ago. Thanks admin for telling me I had been confirmed a day ago.


----------



## jellis142

Always too far away







Have fun guys.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> I didn't get a confirmation. Could you please resend? I signed up to registration right after the link was posted.


Oh, i just realized i gave in the wrong e-mail... could i pm someone to change it or should i re-register?


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Well I found out my problem....I had initially sent in my registration with my old email forgot that it was my old one then re registered with my new one. But after trying to get my email back somehow I guessed the password and there my invite was. Dont ask me how I guessed it lol. Anyway see you guys there.


----------



## calvinL

It's not in my spam, and still haven't seen anything. Wish there was at least a notice telling us if all the spots are already gone.


----------



## Onions

quick question about parking? is there any?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> quick question about parking? is there any?


Looked like about 150 spots so no problem.


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Hey guys just want to know if I can bring a tag along guest. Wont be lanning or anything just wants to watch? is that allowed?


----------



## Thracks

*REIGSTRATION IS NOW CLOSED.*

+1s are not welcome due to space constraints.

ALL registrants should have now received confirmation.

*If you haven't yet received it, please bring a print out of THIS POST to the event. Please be prepared to provide your OCN user name and a photo ID. We can cross-reference against the registrant list and get you in the door. IF you encounter any issues, ASK FOR ME: ROBERT HALLOCK.*


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> *REIGSTRATION IS NOW CLOSED.*
> +1s are not welcome due to space constraints.
> ALL registrants should have now received confirmation.
> *If you haven't yet received it, please bring a print out of THIS POST to the event. Please be prepared to provide your OCN user name and a photo ID. We can cross-reference against the registrant list and get you in the door. IF you encounter any issues, ASK FOR ME: ROBERT HALLOCK.*


interesting that was post 800 on page 80 lol


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> interesting that was post 800 on page 80 lol


What other page would it be on !







See you at 8:30


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Thanks Thracks, I will print that out tomorrow. Also will the BYOC area be open to the public/spectators at the event? I might be concerned and hope there is extra security if this is the case.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Thanks Thracks, I will print that out tomorrow. Also will the BYOC area be open to the public/spectators at the event? I might be concerned and hope there is extra security if this is the case.


It was mentioned earlier, the ocn lan is private, they are having a public thing in the room beside us though.


----------



## romanjaan

Can we play COD games on the Lan vs Wan like our teams vs other people on the internet. That would be really cool.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> Can we play COD games on the Lan vs Wan like our teams vs other people on the internet. That would be really cool.


Yes, it would be. I'd like to see it happen.


----------



## dknoir

nooo, i just signed up few minutes ago before they closed registration


----------



## mr. biggums

hmm can't sleep this is either going to be a good thing, or i'm going to be delusional by sunday morning.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Well sadly, the SR-2 rig won't be coming.... :'( It was running fine while installing windows, got windows all installed patched up and such, and then I was downloading my steam library and left it for a few hours while I power napped, came back and it was off, but the TV was still on... tried turning it on again, heard some crackling, something glowed bright orange, and there was some smoke... either a slow drip/leak, or something was shorted by one of the copper heat sinks or something, I'm hoping it's alright, but I don't have the time to inspect it before the LAN... so my old Q6600 rig will be coming again instead... hopefully for the one in the new years I'll finally be able to bring my SR-2.... I just wish I had my place in order so I could have the space to work on it... :'( I hope the network connection is decent there, as I won't be updating my old rig's games/etc. it'll be bit outdated...


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Well sadly, the SR-2 rig won't be coming.... :'( It was running fine while installing windows, got windows all installed patched up and such, and then I was downloading my steam library and left it for a few hours while I power napped, came back and it was off, but the TV was still on... tried turning it on again, heard some crackling, something glowed bright orange, and there was some smoke... either a slow drip/leak, or something was shorted by one of the copper heat sinks or something, I'm hoping it's alright, but I don't have the time to inspect it before the LAN... so my old Q6600 rig will be coming again instead... hopefully for the one in the new years I'll finally be able to bring my SR-2.... I just wish I had my place in order so I could have the space to work on it... :'( I hope the network connection is decent there, as I won't be updating my old rig's games/etc. it'll be bit outdated...


Oh







. You know what, I can bring my SR-2 rig. It doesn't have a GPU in it, but it does have a 64 GB Crucial m4 with Windows 7 Ultimate on it. You can bring your your harddrive and GPU and have fun with it.


----------



## RussianJ

Leaving Detroit. See you soon.

Praying my loop stays in tact.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

UT99 server up early for testing, PM for IP or ask KyadCK or Draven at the event!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Well sadly, the SR-2 rig won't be coming.... :'( It was running fine while installing windows, got windows all installed patched up and such, and then I was downloading my steam library and left it for a few hours while I power napped, came back and it was off, but the TV was still on... tried turning it on again, heard some crackling, something glowed bright orange, and there was some smoke... either a slow drip/leak, or something was shorted by one of the copper heat sinks or something, I'm hoping it's alright, but I don't have the time to inspect it before the LAN... so my old Q6600 rig will be coming again instead... hopefully for the one in the new years I'll finally be able to bring my SR-2.... I just wish I had my place in order so I could have the space to work on it... :'( I hope the network connection is decent there, as I won't be updating my old rig's games/etc. it'll be bit outdated...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You know what, I can bring my SR-2 rig. It doesn't have a GPU in it, but it does have a 64 GB Crucial m4 with Windows 7 Ultimate on it. You can bring your your harddrive and GPU and have fun with it.
Click to expand...

Aw I just read this now and I'm already on my way... not too sure I can take you up on the offer. Thanks so much for the offer though









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note on Jellybean using tapatalk 2


----------



## InsideJob

Posting from in AMD







This is gunna be awesome!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Posting from in AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gunna be awesome!


Likewise


----------



## charliehorse55

Just got setup. Everything looks good so far...


----------



## General121

Can anyone explain the BF3 WAN VS LAN? Does this mean those of us in outside locations can play? Just noticed its not on the games list now.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Can anyone explain the BF3 WAN VS LAN? Does this mean those of us in outside locations can play? Just noticed its not on the games list now.


I think they might do it unofficially. Anyways, stream it naoo! lol


----------



## Xhumeka

Venue is FANTASTIC, awesome job with setup!

CS:GO Warm-up Dedicated Server Online: 192.168.0.155:27015


----------



## Apocalix

OC3








Great venue and wicked rigs!

Now where's that UT99 server...


----------



## axipher

Great set up here, loving seeing all these rigs and people.


----------



## KyadCK

All set up at the event. Will be joining TS3 soon.

Nice and cold here, CPU idleing at 24C, GPUs at 36C and 35C.


----------



## Onions

man all set up loving it







anyone feel free to stop by i got the catleap monitor sitting beside the girl in pink and white


----------



## charliehorse55

We need more TF2 players! We only have 14 people signed up right now!


----------



## admin

Streaming live now!

http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## Apocalix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> man all set up loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone feel free to stop by i got the catleap monitor sitting beside the girl in pink and white


LOL that's probably the best way to find someone here


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> man all set up loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone feel free to stop by i got the catleap monitor sitting beside the girl in pink and white


Heh, I'm the one on the corner closest to the door, 932 with the side panel off.


----------



## charliehorse55

I'm near the server booth with the 800D. Livestream feed B is on top of my case!


----------



## CramComplex

OMG! Loving the stream! Damn I wish I could have gone!! >__< I'm stuck at work...dammnit.


----------



## RussianJ

Inside as well. 932 on the end of the middle row sitting next to the only other girl.


----------



## xNovax

Is there anyway to get in if you are here but did not register?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Is there anyway to get in if you are here but did not register?


For the open AMD side, yes, for OCN side? no, sorry.

Edit: On stream I see some familiar things, including on cam 2 my exact case is right up front showing her back! lol


----------



## xNovax

The 18+ thing I dont think is being fallowed I just saw a someone who looked like they were 12 go in


----------



## xNovax

Is there anyway to get in later if abunch of people don't show up?


----------



## shibbiness

I'm here, looks like good fun.


----------



## xNovax

Well this sucks I'm here with my computer and everything.


----------



## Xhumeka

teaser vid!


----------



## testsubject99

Any BF3 players here? Premium player here - PM me for my user name.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

i wasn't enthusiastic enough to win a 7870 from NCIX...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Cool


----------



## xNovax

Since I could not get into the event because I am not 18 I went home and played games.


----------



## KyadCK

Some early pics









My rig and most of the event hall:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Some cool rigs:


Spoiler: Riiiiiiigs


----------



## Darius Silver

Looks like fun! Hope you all have a blast!


----------



## axipher

Having an amazing time.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Having an amazing time.


I would too if I was 18.


----------



## Revained Mortal

I wish I could have gone, but school and being over 2,000 miles away doesn't help either. I guess there is always next year. This LAN needs more live stream though: http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv


----------



## shibbiness

Heres some pics I took before I left:


----------



## gamer11200

Stopped by at AMD today to check out the public event, it was pretty good! Lots of free swag being given out and lots of prizes were to be won. Left with an ATi Ruby figurine, Sapphire waterbottle, a precision screwdriver set and a few other little goodies. Great fun. If the LAN happens next year, expect to see me there with one of my rigs


----------



## admin

Having a lot of fun guys! Hope you are too!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Having a lot of fun guys! Hope you are too!


Indeed I am


----------



## InsideJob

Of course


----------



## gdesmo

Heres a bunch of pictures from the Lan, more to come.


----------



## ZackBennett

Any info regarding the BF3 LAN vs WAN server? If it's still a thing.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> Any info regarding the BF3 LAN vs WAN server? If it's still a thing.


Anyone still interested? It looks like we have a dozen people or so who would play.


----------



## ZackBennett

I'm at home now but i'll hop on for sure.


----------



## ZackBennett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Anyone still interested? It looks like we have a dozen people or so who would play.


If you guys do end up playing, feel free to link me the server info.


----------



## Thracks

1. Thank you to everyone from OCN who came out to support this event today, either as a registered member or as an attendee on the public side. This LAN is sort of my "baby," and I've been slaving away on it for months. It feels incredible to finally see it happen, to be a thing that people can do and experience. Thank you for being so respectful of the venue!

2. To those of you who are <18 y/o, please know that I'm sorry. I remember what it's like to be a PC enthusiast at 16 and 17, and not being able to attend events like this because I was still a minor. It sucks, I know it sucks, and I know this post won't make it better. But I *promise* that the next event AMD throws its weight behind will include you. I fought hard to get that, and I won't lose a second time.

3. Normally a list should have three items, but I don't have it. So I put this here to satisfy my need to have three items.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Anyone still interested? It looks like we have a dozen people or so who would play.


I'm down


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Anyone still interested? It looks like we have a dozen people or so who would play.


I could too, DayZ seems like a good idea too though


----------



## xNovax

Hopefully by the time the next event rolls around I will have my system watercooled.


----------



## admin

A HUGE thanks to AMD for hosting this amazing event. It's been such an amazing experience to game within the halls of AMD. Our community truly appreciate the opportunity!


----------



## InsideJob

^ Totally agree with this









THANKS AMD!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> A HUGE thanks to AMD for hosting this amazing event. It's been such an amazing experience to game within the halls of AMD. Our community truly appreciate the opportunity!


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## gdesmo

Here`s a bunch more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> A HUGE thanks to AMD for hosting this amazing event. It's been such an amazing experience to game within the halls of AMD. Our community truly appreciate the opportunity!


Absolutely







This LAN is awesome!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Here`s a bunch more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't forget the benchers!


----------



## RussianJ

AMD went huge with this LAN. The setup was great and the staff better still.

Best LAN yet.


----------



## Draven

From the Official Canadian OCN Club thank you very much AMD, I had an awesome time, the food was great, some fantastic freebies and give aways, and it was awesome to see all my OCN friends


----------



## antman92

i wanted to take the time to properly thank AMD for having us at there facility and letting us game, and OCN staff for putting up with the 'pro' csgo players who just wanted to get everything done as fast as possible.

you get ran a fantastic lan, minus a few delays but what lan doesnt have those.

I hope to see all you guys at the next OCN lan, and I am hoping to help get your LAN's out there so all you guys can see some real professionals come and play.

Thanks again to everyone,

Sincerely,

Shawn Antman


----------



## wingg2

Phenomenal work by all the admins and AMD in setting up this LAN. Thank you to AMD for providing the fantastic space and atmosphere. Cant wait for the next LAN, had a great time.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Playing the airport game on my way home from the event... Leaving with all kinds of great stuff! Thanks to all involved


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Some early pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cool rigs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Riiiiiiigs


Got a good shot of my milk shake but you murdered my SR-2







.

PS: I want to thank Nick and AMD for all their efforts and awsometacular giveaways, plus the free food.


----------



## InsideJob

Home now, and deeply gracious to all involved in setting up the event. Robert (Thracks) specifically. Was awesome meeting a bunch of the OCN guys and hanging around the AMD headquarters all night. The free stuff is pretty cool as well









Hope to see you all again at the next one, and hope everyone who had a far way to get home makes it there safe!


----------



## Xhumeka

A BIG thanks to Admin, Thracks, AMD, and everyone else that made this event possible.

From the commentated live streaming of the games, to the amazing venue, food and prizes - it really was the BEST LAN Toronto has seen in ages!!!!

gg's to all, can't wait till next one!

cmL <3 Xhumeka


----------



## Rasparthe

Incredible event, big thanks out to Admin and Thracks (who we found out so much personal information about, including his shoe and watch fetishes). Amazing venue and the sponsors gave away an incredible amount of gear, it was truly incredible the amount of stuff that went out the door.

Great to see everyone and can't wait until the next one! Special thanks to Lucky-Goldstar (and AMD) for the FX 4170!


----------



## Thracks

Well, it's not so much a fetish as it is a deep person-- I'll just quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Well, it's not so much a fetish as it is a deep person-- I'll just quit while I'm ahead.


Just wanted to thank the guys at OCn, and of course the staff at AMD for hosting us! Thracks, your child ended up a huge success; congrats and thanks for the (delicious) food and prizes!

Also if Devon is on here, wanted to thank him for the graphics card and watercooling. Thanks dude!









Awesome event, cant wait for the next one


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Well, it's not so much a fetish as it is a deep person-- I'll just quit while I'm ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank the guys at OCn, and of course the staff at AMD for hosting us! Thracks, your child ended up a huge success; congrats and thanks for the (delicious) food and prizes!
> 
> Also if Devon is on here, wanted to thank him for the graphics card and watercooling. Thanks dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome event, cant wait for the next one
Click to expand...

I'd also like to take a moment to thank both Rob and Devon for helping put on a great event. Also a huge shout-out to Richard for hosting the LAN portion and his great live-casting of the last TF2 match.


----------



## gank

Thanks again AMD Staff and Organizers, was kinda crazy at times, but all in all, was good. Hope to see you guys hosting again soon.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'd also like to take a moment to thank both Rob and Devon for helping put on a great event. *Also a huge shout-out to Richard for hosting the LAN portion and his great live-casting of the last TF2 match.*


Can I find a recorded copy of this?


----------



## el gappo

http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv A lot of the footage is recorded on the twitch.tv channel.

All the Longer recordings from start to finish.





Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV





Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV

I believe the commentary you're looking for starts at 1:14:00 in the video below?




Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV





Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV


----------



## H3||scr3am

Just woke up after crashing for a few hours after coming home from the event. HUGE thanks to AMD (Thracks), Overclock.net (Admin), and all the other Sponsors in no particular order:

XFX
Sapphire
Gigabyte
Cooler Master
Silverstone
ASUS
Diamond Multimedia
MSi
Newegg.ca
NCIX
PowerColor

The LAN was great, a beautiful spacious venue, with plenty of room for our gear, and great Wiring and Internet setups







. The giveaways were awesome, with lots of awesome prizes to be won, and lots of winners!! The TF2 Matches were awesome, sadly League of Legends was under represented, and only had a few pickup games, but I met a bunch of great new players that I plan to spend some time in the future playing alongside









I want to throw a HUGE thank you out to AMD, who made me a convert! Traded in my artifacting 9800GT, and was swapped up to a far more powerful and beautiful AMD Radeon HD 6990, this card is a beast!!! I can't thank them enough for showing me the RED side







Many other's were made to convert overnight as well, it was awesome!

I won the map of the internet that I wanted, only to find it's actually two maps of the internet, meaning I get the original, and the newer updated version of it







I'm going to frame them, and put them in my study









Again a HUGE thanks to Admin,Overclock.net, Thracks, AMD, and all the other sponsors for making this event possible, it was a blast!


----------



## gdesmo

My last set of pics.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Many thanks to Robert, Richard, and of course Devon, they all helped to make this Lan a great success. AMD has certainly proved themselves to be an amazing host and organizer as well as being generous to a fault. the prizes were great and Devon swapped out my soon to be burned 550ti for a sweet 7870. When Devon made that offer I jumped in the car, went home and yanked the old card out of there so quick that the computer did not know what hit it. 7870 is installed and works like a dream. The venue was second to none and the atrium area in the centre was spectacular, banner spanned 4 stories high and about 16-18 feet wide, nice little simulator below it. Many THANX to all that helped out and to our leader in-chief "admin" who was running around as usual and didn`t get to play on his rig.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/overclocktv A lot of the footage is recorded on the twitch.tv channel.
> All the Longer recordings from start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV
> I believe the commentary you're looking for starts at 1:14:00 in the video below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch live video from Overclock.net Live Streaming Events on TwitchTV


Thank you my friend









It was good to watch it! Thank you once again to AMD, Overclock.net, and all the sponsors for making this event superb! Had a really amazing time and it was nice to meet and greet some of the members of this wonderful community!


----------



## boot318

Wish I was there







..... Thanks for all the videos, pics, stories and etc!


----------



## AMC

Thank you AMD and everyone involved for making this an amazing event. Lots of great prizes, great people, great food, great giveaways and the list goes on. Traded up my GTX 480 for a 7970. Great card, thanks AMD!!!!


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I want to throw a HUGE thank you out to AMD, who made me a convert! Traded in my artifacting 9800GT, and was swapped up to a far more powerful and beautiful AMD Radeon HD 6990, this card is a beast!!!


Lucky you! I traded my 550ti for a 6870 :O

Not complaining though, awesome trade still


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Lucky you! I traded my 550ti for a 6870 :O
> Not complaining though, awesome trade still


How did you guys get to trade?


----------



## Applejack

Hey guys. Just woke up from the LAN.

Needless to say it was AWESOME.

I met some very awesome people there, learned some cool stuff from AMD employees and played with some cool peeps too. Special mention to Hellscream, spanish, slaughter, AMC, and Ax. And thanks to all the companies that donated loot especially AMD!!!

My favourite part was the destruction of very powerful nVidia cards at the end of the LAN. When are those pictures gonna get here?? lol

Also I will know forever only buy AMD video cards because I know they are made in Canada from amazing people and an amazing company


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Lucky you! I traded my 550ti for a 6870 :O
> Not complaining though, awesome trade still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you guys get to trade?
Click to expand...

One of the AMD guys was offering "trade-in upgrade", mostly with Nvidia cards. AMD really knows how to put on a show. I was pretty surprised by the new LC Tech Demo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Hey guys. Just woke up from the LAN.
> 
> Needless to say it was AWESOME.
> 
> I met some very awesome people there and played with some cool peeps too. Special mention to Hellscream, spanish, slaughter, AMC, and Ax. And thanks to all the companies that donated loot especially AMD!!!
> 
> My favourite part was the destruction of very powerful nVidia cards at the end of the LAN *****. When are those pictures gonna get here?


It was great being on a team with you man, 2nd place


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnyR*
> 
> Lucky you! I traded my 550ti for a 6870 :O
> Not complaining though, awesome trade still


traded my 550ti superclock for a R7850 Twin Frozr roflmao


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Hey guys. Just woke up from the LAN.
> Needless to say it was AWESOME.
> I met some very awesome people there, learned some cool stuff from AMD employees and played with some cool peeps too. Special mention to Hellscream, spanish, slaughter, AMC, and Ax. And thanks to all the companies that donated loot especially AMD!!!
> My favourite part was the destruction of very powerful nVidia cards at the end of the LAN. When are those pictures gonna get here?? lol
> Also I will know forever only buy AMD video cards because I know they are made in Canada from amazing people and an amazing company


clearly you weren't paying attention in the trivia section, the chips are manufactured overseas by Global foundries, located in Dresden, Germany









Had a great time playing with you applejack, hope you stick around in our forum community


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I can't believe this trade stuff, that's amazing!


----------



## antman92

its easy marketing... thats all it is...

AMD bought out ATI, ATI hates nvidia... they take the nvidia cards people have and give them their products so when someone asks what card you have, you say "oh i got that card" that is an ATI.

its very smart on there part


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> traded my 550ti superclock for a R7850 Twin Frozr roflmao


LOL WHAT. gawd damn it.


----------



## gdesmo

550ti was traded in for a 7870, thank you so much AMD and Devon.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> 550ti was traded in for a 7870, thank you so much AMD and Devon.


Nice man, InsideJob was telling me how you went home just to get your old card. I'm glad they were able to hook you up


----------



## ZealotKi11er

GTX470 for HD 7970.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX470 for HD 7970.


NO WAY!

Darn I wish I was there SO BAD!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX470 for HD 7970.


I'm super happy with my 7950 I got.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I wonder what they'd have done with a 2win...


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX470 for HD 7970.


wow...jackpot.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX470 for HD 7970.


WHAT?!?!?!

If only I was 18...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> GTX470 for HD 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> If only I was 18...
Click to expand...

I sold my 6870 to Kyad and got the 7950 because I provided a Minecraft server for Devon to mess around on. We originally planned on taking a few hours with a few guys and try to reach the end, never happened though. I still have yet to legitimately reach the nether ot the end in Minecraft...


----------



## RussianJ

Watched the 480 get killed by a baseball bat. Good stuff.

Now have crossfire 7970s, thank you AMD, for even more overkill. And the new card is clocking nearly 1300 core already without many tweaks. Amazing stuff.

Building the better half a rig finaly with one of the APUs and thinking of upgrading the home server with my APU. Came out with nearly a new rig in prizes.

They wanted a limited edition card I had, just to kill it but ran out of cards to trade. Offered another 7970 for a old GTX 2xx card. Heros amoung men I say.

Got stopped by customs as I predicted. Hour and a half in their "processing room" while they searched the car. Thankful for encryption, locks and the deadmans switch







I guess crossing back with a pre-cleared PC is a problem.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nice man, InsideJob was telling me how you went home just to get your old card. I'm glad they were able to hook you up


Thanx my friend, sorry I missed you leaving, I hope the temp move goes well and the job is interesting. Made a deal for a 4170 as well so I can upgrade the 4100 in one of my cases, looking at a TJO8 for the 3870K. Keep in touch and best wishes.


----------



## antman92

if you guys ever wanted to watch some csgo action. im starting up a toronto lan team and have a stream at http://www.twitch.tv/antman92

if you want to follow so you get notified everytime i play that would be great


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nice man, InsideJob was telling me how you went home just to get your old card. I'm glad they were able to hook you up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx my friend, sorry I missed you leaving, I hope the temp move goes well and the job is interesting. Made a deal for a 4170 as well so I can upgrade the 4100 in one of my cases, looking at a TJO8 for the 3870K. Keep in touch and best wishes.
Click to expand...

Sounds awesome, looking forward to the build logs









And you always know where to find me, don't be a stranger to the folding section lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Watched the 480 get killed by a baseball bat. Good stuff.
> Now have crossfire 7970s, thank you AMD, for even more overkill. And the new card is clocking nearly 1300 core already without many tweaks. Amazing stuff.
> Building the better half a rig finaly with one of the APUs and thinking of upgrading the home server with my APU. Came out with nearly a new rig in prizes.
> They wanted a limited edition card I had, just to kill it but ran out of cards to trade. Offered another 7970 for a old GTX 2xx card. Heros amoung men I say.
> Got stopped by customs as I predicted. Hour and a half in their "processing room" while they searched the car. Thankful for encryption, locks and the deadmans switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess crossing back with a pre-cleared PC is a problem.


What MB are you thinking of getting for the APU? Also i just checked my HD 7970 its had stock voltage 1.112v so it should at least clock better then what i have now.


----------



## InsideJob

I went 560 ti to 7970







Devon is quite the fellow.
Such a great event in all aspects. Will never forget that experience


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I went 560 ti to 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devon is quite the fellow.
> Such a great event in all aspects. Will never forget that experience


Did you ever get MW2 working?


----------



## InsideJob

After I got home it never gave me any problems.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

ohh no, i missed the destruction of the GTX 480! had to leave early last night cuz im busy with assignments now. would've liked to see that loud hot annoying card smashed to bits...

this event had some amazing organization and security!! looking forward to the next one soon!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

What the hell are you guys on about?


----------



## AMC

I need to see pics lol. That was my 480.......


----------



## Draven

I won some pretty cool stuff and got some great swag from the event











This case was the last raffle prize of the event, I can't wait to use it for my new LAN rig, now I won't need to take apart and lug around my sig rig to LAN events, as some saw it takes 3 suit cases for me to bring it there











This came with the case above.



Won the Corsair Vengeance 2000, this is awesome by the way, I got to try them out before the the end of the event, they sound grate!!!



The guys from AMD gave us all T-shirts, front shot.



back shot.



Rob aka Thracks gave me this ROG shirt, thank you Sir











Back shot



Thanks AXI for the back pack, AMD guys were doing trivia questions for these, AXI gave one because he got 2 of them lol.



AMD guys were giving out these laptop cases.....don't tell them i put my Intel laptop in there lol.



In the public section they were giving out the ATI Agent Ruby figurines, I got 2 of them, one for the wife and one for my daughter, Cyclops gave me the second one thank you Sir.







Just thought I'd show off the stuff I got had a great time, Thank you AMD, Thraks, Devon, OCN, Admin, gdesmo, and thanks to all the guys who came out play in the LAN.


----------



## johny24

WOW! What an amazing event that was! Insane amounts of fun were had by all. There were so many cool demos, good food, great people, Lara Croft's bottom, excellent security, not to forget the delicious prizes and freebies! People from the TF2 tourney were just happy to be playing. Axi was more happy to molest me more than anything. The public side was crazy busy all ~6 hours in a good way with all the sponsors doing a great job at representing their companies. That racing eyefinity setup worth ~$20,000 was incredible, I couldn't get enough of the demolition derbies at 2-4am!

*Thanks to:*

*Thracks* for all your planning and work during the ExtravaLANza, you're a great guy and I'm glad to have met you
*Admin* for working your magic and being all around awesome! It was a delight to see your cheery face again
*Rick* for putting up with me and my ignorance of how steam works, managing all the lan matches, being a genius, trouble shooting, just being a help in any situation.
The numerous other AMD staff who coordinated in the event, especially Smashy, the guy in the grey shirt trading AMD cards for green ones so he can smash them and stop quizzing us on advanced math
The sponsors for filling everybody's bags with great prizes and swag!
The OCNers for making the event one too remember!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What the hell are you guys on about?


AMD Rep "Devon" was offering to upgrade Nvidia cards to a much higher spec AMD. I missed it but apparently he derives the greatest pleasure in destroying the competitions cards, I guess he used a baseball bat on them. Would have liked to see it but I still would have cringed at the sight of working gpu`s being destroyed like that. Sorry you couldn`t make it.


----------



## staticfactory

Now that my sleep schedule is thoroughly pooched, I'd like to take the opportunity to thank AMD, the various vendors (Newegg, Sapphire, NCIX, and the rest), and the OCN crew for putting on an incredible event. Bags 'o swag, free food, prizes out the wazoo... amazing LAN action... what more could you ask for? Oh, a 550Ti to HD7950 swap? That was a pleasant surprise to say the least!

Nick, I hope you treated yourself to a marathon sleeping session when everything was wrapped up! I would be afraid to think of how many sleep-deprived hours you put into making this thing a reality and I'm grateful to have been included. This hoodie is bloody comfortable too.

Robert and Devon, you guys went above-and-beyond and we were fortunate to have you as members of the host crew. From insane Chinese watch trivia or headless "action figures", it was about as fine a venue as there could be.

Richard, your TF2 commentary for the 3rd place match was priceless and the effort you put into organizing all of the LAN games (including the CS:GO server connect issues) are greatly appreciated! Kudos!

To my CS:GO team, Sandpaper Hamster Dance, thanks for being so cool with my being about as noob as they come. I'll be far more prepared for the next LAN!

Lastly, to all of the OCN folks that I had the pleasure to meet, you have inspired me to buckle down and finally tune this old rig of mine. While it may be 4 years overdue, I can't wait to tap your expertise as I start my trek in the pursuit of performance!

Cheers!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> AMD Rep "Devon" was offering to upgrade Nvidia cards to a much higher spec AMD. I missed it but apparently he derives the greatest pleasure in destroying the competitions cards, I guess he used a baseball bat on them. Would have liked to see it but I still would have cringed at the sight of working gpu`s being destroyed like that. Sorry you couldn`t make it.


This strikes me as very odd to say the least.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This strikes me as very odd to say the least.


I was the first of Devon's lucky upgrades and it was almost unbelievable at first. He was offering me a card with over double the performance of what I had in my system... At first Devon and the other guy were talking about maybe driving over them with a car but the chances of it wrecking the tires was obviously a little too high to actually do it haha

AMD won themselves a few new lifelong customers I'm thinking. Theres one right here at least


----------



## Thracks

Devon just gets a kick out of making life miserable for NVIDIA products. When we did a preview of the 6990 at Gamescom in Germany last year, he took one over to the NVIDIA booth and got a fantastic picture of the NV booth babes smiling away as he held the card that would go on to rule the single-card performance crown for nearly a year.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> AMD Rep "Devon" was offering to upgrade Nvidia cards to a much higher spec AMD. I missed it but apparently he derives the greatest pleasure in destroying the competitions cards, I guess he used a baseball bat on them. Would have liked to see it but I still would have cringed at the sight of working gpu`s being destroyed like that. Sorry you couldn`t make it.


I suppose the rep could have been merciful and offered NVIDIA cards a second lease on life in a dedicated Folding rig.
But anyway, if I had a 560 Ti or worse, I wouldn't mind upgrading to a better AMD card at the cost of seeing my old card get smashed to bits. Besides, 1 GB GDDR5 is a non-starter these days...


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Devon just gets a kick out of making life miserable for NVIDIA products. When we did a preview of the 6990 at Gamescom in Germany last year, he took one over to the NVIDIA booth and got a fantastic picture of the NV booth babes smiling away as he held the card that would go on to rule the single-card performance crown for nearly a year.


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Devon just gets a kick out of making life miserable for NVIDIA products. When we did a preview of the 6990 at Gamescom in Germany last year, he took one over to the NVIDIA booth and got a fantastic picture of the NV booth babes smiling away as he held the card that would go on to rule the single-card *gaming* performance crown for nearly a year.


Im not gonna lie, if I had been there I'd have gone up to him and taken one of the quadro 6ks I have at the moment and asked what the upgrade path was. I won't dispute 6990 > 590 (Lol I have a history of things catching fire but 600+ dollar cards would be a huge piss off.) but I still would have LOVED to see that reaction.

Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Wish I could have made it, but working 3 jobs makes it hard to get time off in the little time I had since I stumbled upon the tread late.

Glad to see the event went well, hopefully that will bode well for future events down the road


----------



## bartbrownbear

Hello Everyone! My name is Jason and I am also based in AMD Markham responsible for discrete desktop, notebook GPU and APU graphics marketing. In fact, I work closely with another fellow Overclock.net member Thracks on a day-to-day basis to bring all of our AMD Radeon™ graphics goodness to enthusiast like you!

Thanks again to all of you for making this event a great success and your support towards AMD. Hats off again to Thracks for spending the past 2 months working day and night at making this event happen and to my other fellow AMDers who have volunteered their weekend to spend some quality time with you guys! Lastly and most importantly, another big applause for AMD's partners and vendors for the tons of prize, giveaways, swags and all of the cool demos you see in our main atrium!

FYI, the person going around the LAN party swapping out NVIDIA to AMD Radeon cards is actually our senior product manager for the AMD Radeon HD 7900 series GPUs. Enjoy your new AMD Radeon GPUs in your rigs and put them to good use!

It took us lots of mental and physical hard work and tons of paperwork to plan and organize this event from inception to end but the end result is well worth it when we saw that all of you had a BLAST spending a night gaming away at our AMD Markham HQ!


----------



## bartbrownbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I was the first of Devon's lucky upgrades and it was almost unbelievable at first. He was offering me a card with over double the performance of what I had in my system... At first Devon and the other guy were talking about maybe driving over them with a car but the chances of it wrecking the tires was obviously a little too high to actually do it haha
> AMD won themselves a few new lifelong customers I'm thinking. Theres one right here at least


That was actually my idea of crushing the cards with one of our cars but we figured its risky as it might puncture the tires and get stuck at the office for the WHOLE weekend! So eventually Devon figured out more creative ways at disposing the "loot".

Also, when I approached some attendees at the LAN party and told them we are doing an NV to AMD free of charge SWAP they looked at me in complete disbelief until I brought Devon over!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I find this AMD invasion entertaining.

I can't wait to see what else AMD has in store event wise (hopefully in Q2 2013, cause then I won't have to care about 18+







) hopefully it lives up to the hype this has created!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> That was actually my idea of crushing the cards with one of our cars but we figured its risky as it might puncture the tires and get stuck at the office for the WHOLE weekend! So eventually Devon figured out more creative ways at disposing the "loot".
> Also, when I approached some attendees at the LAN party and told them we are doing an NV to AMD free of charge SWAP they looked at me in complete disbelief until I brought Devon over!


I was the one having some driver troubles with the 7970 with ARMA 2 for DayZ. I'm glad Devon thought of some interesting way to get the job done








Hope to see you in one of our overclock.net DayZ servers soon!


----------



## bartbrownbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I was the one having some driver troubles with the 7970 with ARMA 2 for DayZ. I'm glad Devon thought of some interesting way to get the job done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you in one of our overclock.net DayZ servers soon!


I hope you have the issues resolved by now because I was tinkering with your system for a while but eventually managed to get Arma 2 and DayZ launch. Hope you had a great time at the event and enjoy your new AMD Radeon HD GPU!

This is our hero Devon the LAN SANTA:


----------



## mr. biggums

Finally rejoining the living, defiantly a huge thanks to amd and ocn the event was very entertaining and everyone seemed to go home with something


----------



## InsideJob

Haven't had any issues since getting home, have switched to the 7970 bios from the 7950 bios now as well. It will get plenty of use as I game ALOT!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had any issues since getting home, have switched to the 7970 bios from the 7950 bios now as well. It will get plenty of use as I game ALOT!


So much for them switching it for you lol


----------



## bartbrownbear

Radeon ExtravaLANza attendees having a blast:


----------



## Draven

Here is another video I found on Youtube lol


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> I hope you have the issues resolved by now because I was tinkering with your system for a while but eventually managed to get Arma 2 and DayZ launch. Hope you had a great time at the event and enjoy your new AMD Radeon HD GPU!
> This is our hero Devon the LAN SANTA:


Yup, that's my 480. Thanks Devon for the upgrade


----------



## emode

great lan guys, see ya'll at the next one


----------



## GhostlVlan

Hi Everyone,
AMDer here. Have lurked around for a while and finally joined.
Congrats to all those that went home with some awesome prizes. Did EVERYONE go home with an AMD Medal of Honor backpack? By the last set of raffles, no one seemed to want one.








Thanks again for an awesome night. Wouldn't have happened without all the dedicated gamers on this forum.

Till next time. Cheers!
GhostlVlan

Here's a few more shots of the event.

The 8 vs. 8 setup (single monitor vs. Eyefinity).



The awesome 5x1 AMD Eyefinity setup with a racing chair playing Dirt Showdown.


The massive Tomb Raider banner in the main atrium. Does anyone else think she kinda looks like Katniss from Hunger Games with the bow and arrow?


And lastly, I think someone just broke their GeForce card.







Luckily, AMD Santa was around with a new AMD card.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostlVlan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> AMDer here. Have lurked around for a while and finally joined.
> Congrats to all those that went home with some awesome prizes. Did EVERYONE go home with an AMD Medal of Honor backpack? By the last set of raffles, no one seemed to want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for an awesome night. Wouldn't have happened without all the dedicated gamers on this forum.
> 
> Till next time. Cheers!
> GhostlVlan
> 
> Here's a few more shots of the event.
> 
> The 8 vs. 8 setup (single monitor vs. Eyefinity).
> 
> 
> 
> The awesome 5x1 AMD Eyefinity setup with a racing chair playing Dirt Showdown.
> 
> 
> The massive Tomb Raider banner in the main atrium. Does anyone else think she kinda looks like Katniss from Hunger Games with the bow and arrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, I think someone just broke their GeForce card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, AMD Santa was around with a new AMD card.


snapped nicely in half


----------



## shoota

Just wanted to say thanks for hosting such an amazing event, was extremely fun and will be going for every event.

Also some swag I won

HD7870 Radeon
100 dollars CSGO 2nd
and some games!

first lan event I went to and will definitely invite some friends to the next one! cant wait


----------



## JRuxGaming

Great stream you did Admin. It was nice watching all the fun. Maybe I can next year I can make it out to Canada and help you guys help (Redundancy is redundant?).







I stream once in a while as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoota*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for hosting such an amazing event, was extremely fun and will be going for every event.
> Also some swag I won
> HD7870 Radeon
> 100 dollars CSGO 2nd
> and some games!
> first lan event I went to and will definitely invite some friends to the next one! cant wait


Gratz and very nice GPU!


----------



## Cyclops

Haha, Tom's hardware put my rigs in their Coverage.

"We were impressed by this exceptionally clean and tidy configuration."









Pic #7 and #8.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Haha, Tom's hardware put my rigs in their Coverage.
> "We were impressed by this exceptionally clean and tidy configuration."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic #7 and #8.


Very Nice! I hope my rig ends up looking better in the future though.







(I doubt that will happen without me putting a lot into my rig, though.)


----------



## 3930K

http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/610-extravalanza-lan-party-byoc.html


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/610-extravalanza-lan-party-byoc.html


?


----------



## R4ID

I would just like to personally thank everyone who put a lot of effort into this event to make it possible

AMD (for letting us into your amazing facility's.)

Admin, Thracks for working so hard to organize this

OCN for doing this, plus all the OCN people i met you guys are super cool

any of the amd staff (that stayed overnight working hard to make sure we had fun) which we tottttaly did

the cooks who came in and prepared us food at absurd hours in the morning

the TF2 caster

the CS:GO admin for just being awesome and putting up with certain players/teams i guess i'll say shenanigans.

The Lan santa for my new GPU







i wished you had told me you were going to smash my GTX 580...i would of loved to see it / help







(maybe we shoulda melted it....that woulda been cool....OMG next time buy a cheap microwave! could be epic!)

all the organizers/people/sponsors whose names i didnt mention who worked hard in the background to make this event happen.(thank you very much)

and lastly a special thanks to whichever amd employee at like..4-5 AM ran what looked like thru the entire building because i asked if he knew where i could get a pen....this guy legit found me maybe the best pen ever? its super sleek, black and says AMD in white on it...pretty much the most amazing thing/dedication ive ever seen


----------



## Slaughter

I just want to thank AMD & OCN for putting on this event!

I think a great time was had by all and I'm definitely looking forward to the next event.

I also want to thank all the sponsors for the swag/prizes and also all the AMD employees who came and helped out with the event.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/610-extravalanza-lan-party-byoc.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

It was meant to be OCN only.


----------



## kapar07

I got a 7970 for my GTX 470, the process my a pain though, i had to drain my system and remove the block in order to take the card out.


Happy to say that the card has a 88.6% ASIC quality, can't wait to put a block on it and then overclock it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> It was meant to be OCN only.


There are members of OCN that are members at Toms too.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostlVlan*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> AMDer here. Have lurked around for a while and finally joined.
> Congrats to all those that went home with some awesome prizes. Did EVERYONE go home with an AMD Medal of Honor backpack? By the last set of raffles, no one seemed to want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for an awesome night. Wouldn't have happened without all the dedicated gamers on this forum.
> Till next time. Cheers!
> GhostlVlan


I left around 5:50am and did not have a chance to snatch one of them, but I can confirm that a lot of people were winning doubles of them


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I left around 5:50am and did not have a chance to snatch one of them, but I can confirm that a lot of people were winning doubles of them


I got one, they're great bags







I had to ask for one after they stopped raffling them, but I'm really glad I got one







I'll probably bring it back for the next LAN







thanks AMD!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I got one, they're great bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to ask for one after they stopped raffling them, but I'm really glad I got one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably bring it back for the next LAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks AMD!


I had to beg for one... but glad I did. They are solid bags and I was in desperate need of finding a way to lug all my swag around









I think the bag and my *OCN hoodie* are my two favorite takeaways from this event.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmm... what does this fancy box contain?


That looks like two retail sample FX 8350s! Thanks Robert! He had to work hard to get these things for us...


These are all of the 7970 Lightnings from the Grand Champion event. Admin still has them and brought them along for us to play with







(one isn't in the photo).


Here are the sweet tech stations that MSI provided for the Grand Champion event. Nick grabbed four of these stands for us but apparently only one box had the hardware in it so these showed up missing most of the screws. We managed to get two semi-funtional-but-not-very-rigid benches out of what we had. It worked well enough!


These are the eight FX8150s that AMD supplied for the Grand Champion Series event it TO. Unfortunately, half of these were dead. Yes--four of them were dead from the Toronto event! Not pictured is the MSI boards. We had two fully functional boards and one that worked about 50% of the time left over from the Grand Champion event. Five of the eight died last time!

Alex from MSI (MSIAlex) got us some Beta BIOSes for the remaining GD80 boards so we could use the FX8350's but they had a limit of 1.449V in the BIOS. That's not enough for cascade cooling at -85°C! Luckily, Rasparthe had a 990FXA-UD3 that we could use with the cascade and Hobiecat and I used the MSI boards on air. Rasparthe actually discovered a way to get around the BIOS limitation using AMD Overdrive, which is why you'll see a bit more than 1.45V in my images below.


These were left from GC as well. Nice and quick, for sure










Ras' system is on the left here running 3D06. I think he was using the MVG and 3770K at this point (Hobie and I were playing with the two 8350's). My system is on the right with three 7970 Lightnings. I don't know what the problem was, but I couldn't get a 3 way score worth mentioning. It was always lower than my two way scores even though the system recognized all three cards in Crossfire.


Another shot of the system.


A quick photo of the highest validation I got with the chip on water.

I'll have a few screenshots to post once Hobie emails them to me. He's the one with the flash drive!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 
> These are the eight FX8150s that AMD supplied for the Grand Champion Series event it TO. Unfortunately, half of these were dead. Yes--four of them were dead from the Toronto event! Not pictured is the MSI boards. We had two fully functional boards and one that worked about 50% of the time left over from the Grand Champion event. Five of the eight died last time!


Ahem ahem, and who brought back to life the remaining three?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Nice photos bass I wish I could have been there.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Ahem ahem, and who brought back to life the remaining three?


All of the chips had bent pins from the tray (which is supposed to protect them







). Cyclops fixed and tested them to see if they were functional


----------



## Xhumeka

As much free stuff as was given away, I can guarantee the marketing still worked on some of us - I know myself I bought a Corsair K60 keyboard today


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I left around 5:50am and did not have a chance to snatch one of them, but I can confirm that a lot of people were winning doubles of them


I left around the same time, so I wasn't able to grab one either, but I did manage to take home a FX 8350 (thanks Rob) and a H100 (thanks Admin)









I had an amazing time at the AMD ExtravaLANza this past weekend, and I'd just like to give a HUGE thanks to all of the sponsors involved and all of the AMD employees that made this event possible. Also I'd like to give a special thanks to Rob (Thracks) and to Admin for making this event happen!

I was lucky enough to get to play with one of the new FX 8350 CPUs that AMD provided for us, along with all of the hardware from the Toronto Grand Championship Series in June.



Here's a MSI 990fx GD80 running 3-way crossfire with MSI 7970 Lightnings and a FX 8350 eight core CPU. I have some results, but Bassplayer's are slightly better than mine, so I'll let him post his instead.











Towards the end of the night we stuck 4 of the 7970 Lightnings in Cyclops's SR2 rig just to see what we could do.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Air (or water... whatever you consider an H100):
(there used to be a valid of 5.4GHz at 1.6V here)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553219

EDIT: Ugh... CPUID is being dumb. For some reason, it decided to combine my validations... even though they're two different files, it assigned them the same valid. If I submit the 5.4GHz one, it brings me to the validation page for the 6.8GHz one...

Cascade cooling:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553219

I overwrote my 3D11 score with the 7970 at 1350/1600
So here is the next best thing:









And the dual score:


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:
Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 

REDACTED temporarily 


> EDIT: Ugh... CPUID is being dumb. For some reason, it decided to combine my validations... even though they're two different files, it assigned them the same valid. If I submit the [REDACTED temporarily ] one, it brings me to the validation page


You should know better than that Tom, I'll try and submit it from my computer and see if it makes a difference.

Edit: It still didn't work.

I'm not entirely sure how much I'm allowed to say about the FX 8350s because they aren't available to the public yet, but I will say that I was extremely impressed with how high they could clock on our Corsair H100s. Both Bassplayer and I were regularly booting at ~5ghz @1.45v (8 cores enabled), and then clocking up from there in windows.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You should know better than that Tom, I'll try and submit it from my computer and see if it makes a difference.
> Edit: It still didn't work.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how much I'm allowed to say about the FX 8350s because they aren't available to the public yet, but I will say that *I was extremely impressed with how high they could clock on our Corsair H100s. Both Bassplayer and I were regularly booting at ~5ghz @1.45v (8 cores enabled), and then clocking up from there in windows.*










That's good news for my H100 then.


----------



## Thracks

You can say whatever you want tomorrow. Thanks for being cautious. <3


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> All of the chips had bent pins from the tray (which is supposed to protect them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Cyclops fixed and tested them to see if they were functional


Lol, my pleasure. It was a lot of fun working with you and around you guys.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1096906/
> 
> Towards the end of the night we stuck 4 of the 7970 Lightnings in Cyclops's SR2 rig just to see what we could do.










. Too bad we couldn't get Jane Nash to jiggle for us.


----------



## el gappo

Video from Dazmode




NCIX




Little timelapse from Jason N


----------



## sunriser

Hi, sunriser here!

I spoke to someone out front that said they worked for corus entertainment and I took their email down but unfortunately my phone did not save the contact! ): If anyone knows who I am talking about please contact me! thanks!


----------



## bartbrownbear

The first rough edit of the LAN event from beginning to end:



Will be doing more editing and refining later with footages and photos from other photographers and videographers.


----------



## RonJrmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Devon just gets a kick out of making life miserable for NVIDIA products. When we did a preview of the 6990 at Gamescom in Germany last year, he took one over to the NVIDIA booth and got a fantastic picture of the NV booth babes smiling away as he held the card that would go on to rule the single-card performance crown for nearly a year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


Challenge accepted:


7 days before we launched that beast.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.


WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## Thracks

He's a wizard.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.


Welcome to OCN mastertroll! :bows:


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.


Gotta say that I had a nice laugh the first time I saw that pic. And this is coming from a 590 owner









You guys are awesome.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.


so what are the chances that that exact 6990 is the one you upgraded me to? I figure you touched them both so it's possible lol


----------



## bartbrownbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> so what are the chances that that exact 6990 is the one you upgraded me to? I figure you touched them both so it's possible lol


Maybe you should've asked Devon to sign the card shroud for you at the event


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> WOW! What an amazing event that was! Insane amounts of fun were had by all. There were so many cool demos, good food, great people, Lara Croft's bottom, excellent security, not to forget the delicious prizes and freebies! People from the TF2 tourney were just happy to be playing. Axi was more happy to molest me more than anything. The public side was crazy busy all ~6 hours in a good way with all the sponsors doing a great job at representing their companies. That racing eyefinity setup worth ~$20,000 was incredible, I couldn't get enough of the demolition derbies at 2-4am!
> 
> *Thanks to:*
> 
> *Thracks* for all your planning and work during the ExtravaLANza, you're a great guy and I'm glad to have met you
> *Admin* for working your magic and being all around awesome! It was a delight to see your cheery face again
> *Rick* for putting up with me and my ignorance of how steam works, managing all the lan matches, being a genius, trouble shooting, just being a help in any situation.
> The numerous other AMD staff who coordinated in the event, especially Smashy, the guy in the grey shirt trading AMD cards for green ones so he can smash them and stop quizzing us on advanced math
> The sponsors for filling everybody's bags with great prizes and swag!
> The OCNers for making the event one too remember!


Hi john724, how you doing









And I fully approve that list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> AMD Rep "Devon" was offering to upgrade Nvidia cards to a much higher spec AMD. I missed it but apparently he derives the greatest pleasure in destroying the competitions cards, I guess he used a baseball bat on them. Would have liked to see it but I still would have cringed at the sight of working gpu`s being destroyed like that. Sorry you couldn`t make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This strikes me as very odd to say the least.
Click to expand...

Wish you could have made it man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Devon just gets a kick out of making life miserable for NVIDIA products. When we did a preview of the 6990 at Gamescom in Germany last year, he took one over to the NVIDIA booth and got a fantastic picture of the NV booth babes smiling away as he held the card that would go on to rule the single-card performance crown for nearly a year.


He made a bunch of us happy, that's for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Devon just gets a kick out of making life miserable for NVIDIA products. When we did a preview of the 6990 at Gamescom in Germany last year, he took one over to the NVIDIA booth and got a fantastic picture of the NV booth babes smiling away as he held the card that would go on to rule the single-card performance crown for nearly a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.
Click to expand...

There's the man of the hour.

Just a pic of what I walked away with from this LAN on top of the prize money for the TF2 tournament:


----------



## Thracks

Good god, you made out like a friggin' bandit, dude.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good god, you made out like a friggin' bandit, dude.


He went down 3 screens at that event, I hope it was worth it for him! XD


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> He went down 3 screens at that event, I hope it was worth it for him! XD


LMAO and sold his 3 screens and his GPU from his rig and made 560 bucks its almost criminal hahahaha


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LMAO and sold his 3 screens and his GPU from his rig and made 560 bucks its almost criminal hahahaha


Yeah I'm wheeling and dealing with the guy he sold them to right now! (completely different parts)


----------



## H3||scr3am

Well I'm sure he will find great uses for all of it, I mean most of it's going straight back to the community in folding prizing


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LMAO and sold his 3 screens and his GPU from his rig and made 560 bucks its almost criminal hahahaha


I have the screens, I can safely say if anyone was robbed here, it was him, although I did promise to bring them to the next event for him to use.









Triple U2212HM's for $400, and TF2 money covered the GPU.


----------



## MSIalex

Glad to see everyone happy at/about the event.

Or was it "aboot"?

Always a good time in Toronto!!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good god, you made out like a friggin' bandit, dude.


Couldn't have done it without yourself, Devon, Nick, Richard, and everyone else who helped organize the event.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Good god, you made out like a friggin' bandit, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> He went down 3 screens at that event, I hope it was worth it for him! XD
Click to expand...

Oh it was









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> He went down 3 screens at that event, I hope it was worth it for him! XD
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO and sold his 3 screens and his GPU from his rig and made 560 bucks its almost criminal hahahaha
Click to expand...

Best LAN ever lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LMAO and sold his 3 screens and his GPU from his rig and made 560 bucks its almost criminal hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm wheeling and dealing with the guy he bought them from right now! (completely different parts)
Click to expand...

Better be different parts lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Well I'm sure he will find great uses for all of it, I mean most of it's going straight back to the community in folding prizing


Yep, all those free games are going right back as prizes for the various Folding events on the forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LMAO and sold his 3 screens and his GPU from his rig and made 560 bucks its almost criminal hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the screens, I can safely say if anyone was robbed here, it was him, although I did promise to bring them to the next event for him to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple U2212HM's for $400, and TF2 money covered the GPU.
Click to expand...

I appreciate it man, and the next event I'll be bringing my rig in parts in my carry-on bag on the plane, so having monitors there and waiting for me will be great









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Glad to see everyone happy at/about the event.
> 
> Or was it "aboot"?
> 
> Always a good time in Toronto!!!


Oh you


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Glad to see everyone happy at/about the event.
> Or was it "aboot"?
> Always a good time in Toronto!!!


you left too early







I want one of the twinfrozr key chains, but sadly your booth was all out of them :'(


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> you left too early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of the twinfrozr key chains, but sadly your booth was all out of them :'(


Pm me with your address and name and I will mail it out to you.


----------



## H3||scr3am

nah, not that one Desmo, it's a solid metal, keychain ring with a twinfrozr twin fan design, I know onions has one if he could post a pic of it







But thanks so much for the offer, Gdesmo









this one


----------



## Valgaur

Wow I feel out of place here but When was this and when is the next one? I wants to be with peoples!


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.


This man right here, beasting. LOL, I dont think the girls know whats going on


----------



## InsideJob

I got mine with a lanyard as well. The MSI booth ran out of those twin frozr keychains very quickly from what I saw.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I got mine with a lanyard as well. The MSI booth ran out of those twin frozr keychains very quickly from what I saw.


And the awesome OCN appliques, admin was handing them out like candy.


----------



## InsideJob

That's the last one I have but not sure where I'm going to put it yet, my rig has plenty now and this last one's the largest. I put one one on my old/first rig that's a compaq with only an upgraded GPU/PSU in it. It was handed down to a buddy of mine when I built Green Fiend. We're going to upgrade the mobo and CPU at the end of this month, and then add an SSD and better RAM after that. At which point it'll be a decent rig in a compaq case














lmao


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> That's the last one I have but not sure where I'm going to put it yet, my rig has plenty now and this last one's the largest. I put one one on my old/first rig that's a compaq with only an upgraded GPU/PSU in it. It was handed down to a buddy of mine when I built Green Fiend. We're going to upgrade the mobo and CPU at the end of this month, and then add an SSD and better RAM after that. At which point it'll be a decent rig in a compaq case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao


Hopefully you can make the next LAN. I won't be able to give you a ride though, so I give you the task of getting more people from Canada's "Bay Area" to join OCN









I want to see a 200-man 48-hour LAN.


----------



## InsideJob

I have a few who will be registering soon







Thanks a ton for the ride again axi, if it wasn't for you I wouldn't have made it! Much appreciated









This idea sounds quite awesome, however we will need a designated nap break


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hopefully you can make the next LAN. I won't be able to give you a ride though, so I give you the task of getting more people from Canada's "Bay Area" to join OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to see a 200-man 48-hour LAN.*


Everything about this just seems a very bad idea, I can dig it.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have a few who will be registering soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for the ride again axi, if it wasn't for you I wouldn't have made it! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea sounds quite awesome, however we will need a designated nap break


Better be showing up to the next one


----------



## Citra

Better not have an age limit for the next one.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have a few who will be registering soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for the ride again axi, if it wasn't for you I wouldn't have made it! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This idea sounds quite awesome, however we will need a designated nap break


My pleasure man. Definitely need a dedicated music device for the ride next time lol.

And with 200-man LAN's, you have way more teams so you have longer breaks between matches and normally at over 24 hours, the LAN organizers will normally work our a sleeping area, or get a cheap group rate on a local hotel or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hopefully you can make the next LAN. I won't be able to give you a ride though, so I give you the task of getting more people from Canada's "Bay Area" to join OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I want to see a 200-man 48-hour LAN.*
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about this just seems a very bad idea, I can dig it.
Click to expand...

OCN only of course









And hopefully there is more benching the next one, helps pass time between matches much easier.


----------



## bartbrownbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hopefully you can make the next LAN. I won't be able to give you a ride though, so I give you the task of getting more people from Canada's "Bay Area" to join OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see a 200-man 48-hour LAN.


Next time you guys organize it and AMDers will just show up and take over the place!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hopefully you can make the next LAN. I won't be able to give you a ride though, so I give you the task of getting more people from Canada's "Bay Area" to join OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see a 200-man 48-hour LAN.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you guys organize it and AMDers will just show up and take over the place!
Click to expand...

AMD should just host monthly events and OCNers will come.

Quote:


> If you build it, they will come.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Somethin making me think I might need fake ID now =.="

Just went back to the red team after 10 years on the green one, hoping I won't be disappointed, but looking back on the people in this thread I don't have much to worry about.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> Next time you guys organize it and AMDers will just show up and take over the place!


I AM SO DOWN FOR THAT!!!!







Just keep on brinnin the goodies lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

100 people is just perfect. 24 hours is pushing it for some. I would easily handle 24 hours if Dota 2 had worked. It was fun helping people upgrading their Nvidia GPU and setting up their new shinny AMD cards.


----------



## bartbrownbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> AMD should just host monthly events and OCNers will come.


MONTHLY ??? You won't see any of the AMDers alive if we are going to organize this type of events on a monthly basis. Plus the facilities management team will KILL US! Like I said, next time you guys host the sessions, we'll just show up!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> AMD should just host monthly events and OCNers will come.
> 
> 
> 
> MONTHLY ??? You won't see any of the AMDers alive if we are going to organize this type of events on a monthly basis. Plus the facilities management team will KILL US! Like I said, next time you guys host the sessions, we'll just show up!
Click to expand...

Just think of all the free publicity. Also, just take the prize lot for 1 LAN, and divide it over 3, still be more than enough lol.

One-time investment of a system testing lab for testing different combinations of hardware. This lab just happens to have ~100 spots set up with gigabit networking and power outlets for each system. And this lab has random weekends of "maintenance" to ensure it is functioning at full capacity as "preventative maintenance" in the budget.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> MONTHLY ??? You won't see any of the AMDers alive if we are going to organize this type of events on a monthly basis. Plus the facilities management team will KILL US! Like I said, next time you guys host the sessions, we'll just show up!


November 9th and 10th, my house. Bring all your goodies.









Don't try giving K404 any free upgrades from his 8800gt's though or you're likely to meet the hot end of a soldering iron.


----------



## Thracks

It took me getting 8 hours of sleep in 72 hours to make the LAN happen. Mercy.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It took me getting 8 hours of sleep in 72 hours to make the LAN happen. Mercy.


It looks like it paid off, I hope it seems that way for you too


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It took me getting 8 hours of sleep in 72 hours to make the LAN happen. Mercy.


But it was a huge success


----------



## Dazmode

Thank you for another great event OCN!

Next time I'll drag in one of my PCs is hit it hard too.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Thank you for another great event OCN!
> Next time I'll drag in one of my PCs is hit it hard too.


^^ This


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Challenge accepted:
> 
> 7 days before we launched that beast.


He is a god among men

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> Maybe you should've asked Devon to sign the card shroud for you at the event


Need him to sign mine as well as the Drivers team for all the help at the LAN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hopefully you can make the next LAN. I won't be able to give you a ride though, so I give you the task of getting more people from Canada's "Bay Area" to join OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see a 200-man 48-hour LAN.


200? I will one up your 200 with multiple times more than that. That is all I can say for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartbrownbear*
> 
> Next time you guys organize it and AMDers will just show up and take over the place!


Expect calls for the next time. I think it will be hard for you guys to one up that kind of a performance, and for the planning teams to do better as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It took me getting 8 hours of sleep in 72 hours to make the LAN happen. Mercy.


Just heading to bed. Been awake for 97 hours or so now. This is what happens when:
1: The planets align perfectly
2: AMD hosts THE LAN of recent time
3: 7970 crossfire is achieved due to said LAN
4: Promised AMD not to reveal what I wanted to put here
5: Drive 15 hours total including being stopped at customs
6: Work the next days

Hope it was worth it for you, it was one heck of a time for all of us. I owe you a drink my friend


----------



## zaijth

Nice and fun LAN. Thanks for setting this up and would love to go again and bring people to show em around.


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> It took me getting 8 hours of sleep in 72 hours to make the LAN happen. Mercy.


all i gotta say is, you did a fantastic job for this one sir.i live 5 minutes away, too bad i cant get a job with you guys


----------



## Thracks

Whomever has the 8350s: you can now say whatever you want about them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Whomever has the 8350s: you can now say whatever you want about them.


But... when will Microcenter get them.









Ya I know you work in the GPU department, but I can always hope.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> you left too early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of the twinfrozr key chains, but sadly your booth was all out of them :'(


I left when everyone else with booths left.... after 6PM.

I had approx. 200 of those keychains, but if you guys only knew the effort it took for me to actually HAND CARRY 200 of those from Los Angeles to Toronto.

Let's just say, I lost a piece of luggage in the process and it's coming out of my own pocket.


----------



## gdesmo

I`m sorry to hear about the luggage and yes they don`t realize the time and effort that some people put in. It`s like they think press enter and everything magically happens. Was good talking to you again Alex and I hope to see you in the early new year.


----------



## gdesmo

Been waiting for the Vishera 8350, Today is the release day !


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> I left when everyone else with booths left.... after 6PM.
> I had approx. 200 of those keychains, but if you guys only knew the effort it took for me to actually HAND CARRY 200 of those from Los Angeles to Toronto.
> Let's just say, I lost a piece of luggage in the process and it's coming out of my own pocket.


First off, I'm sorry to hear about losing your luggage. Secondly, as much as I don't always realize the scale of the effort that goes into making these events possible, I'm certainly thankful for it all. I was simply saying you left too soon as I consider you a member of OCN, and you should have stuck around as such







Hung out with the benchers, using all of MSI's awesome hardware


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> November 9th and 10th, my house. Bring all your goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try giving K404 any free upgrades from his 8800gt's though or you're likely to meet the hot end of a soldering iron.


Get me the plane tickets and housing, and I'll come. (Come on, it'll be my birthday.







)


----------



## Thracks

If you won one of the Club3D 7870s, could you please post a picture of yourself with the box or the card, please? The rep for that company has requested it, and I'd like to help him out.

If you don't have either, can you post a short testimonial about how happy (I hope) you are with the GPU?


----------



## gdesmo

I hope this will do, camera does not have timer. Devon upgraded me from a lowly 550 ti to this sweet 7870, it works like a dream but I wish I could find another but no one sells them in Canada. Going to put it under water, expect some nice results. Thank You so much for this great card and to the three of you ( Robert, Richard and Devon ) from AMD for putting on such a great event. Btw I ordered something for the three of you, it is red white, rectangular and has an insignia in the middle-- will be ready next week and I will deliver. 







ps see how I snuck some of your product in there.


----------



## Thracks

AWESOME! THANK YOU!


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> AWESOME! THANK YOU!


hook me up with some gaming job at AMD HQ


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

NCIX Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkghscc2F7g&feature=plcp


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> AWESOME! THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> hook me up with some gaming job at AMD HQ
Click to expand...

Are you sure you wouldn't be better at standup comedy? ;P


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Are you sure you wouldn't be better at standup comedy? ;P


i could be the comedian for your department


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Are you sure you wouldn't be better at standup comedy? ;P
> 
> 
> 
> i could be the comedian for your department
Click to expand...

DANCE, MONKEY!

...Now fetch me a coffee.


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> DANCE, MONKEY!
> ...Now fetch me a coffee.


where do you reside at? ill be right over


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Hey Alex, I will use my MSI card keychain with pride

Also I said it before to you, and I'll say it again... THANKS FOR THE MOTHERBOARD!


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Hey Alex, I will use my MSI card keychain with pride
> Also I said it before to you, and I'll say it again... THANKS FOR THE MOTHERBOARD!


that keychain was so cool, i wanna get one somehow


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks to everyone who had anything to do with organizing or running this event. And thanks to the rest of you for putting up with me! Was my first LAN, had a great time. Much appreciation goes out to all those involved, both in the spotlight, as well as behind the scenes.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who had anything to do with organizing or running this event. And thanks to the rest of you for putting up with me! Was my first LAN, had a great time. Much appreciation goes out to all those involved, both in the spotlight, as well as behind the scenes.


How many times did Rick have to call out your name because your team was ready and you were MIA haha.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How many times did Rick have to call out your name because your team was ready and you were MIA haha.


Once or twice,,.







I'll blame it on ADHD


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How many times did Rick have to call out your name because your team was ready and you were MIA haha.


LAMO!!!!!


----------



## kevinf

How did I miss this??? 2 Weeks notice is not a whole lot, was too busy at work recently to really read a lot of OCN
!







!

@Axipher, did you and STT team up again?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> How did I miss this??? 2 Weeks notice is not a whole lot, was too busy at work recently to really read a lot of OCN
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> @Axipher, did you and STT team up again?


STT couldn't make it, 18+ event


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Hey Alex, I will use my MSI card keychain with pride


As I said to people that have the keychain, there's two ways of you owning the Lightning:

1) you buy one
2) you have a keychain


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> How did I miss this??? 2 Weeks notice is not a whole lot, was too busy at work recently to really read a lot of OCN
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> @Axipher, did you and STT team up again?


We were going to, there's always the next one.







(which is honestly better, as if its after January I can definitely go as my second semester is a joke)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who had anything to do with organizing or running this event. And thanks to the rest of you for putting up with me! Was my first LAN, had a great time. Much appreciation goes out to all those involved, both in the spotlight, as well as behind the scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How many times did Rick have to call out your name because your team was ready and you were MIA haha.
Click to expand...

And how many times did he burn me alive? gurumble grumble stupid pyro grumble


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And how many times did he burn me alive? gurumble grumble stupid pyro grumble


Those damn pyros eh?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> We were going to, there's always the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is honestly better, as if its after January I can definitely go as my second semester is a joke)


Same here....or are NVidia people banned from going?


----------



## Valor958

I would definitely LOVE to go to the next one, but a little more notice would make it more likely for me. Need to request time off work and bribe the wife and all


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Same here....or are NVidia people banned from going?


Not at all... You can even Opt for them to kill your card and they'll give you an AMD card that's better.







Dunno what they would do with a 680 though.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not at all... You can even Opt for them to kill your card and they'll give you an AMD card that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what they would do with a 680 though.


In that case, i'll hold off on upgrading and they can torture my poor old GTX460 until it melts. Gladly will I sacrifice my old reliable for some new hotness.


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Same here....or are NVidia people banned from going?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all... You can even Opt for them to kill your card and they'll give you an AMD card that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what they would do with a 680 though.
Click to expand...

Test for localized gravity distortions from the roof of our building and/or observe a very realistic PhysX implementation as it explodes on the pavement... from multiple camera angles.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Test for localized gravity distortions from the roof of our building and/or observe a very realistic PhysX implementation as it explodes on the pavement... from multiple camera angles.


I've seen how high your roof is, that would be awesome


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Test for localized gravity distortions from the roof of our building and/or observe a very realistic PhysX implementation as it explodes on the pavement... from multiple camera angles.


Devon was trying to find a worthy way to kill my LE Sparkle that I have. That would be fun to watch.

Post a video on YouTube of any of the cards dying yet?


----------



## Valgaur

Mmmmmmm my 680 is watercooled with a antec 620....what would a radiator look like when it goes poof lol!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Test for localized gravity distortions from the roof of our building and/or observe a very realistic PhysX implementation as it explodes on the pavement... from multiple camera angles.


You guys need to buy a blender.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

What if we LN2 freeze the PCB, then drop it?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> What if we LN2 freeze the PCB, then drop it?


That's wasting LN2!!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> That's wasting LN2!!!


Agreed







Also, no LN2 was allowed at the event, sadly.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who had anything to do with organizing or running this event. And thanks to the rest of you for putting up with me! Was my first LAN, had a great time. Much appreciation goes out to all those involved, both in the spotlight, as well as behind the scenes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> How many times did Rick have to call out your name because your team was ready and you were MIA haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many times did he burn me alive? gurumble grumble stupid pyro grumble
Click to expand...

Maybe you should stop getting so hot under the collar


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe you should stop getting so hot under the collar


ha


----------



## GhostlVlan

As requested, here is footage of the destruction of a GeForce card.
WARNING! This unedited clip contains scenes that some viewers may find disturbing.









GhostlVlan


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I love me some AMD, but there are serious points to be had with a frozen GTX 480 over at HWBot!


----------



## General121

All these epic cards being destroyed? Stupid...Could have been sold..Could have been given to someone who needs a better gpu..Could have gone to AMD for secret discovery of how Nvidia does what Nvidia does O.O


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostlVlan*
> 
> As requested, here is footage of the destruction of a GeForce card.
> WARNING! This unedited clip contains scenes that some viewers may find disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhostlVlan


The GeForce Stomp!

TM 2012 [email protected]


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The GeForce Stomp!
> TM 2012 [email protected]


Did you just watermark a post?


----------



## gdesmo

Looks like a trademark to me, btw AXI where can I get that ASUS M Itx board. Can`t seem to find it anywhere in North America and good luck out west my friend.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The GeForce Stomp!
> TM 2012 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just watermark a post?
Click to expand...

Trademarked what's in the video...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Looks like a trademark to me, btw AXI where can I get that ASUS M Itx board. Can`t seem to find it anywhere in North America and good luck out west my friend.


http://ncix.com/products/?sku=66720

http://www.microbytes.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_7_160&products_id=40430&osCsid=b5d26e84643cee51288d4db86acc1c04


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> where can I get that ASUS M Itx board. Can`t seem to find it anywhere in North America and good luck out west my friend.


http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=P8Z77-I+DELUXE&ptype=grid&order=lh&p1=&p2=


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Trademarked what's in the video...
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=66720
> http://www.microbytes.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_7_160&products_id=40430&osCsid=b5d26e84643cee51288d4db86acc1c04


totally meant trademark.


----------



## ZackBennett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The GeForce Stomp!
> TM 2012 [email protected]


Lol why did he smell it?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZackBennett*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The GeForce Stomp!
> TM 2012 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol why did he smell it?
Click to expand...

Kids these days...


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> http://www.shopbot.ca/m/?m=P8Z77-I+DELUXE&ptype=grid&order=lh&p1=&p2=


Thanks bud , but it was for the 3870K that I won at the lan- FM 1 socket.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Thanks bud , but it was for the 3870K that I won at the lan- FM 1 socket.


Find a used one. There are not selling many of them to chose from. I just build my Server with it. Fantastic CPU.


----------



## Valgaur

Uhhh.....my geforce heart!.....darn shoes...


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostlVlan*
> 
> As requested, here is footage of the destruction of a GeForce card.
> WARNING! This unedited clip contains scenes that some viewers may find disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhostlVlan


Very very nice


----------



## gdesmo

Flag from Lan party with signatures.  Was a great time !


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Flag from Lan party with signatures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a great time !


I see that name never came out all the way on the side.


----------



## Draven

OMG LMAO!!!! I miss spelled my own name hahahaha hey man just put a letter "n" on the end for me please lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Flag from Lan party with signatures.  Was a great time !


I felt so Honored to be the third Signature on that flag after Admin and Thracks







Thanks so much gdesmo, those flags are AWESOME! Next time you need to leave it for 5 minutes, find me I'll stand guard, sorry to see what happened to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OMG LMAO!!!! I miss spelled my own name hahahaha hey man just put a letter "n" on the end for me please lol


HAHAHAHAHA! when did you sign it, at the beginning of the night, or later the next morning... if it was the next morning I totally understand, but if it was at the beginning, all I can do is laugh


----------



## gdesmo

It was just after you, I think I`ll leave it for a little while just to make Draven73 suffer a little.







ps Are you sure it`s an n ?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I felt so Honored to be the third Signature on that flag after Admin and Thracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much gdesmo, those flags are AWESOME! Next time you need to leave it for 5 minutes, find me I'll stand guard, sorry to see what happened to it.
> HAHAHAHAHA! when did you sign it, at the beginning of the night, or later the next morning... if it was the next morning I totally understand, but if it was at the beginning, all I can do is laugh


I really don't remember but laugh anyway I am lmao!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> It was just after you, I think I`ll leave it for a little while just to make Draven73 suffer a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps Are you sure it`s an n ?


I'm pretty sure lol


----------



## RonJrmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Same here....or are NVidia people banned from going?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not at all... You can even Opt for them to kill your card and they'll give you an AMD card that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what they would do with a 680 though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> In that case, i'll hold off on upgrading and they can torture my poor old GTX460 until it melts. Gladly will I sacrifice my old reliable for some new hotness.


My cinder blocks is becoming lonely again... and my cabinet is filling up again with new cards...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> My cinder blocks is becoming lonely again... and my cabinet is filling up again with new cards...


*considering mailing nVidia cards to Devon for upgrades*.... :/


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Same here....or are NVidia people banned from going?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not at all... You can even Opt for them to kill your card and they'll give you an AMD card that's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what they would do with a 680 though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> In that case, i'll hold off on upgrading and they can torture my poor old GTX460 until it melts. Gladly will I sacrifice my old reliable for some new hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My cinder blocks is becoming lonely again... and my cabinet is filling up again with new cards...
Click to expand...

I could use a second Radeon-Branded 7950 for crossfire... I'll trade in my old Nvidia 7300 GS or my ATI 5670 Low-Profile. I might have a Nvidia 9800 GTX laying around too.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> My cinder blocks is becoming lonely again... and my cabinet is filling up again with new cards...


I have a couple of those 'green' cards that you like to feed those cinder blocks with...

Sadly I'm still using a 6800GT, 8800GTS and my 580


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> My cinder blocks is becoming lonely again... and my cabinet is filling up again with new cards...


I've got a GTX 480 that could use the "Devon" treatment.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> *considering mailing nVidia cards to Devon for upgrades*.... :/


Wonder what I could get for a 670...Hrm....


----------



## H3||scr3am

Hrmmm, Devon, I could use a second 6990 for quadfire







I'll trade you a 7950 GX2 with original NCIX receipt for $~800 CAD for another one


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonJrmy*
> 
> My cinder blocks is becoming lonely again... and my cabinet is filling up again with new cards...


LOL, trade you two green cards for another red one









shotty smashing them though


----------



## Valgaur

I'll make you a deal. you let me bench one of your new cards...and if it proves better than my 680 and I like it more I'll send you my custom water cooled 680 to destroy.....(ugh that hurts my brain to say that)


----------



## RussianJ

Still have that limited edition Sparkle you guys wanted to nuke. Guaranteed to be the rarest card to die.

Loved the faces when I showed it at the LAN.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Still have that limited edition Sparkle you guys wanted to nuke. Guaranteed to be the rarest card to die.
> Loved the faces when I showed it at the LAN.


What kind of card?


----------



## InsideJob

Hey there guys, as I mentioned to a few of you at the event my rig is up for Oct MOTM and the polls just opened








Come stop by, check it out and maybe hit me up with a vote!







I would love you long time!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-noms-closed-poll-up-come-vote/0_50


----------



## Xhumeka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Hey there guys, as I mentioned to a few of you at the event my rig is up for Oct MOTM and the polls just opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come stop by, check it out and maybe hit me up with a vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love you long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314127/october-2012-mod-of-the-month-noms-closed-poll-up-come-vote/0_50


DONE!

This reminds me - I finally got all my footage of the LAN uploaded to youtube... almost 30 mins worth. Kinda boring in parts, but it definitely brings you back to the day of the LAN... ahhhhh, nostalgia already!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5dLaTSHPt8


----------



## johny24

Haha me chugging down that red rain at 14 seconds

edit: LAN Santa at 6:30!


----------



## JohnyR

Oh yeah, stacked plates of food at 8:20 *****

edit: I guess lm f ao is blocked :O


----------



## Applejack

the chili there was superb


----------



## antman92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> the chili there was superb


the chili had me pooping for days LOL.

was so tasty


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I got somethin saved for the next one.



Hope Thracks' friend wants it


----------



## gdesmo

Devon would most likely take great pleasure in destroying it !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Devon would most likely take great pleasure in destroying it !


He can use my .338 if he wants. However I don't think that'd be down...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I got somethin saved for the next one.
> 
> Hope Thracks' friend wants it


If Thrack's doesn't want it, I might


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> If Thrack's doesn't want it, I might


Dead fan on it eh?


----------



## shoota

Just wanted to let you guys know I made a computer from the video card I won from this event!

so happy with it and thanks overclock







!

Specs :

Manufacturer: Me
Case: Antec 900
OS: Win 8
Motherboard: MSI Z77
CPU: i5 3rd gen 3450
Memory: 12Gb
Hard Drive: 500gb
Video Card: Radeon 7870


----------



## gdesmo

What about Thanks to AMD and Devon who gave it you. !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> What about Thanks to AMD and Devon who gave it you. !


Both are members of OCN bro.


----------



## gdesmo

Of course Devon is, AMD deserves a plug since they were are hosts.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Of course Devon is, AMD deserves a plug since they were are hosts.


Fair enough.


----------



## Thracks

I only accept hand-written thank yous written on papyrus forged by artisans in the Nile delta.


----------



## JohnyR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I only accept hand-written thank yous written on papyrus forged by artisans in the Nile delta.


damn it.. what about nudes?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I only accept hand-written thank yous written on papyrus forged by artisans in the Nile delta.


In what language?


----------



## gdesmo

Not French ! ( Ha ! Ha ! ) See you at the next Lan.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> In what language?


Mandarin, haHA, the one language you don't know yet!


----------



## Xhumeka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I only accept hand-written thank yous written on papyrus forged by artisans in the Nile delta.


and here I thought using a perfectly square piece of toilet paper would suffice...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xhumeka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I only accept hand-written thank yous written on papyrus forged by artisans in the Nile delta.
> 
> 
> 
> and here I thought using a perfectly square piece of toilet paper would suffice...
Click to expand...

Oh man, that was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Oh man, that was the greatest thing ever.


I for sure thought someone was going to get injured during that... :/


----------



## SniperTeamTango

...!?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> ...!?


Had to be there...I think it was a GPU that Thracks (AMD) gave to the first person who could bring him a perfectly square piece of toilet paper. Not many LANs where you have to worry about full body contact...was pretty entertaining though.


----------



## johny24

After the people had made it to the bathroom, Thracks announced that the toilet paper in the building only came in one long piece per roll haha, making it impossible to get a square. Then Draven starts booking it with a pair of scissors ahaha


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> After the people had made it to the bathroom, Thracks announced that the toilet paper in the building only came in one long piece per roll haha, making it impossible to get a square. Then Draven starts booking it with a pair of scissors ahaha


But making a square is so smiple, just fold one corner down at 45 degrees, then fold again and rip against the edge of a table...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But making a square is so smiple, just fold one corner down at 45 degrees, then fold again and rip against the edge of a table...


Engineers unite!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But making a square is so smiple, just fold one corner down at 45 degrees, then fold again and rip against the edge of a table...
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers unite!
Click to expand...

I'm only a Technologist... that just means I know how to install a piece of equipment while some Engineer knows how to pick it based on paper specs...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm only a Technologist... that just means I know how to install a piece of equipment while some Engineer knows how to pick it based on paper specs...


I'm only a machinist, the engineer comes to me to make all the stuff they need for the thing and then takes all the credit.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm only a Technologist... that just means I know how to install a piece of equipment while some Engineer knows how to pick it based on paper specs...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only a machinist, the engineer comes to me to make all the stuff they need for the thing and then takes all the credit.
Click to expand...

By trade, I would be the guy that the engineer brings the part you made to so it can get installed, he also takes the credit from me. But hey, that doesn't sit well with me, so I'll just work for the engineering firm so I can put my name on all the drawings


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm only a Technologist... that just means I know how to install a piece of equipment while some Engineer knows how to pick it based on paper specs...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only a machinist, the engineer comes to me to make all the stuff they need for the thing and then takes all the credit.
Click to expand...

I'm only a marketer. The engineers and product managers come to me for advice on how to communicate with other human beings.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I'm only a marketer. The engineers and product managers come to me for advice on how to communicate with other human beings.


I can certainly see that as true XD if the antics I hear of this event are true I can say you do your job well.

BTW @ Thracks/Axi best convo ever XD


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But making a square is so smiple, just fold one corner down at 45 degrees, then fold again and rip against the edge of a table...


Figures you would know something about folding Mr. Editor.


----------



## axipher

First off, I love coming home from work to a web browser with javascript so I can multi-quote and smilies









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm only a Technologist... that just means I know how to install a piece of equipment while some Engineer knows how to pick it based on paper specs...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only a machinist, the engineer comes to me to make all the stuff they need for the thing and then takes all the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only a marketer. The engineers and product managers come to me for advice on how to communicate with other human beings.
Click to expand...

Well you do a damn good job, I'm still disappointed I have to delay my car-puter build by 6 months and can't make use of that 3870k you got me. And ES 7950's laying around, my rig is feeling lonely with only one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> I'm only a marketer. The engineers and product managers come to me for advice on how to communicate with other human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> I can certainly see that as true XD if the antics I hear of this event are true I can say you do your job well.
> 
> BTW @ Thracks/Axi best convo ever XD
Click to expand...

He needs marketing material, I give him a sexy rig and 3 screens to take pictures of. That's just team work









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But making a square is so smiple, just fold one corner down at 45 degrees, then fold again and rip against the edge of a table...
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you would know something about folding Mr. Editor.
Click to expand...

I see what you did there


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm only a machinist, the engineer comes to me to make all the stuff they need for the thing and then takes all the credit.


I'm the beginning engineer, the person that does the same work as a higher level engineer for less than half the price.


----------



## General121

Im the student, the guy who laughs at all your issues you have to solve, and then realize ill have to do it all later.

P.S. What exactly is engineering in general? Designing and figuring out the layout and how things will interact?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Im the student, the guy who laughs at all your issues you have to solve, and then realize ill have to do it all later.
> 
> P.S. What exactly is engineering in general? Designing and figuring out the layout and how things will interact?


It varies so much, not only do you have all the different fields, but then all the specializations, then the actual work could range from the following:


coming up with solutions for problems
figuring out what parts work best with others
designing new parts
managing contractors
managing projects
managing materials
managing a team
doing calculations and simulations
and much, much more.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It varies so much, not only do you have all the different fields, but then all the specializations, then the actual work could range from the following:
> 
> coming up with solutions for problems
> figuring out what parts work best with others
> designing new parts
> managing contractors
> managing projects
> managing materials
> managing a team
> doing calculations and simulations
> and much, much more.


Ah. I figured as much. My father is a senior AV engineer. My two courses that ill decide my major on so far are Comp Sci and CISCO Networking.


----------



## Slappa

Damn I really wish I could have gone to this LAN.

Wish there was an AMD HQ out west here in Alberta


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Damn I really wish I could have gone to this LAN.
> 
> Wish there was an AMD HQ out west here in Alberta


Wait, Slappa, you live in Calgary :O

I just moved her for 6 months for work, living in the SW end, bored out of my tree half the time lol.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> By trade, I would be the guy that the engineer brings the part you made to so it can get installed, he also takes the credit from me. But hey, that doesn't sit well with me, so I'll just work for the engineering firm so I can put my name on all the drawings


I'm the recent grad Mechanical Engineer that's still looking for a good job. I don't do much right now, but when I do I'll be happy to take all of the credit


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> By trade, I would be the guy that the engineer brings the part you made to so it can get installed, he also takes the credit from me. But hey, that doesn't sit well with me, so I'll just work for the engineering firm so I can put my name on all the drawings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the recent grad Mechanical Engineer that's still looking for a good job. I don't do much right now, but when I do I'll be happy to take all of the credit
Click to expand...

Hopefully you find one soon man, hard to afford travelling for LAN's with no money...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hopefully you find one soon man, hard to afford travelling for LAN's with no money...


I fly for standby free









And thanks for the good wishes


----------



## el gappo

They just take your luggage as payment instead eh?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> They just take your luggage as payment instead eh?


Only for a month! They return it in good condition after they've had their fun with it


----------



## el gappo

You got it back?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Two days ago.









DJ and Nukem can finally have their stuff back


----------



## el gappo

Sweet! Didn't think that would ever happen from the sounds of it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ and Nukem can finally have their stuff back


That's awesome to hear.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ and Nukem can finally have their stuff back


Wow, thats awesome!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It varies so much, not only do you have all the different fields, but then all the specializations, then the actual work could range from the following:
> 
> coming up with solutions for problems
> figuring out what parts work best with others
> designing new parts
> managing contractors
> managing projects
> managing materials
> managing a team
> doing calculations and simulations
> and much, much more.


* Google for previous solutions to same problem, analyze compatibility, apply, test, and tell your boss your super quick







Software Engineer's secret weapon, muahahahahah.

btw, what kind of car puter are you building? A buddy of mine at work is actually trying to reverse engineer a late-model mustangs computer to partially re-integrate into a classic mustang, a little nuts...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It varies so much, not only do you have all the different fields, but then all the specializations, then the actual work could range from the following:
> 
> coming up with solutions for problems
> figuring out what parts work best with others
> designing new parts
> managing contractors
> managing projects
> managing materials
> managing a team
> doing calculations and simulations
> and much, much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Google for previous solutions to same problem, analyze compatibility, apply, test, and tell your boss your super quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer's secret weapon, muahahahahah.
> 
> btw, what kind of car puter are you building? A buddy of mine at work is actually trying to reverse engineer a late-model mustangs computer to partially re-integrate into a classic mustang, a little nuts...
Click to expand...

Considering as an electrical engineer, most of my solutions are all client-specific and almost completely custom, Google does not work for me...

And the link is in my signature for my car-puter, Project Rose. The basic outline of the system is a high end sound system driven by an AMD APU with a 7" touch screen.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait, Slappa, you live in Calgary :O
> 
> I just moved her for 6 months for work, living in the SW end, bored out of my tree half the time lol.


Whoa...I thought I was one of the only ones. I only know a few other OCNers from calgary through school.

NW end of the city, in the summers I work near glendeer circle

Electrical Engineering Student


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait, Slappa, you live in Calgary :O
> 
> I just moved her for 6 months for work, living in the SW end, bored out of my tree half the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa...I thought I was one of the only ones. I only know a few other OCNers from calgary through school.
> 
> NW end of the city, in the summers I work near glendeer circle
> 
> Electrical Engineering Student
Click to expand...

I just moved here end of October, working as an electrical desginer/engineer. I'm here on temporary assignment for 6 months.

Any good computer clubs, LAN groups, etc. around here?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just moved here end of October, working as an electrical desginer/engineer. I'm here on temporary assignment for 6 months.
> 
> Any good computer clubs, LAN groups, etc. around here?


I actually run a computer club at the U of C, but its a very small new club and mostly just people gaming and plugging away on league of legends. All students too so I doubt you'd be interested in that. Been trying to get more people interested in the actual computer hardware side of things but its hard to grow a club when I'm so busy with my studies.

I believe there was a big citywide LAN in August or September but sadly I had to miss it. I haven't really looked that much to be honest though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just moved here end of October, working as an electrical desginer/engineer. I'm here on temporary assignment for 6 months.
> 
> Any good computer clubs, LAN groups, etc. around here?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually run a computer club at the U of C, but its a very small new club and mostly just people gaming and plugging away on league of legends. All students too so I doubt you'd be interested in that. Been trying to get more people interested in the actual computer hardware side of things but its hard to grow a club when I'm so busy with my studies.
> 
> I believe there was a big citywide LAN in August or September but sadly I had to miss it. I haven't really looked that much to be honest though.
Click to expand...

Well I'd still be interested in getting in to something like that. All I do is work and workout lol. Some gaming myself too.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I'd still be interested in getting in to something like that. All I do is work and workout lol. Some gaming myself too.


What games have you been playing?

add me up on steam : slappa11

May have some time to squeeze in some gaming before final exams start up.

Other than playing games I've just been doing builds for some friends, and currently tinkering with an A8-3870K setup that I have running caseless on my desk.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I'd still be interested in getting in to something like that. All I do is work and workout lol. Some gaming myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> What games have you been playing?
> 
> add me up on steam : slappa11
> 
> May have some time to squeeze in some gaming before final exams start up.
> 
> Other than playing games I've just been doing builds for some friends, and currently tinkering with an A8-3870K setup that I have running caseless on my desk.
Click to expand...

Added. I'm also running caseless:


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Added. I'm also running caseless:


Nice and clean for a caseless setup. I have my llano on the left and my 24/7 rig behind my monitors

Mine is a little more messy than yours











Llano is folding to test for stability @ 3.5GHz, 2500K is folding @ 4,5GHz

Actually I bought this 3870K off of RussianJ who got it at the ExtravaLanza I believe..haha


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Added. I'm also running caseless:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and clean for a caseless setup. I have my llano on the left and my 24/7 rig behind my monitors
> 
> Mine is a little more messy than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llano is folding to test for stability @ 3.5GHz, 2500K is folding @ 4,5GHz
> 
> Actually I bought this 3870K off of RussianJ who got it at the ExtravaLanza I believe..haha
Click to expand...

I thought mine was pretty messy lol.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I thought mine was pretty messy lol.


I told you!

In the process of cleaning up now


----------



## axipher

I'm waiting for a test bench to come one.


----------



## superericla

I run my computer on a test bench without the cover on, pretty close to caseless really.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm waiting for a test bench to come one.


Where's a good place to even pick up a test bench?


----------



## axipher

Quite a few members on here sell them, I ordered a custom one made out of sheet aluminum and T-slot bars complete with two 5.25" bays, ATX PSU mount, three 2.5" caddies, and a expansion card support bracket.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Where's a good place to even pick up a test bench?


Dwood is an artisan on these forums that custom makes tech benches. I've got one from him, and a few other benchers have bought some as well. He does fantastic work, I highly recommend him, and his prices are very reasonable. He's got a few standard benches that he makes, but he will customize it to your specifications of you ask.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1293430/tript-custom-test-benches-officially-for-sale/0_50

Here's a picture of mine:





There is a 2.5in SSD bracket for it, but I was too lazy to put it in.


----------



## el gappo

Damn Ninjas!


----------



## axipher

the one I just ordered is going to look a little something like below. I was going to go with Dwood's, but I liked the ability to take mine apart and fit it in carry-on luggage with the rest of my important parts.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slappa*
> 
> Where's a good place to even pick up a test bench?


Canada Computers--- Lian-Li T60B black aluminum atx test bench. 79.99


----------



## Draven

Got my new LAN rig built it's in my sig, just need to test it out which will be on Wednesday, I only ended up paying about 350 for the parts and I used the new case I won at this event so thanks again AMD and OCN. pics later


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Got my new LAN rig built it's in my sig, just need to test it out which will be on Wednesday, I only ended up paying about 350 for the parts and I used the new case I won at this event so thanks again AMD and OCN. pics later


Yay!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Got my new LAN rig built it's in my sig, just need to test it out which will be on Wednesday, I only ended up paying about 350 for the parts and I used the new case I won at this event so thanks again AMD and OCN. pics later


Where`s the the pic of the little Sugo ? Glad you got some deals !


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Can't wait to see what you did with the Sugo, Draven. Always been a neat little case.


----------



## Draven

OK guys here are a few pics of the Sugo as requested.









Hope everyone likes it, there really isn't much you can do with the wires that's why I have the optical drive in the bottom slot and then I could zip tie and tuck the wires on top. I payed about 350 - 400 for all the parts so I don't think I made out too bad.


----------



## gdesmo

Sweet little build, really good price !


----------



## InsideJob

Nice! New HTPC?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Nice! New HTPC?


nope lol new LAN rig


----------



## InsideJob

Ahhh, vurry nice. Plan to add a dedicated GPU at anypoint? Despite the APU?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Ahhh, vurry nice. Plan to add a dedicated GPU at anypoint? Despite the APU?


might not see as i only play TF2 lol


----------



## InsideJob

Well if that's all you play then I can understand









Seeing like 250fps at my 1600x900 res with my 7970 when I play is kinda funny/awesome


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Well if that's all you play then I can understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing like 250fps at my 1600x900 res with my 7970 when I play is kinda funny/awesome


Well don't get me wrong I love my gaming rig but it's just a little much to bring to the LAN, 3 suit cases and most of the back of gdesmo's van lol when it could be the sugo bag and a screen lol.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Well if that's all you play then I can understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing like 250fps at my 1600x900 res with my 7970 when I play is kinda funny/awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't get me wrong I love my gaming rig but it's just a little much to bring to the LAN, 3 suit cases and most of the back of gdesmo's van lol when it could be the sugo bag and a screen lol.
Click to expand...

As long as you own 3 matching screens, you are not allowed to bring anything less than Eyefinity to any future LAN's. This means you aren't allowed to compromise and use the AUP's iGPU...


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As long as you own 3 matching screens, you are not allowed to bring anything less than Eyefinity to any future LAN's. This means you aren't allowed to compromise and use the AUP's iGPU...


LMAO I HATE YOU MAN!!!!! lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As long as you own 3 matching screens, you are not allowed to bring anything less than Eyefinity to any future LAN's. This means you aren't allowed to compromise and use the AUP's iGPU...
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO I HATE YOU MAN!!!!! lol
Click to expand...

I even got Kyad to agree to bring my old dell-trio with him to the next OCN LAN in North America alongside his own so I can reunite with my lost friends.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hah my screens don't all match!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hah my screens don't all match!


Do you even have a GPU to power them properly


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do you even have a GPU to power them properly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *From My Worklog*
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fb/fb33af31_IMAG0035.jpeg


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do you even have a GPU to power them properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *From My Worklog*
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fb/fb33af31_IMAG0035.jpeg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What a fuzzy picture...


----------



## InsideJob

What a great event this was


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> What a great event this was


You still haven't painted it...


----------



## InsideJob

The joys of being poor


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

when you get rich u should switch the noisey reference cooler with a waterblock 'n loop


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> As long as you own 3 matching screens, you are not allowed to bring anything less than Eyefinity to any future LAN's. This means you aren't allowed to compromise and use the AUP's iGPU...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> LMAO I HATE YOU MAN!!!!! lol


Sorry Draven but axipher is right, once you show your poker hand you have to stick with it !


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Sorry Draven but axipher is right, once you show your poker hand you have to stick with it !


yeah not happening lol


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> when you get rich u should switch the noisey reference cooler with a waterblock 'n loop


I can't wait to. I've been dreaming of a custom loop for months now. The reference cooler is more hot then noise in my situation.
Someone employ me!!! hehe


----------



## emode

Whens the next lan, i forgot how good all the the OC members are the PCS and i need some huge help upgrading, i think some of the members at these events know a crazy amount, i forgot that were OCINg cpus at the lan lmao

hopefully we see one again soon!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emode*
> 
> Whens the next lan, i forgot how good all the the OC members are the PCS and i need some huge help upgrading, i think some of the members at these events know a crazy amount, i forgot that were OCINg cpus at the lan lmao
> hopefully we see one again soon!


Are you one of the people that join up only to see what the club can do for you ? I noticed that every one of your posts were related to the club lan party with no participation in any other way. Sorry to sound a little harsh but it seems to be a little selfish to me !


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Are you one of the people that join up only to see what the club can do for you ? I noticed that every one of your posts were related to the club lan party with no participation in any other way. Sorry to sound a little harsh but it seems to be a little selfish to me !


Does it matter?

Nope...


----------



## gdesmo

You are right, but it is saddening to me.







LOL el gappo, hope your lan goes well !


----------



## InsideJob

IIRC Gappo's event isn't a LAN, it's a benching ln2 event








1000 liters of liquid nitrogen will result in 2 days of lots of fun and some high clocks







Maybe a world record








Have fun Gappo, wish I could be there to experience some ln2 benching IRL for the first time


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> IIRC Gappo's event isn't a LAN, it's a benching ln2 event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 liters of liquid nitrogen will result in 2 days of lots of fun and some high clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a world record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun Gappo, wish I could be there to experience some ln2 benching IRL for the first time


There are always Ln2 meets going down but I'm looking to bring the Grand Champion events to the UK in a big way http://www.overclock.net/t/1328889/uk-grand-champion-lan-oc-meet-2013-interest-check but minimal interest atm, lack of solid date and details.... But what can you do.

Will probably just do a smaller venue, have some awesome stuff planned








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You are right, but it is saddening to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL el gappo, hope your lan goes well !


Guess how e-mode feels though, or the other guys from esea that a select few were crying about here.. The GC events are only going to get bigger and more competitive and they ARE open to everyone. It doesn't make it any less fun, doesn't mean any less gear or anything of that sort.

Invite only events SUCK and the same goes for exclusive ones imo. If we can accommodate for more, why not?


----------



## InsideJob

Aw darn, fly me to the UK so I can come


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> IIRC Gappo's event isn't a LAN, it's a benching ln2 event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 liters of liquid nitrogen will result in 2 days of lots of fun and some high clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a world record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun Gappo, wish I could be there to experience some ln2 benching IRL for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are always Ln2 meets going down but I'm looking to bring the Grand Champion events to the UK in a big way http://www.overclock.net/t/1328889/uk-grand-champion-lan-oc-meet-2013-interest-check but minimal interest atm, lack of solid date and details.... But what can you do.
> 
> Will probably just do a smaller venue, have some awesome stuff planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You are right, but it is saddening to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL el gappo, hope your lan goes well !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess how e-mode feels though, or the other guys from esea that a select few were crying about here.. The GC events are only going to get bigger and more competitive and they ARE open to everyone. It doesn't make it any less fun, doesn't mean any less gear or anything of that sort.
> 
> *Invite only events SUCK and the same goes for exclusive ones imo. If we can accommodate for more, why not?*
Click to expand...

Wasn't the argument. The argument was OCN members first if we ran out of room.

Also, I was at the event, and got paired with a "pro team"... the end result was they decimated everyone in TF2. We went all-scout and still had flawless victory. Explain to me how that is fun for everyone else, one team ripping through everyone like they were nothing.


----------



## InsideJob

I didn't bother competing in any tourny's and had TONS of fun








Let alone walked out -1 gtx 560ti +1 hd 7970









Not all events are going to be OCN specific, this one was and we just wanted to try and keep it as genuine as possible for OCN members. We weren't trying to make a fuss but turns out we could've made a bit of a bigger one in this case.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wasn't the argument. The argument was OCN members first if we ran out of room.
> Also, I was at the event, and got paired with a "pro team"... the end result was they decimated everyone in TF2. We went all-scout and still had flawless victory. Explain to me how that is fun for everyone else, one team ripping through everyone like they were nothing.


Yeah I was on the second place team of non esea players... we had fun but got rolled in the title match... then they took their winnings and left... they were bored in the last match one of them slept instead...

I know my team had a good time







I'm waiting for the next event


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wasn't the argument. The argument was OCN members first if we ran out of room.
> Also, I was at the event, and got paired with a "pro team"... the end result was they decimated everyone in TF2. We went all-scout and still had flawless victory. Explain to me how that is fun for everyone else, one team ripping through everyone like they were nothing.


I remember those matches lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Yeah I was on the second place team of non esea players... we had fun but got rolled in the title match... then they took their winnings and left... they were bored in the last match one of them slept instead...
> I know my team had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the next event


Third place team here and we all had a blast


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wasn't the argument. The argument was OCN members first if we ran out of room.
> Also, I was at the event, and got paired with a "pro team"... the end result was they decimated everyone in TF2. We went all-scout and still had flawless victory. Explain to me how that is fun for everyone else, one team ripping through everyone like they were nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was on the second place team of non esea players... we had fun but got rolled in the title match... then they took their winnings and left... they were bored in the last match one of them slept instead...
> 
> I know my team had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the next event
Click to expand...

We had a great time


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I remember those matches lol
> Third place team here and we all had a blast


Were you the team that needed a ringer for the final match? We had a good time playing you guys too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We had a great time


Absolutely fun was had by all







it was fun being on a team with you and slaughter







Spanish and AMC and the pony were great guys too


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Were you the team that needed a ringer for the final match? We had a good time playing you guys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely fun was had by all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was fun being on a team with you and slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish and AMC and the pony were great guys too


No, that was the team we were up against lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wasn't the argument. The argument was OCN members first if we ran out of room.
> Also, I was at the event, and got paired with a "pro team"... the end result was they decimated everyone in TF2. We went all-scout and still had flawless victory. Explain to me how that is fun for everyone else, one team ripping through everyone like they were nothing.


I'd be fine with them if there were actually good members of the community, their attitudes towards us in OUR mumble and in OUR event threads dictate otherwise. JS.


----------



## Apocalix

Had a lot of fun, so thanks to all the AMD guys that convinced the company to share some space and resource to make this happen, and those also involved on the OCN side to make this happen! It was lots of fun even though I didn't compete, but I enjoyed both events that weekend (Public and the Private LAN).

Huge thanks to Thracks for the AMD card which is running smooth and cool. I wasnt one of the luck ones with the 7970 but my 7770 was a great match for the system I had there.

Would definitely love to join another LAN in the future... I noticed Thracks sent out an email recently about joining their community to show support, so hopefully everyone else joins in so the corporates at AMD are convinced to have these more often and with even more prizes!

Thanks OCN, AMD, and all those involved









(PS. Yes I'm a little late in giving thanks, but I didn't forget!)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalix*
> 
> Had a lot of fun, so thanks to all the AMD guys that convinced the company to share some space and resource to make this happen, and those also involved on the OCN side to make this happen! It was lots of fun even though I didn't compete, but I enjoyed both events that weekend (Public and the Private LAN).
> Huge thanks to Thracks for the AMD card which is running smooth and cool. I wasnt one of the luck ones with the 7970 but my 7770 was a great match for the system I had there.
> Would definitely love to join another LAN in the future... I noticed Thracks sent out an email recently about joining their community to show support, so hopefully everyone else joins in so the corporates at AMD are convinced to have these more often and with even more prizes!
> Thanks OCN, AMD, and all those involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PS. Yes I'm a little late in giving thanks, but I didn't forget!)


No such thing as being too late to give thanks


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalix*
> 
> Had a lot of fun, so thanks to all the AMD guys that convinced the company to share some space and resource to make this happen, and those also involved on the OCN side to make this happen! It was lots of fun even though I didn't compete, but I enjoyed both events that weekend (Public and the Private LAN).
> Huge thanks to Thracks for the AMD card which is running smooth and cool. I wasnt one of the luck ones with the 7970 but my 7770 was a great match for the system I had there.
> Would definitely love to join another LAN in the future... I noticed Thracks sent out an email recently about joining their community to show support, so hopefully everyone else joins in so the corporates at AMD are convinced to have these more often and with even more prizes!
> Thanks OCN, AMD, and all those involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PS. Yes I'm a little late in giving thanks, but I didn't forget!)


Better late then never


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hey guys, just thought I would let you all know that it appears some of my things had gone "missing" at the LAN - I noticed a big chunk of my game disc collection is gone. Well, not a huge chunk, but I'm kind of bummed about it. I know it's a bit late to notice, but I didn't open the cd book until just now, otherwise I would have noticed sooner. The sad thing is, that whoever thought they were scoring a bunch of free games forgot one thing - most, if not all of them, need serial keys, which I purposely left at home. Actually, in one of the compartments of the case was my "master list" (a piece of paper with all my serials wrote out), but luckily it was not discovered. Games missing, that I can tell so far, are -

Crysis Warhead (though they left Crysis Wars?)
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Dead Space
Far Cry 2
Bioshock 2

If by some chance I just misplaced them, maybe someone came across them at the LAN. Not likely as I don't even think I opened the case more than once at the LAN, if I even did at all, but you never know. I really don't want to believe the alternative - that someone from our community here could have swiped them. Anyway, not that big of a deal to lose the games as I still have the serials and can probably use an ISO from somewhere I guess, but I collect games (discs, not digital), and it sets back my collection since I will eventually have to repurchase all of these. Still had a great time though, just wish I didn't notice that just now!

Oh, I might as well leave this tidbit for the would-be thief - when my games are not packed up to bring with me, they are safely kept alongside my extensive porn collection. I don't disinfect.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Man that sucks Aaron,

I really hope they turn up, maybe ask the guys we carpooled with to check thier van?

Ben


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Man that sucks Aaron,
> I really hope they turn up, maybe ask the guys we carpooled with to check thier van?
> Ben


Will do, you never know I suppose. I mean, we were all awake for a pretty long time, so anything is possible lol Trust me though guys, if I find them, I will post in here straight away to make sure everyone knows it was my own stupidity







Rather believe that than the alternative.


----------



## InsideJob

I can't believe that, I really hope it wasn't one of those non OCN guys who just came for the tournaments


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I can't believe that, I really hope it wasn't one of those non OCN guys who just came for the tournaments


There's no way to know for sure what happened though...I really hope I do come across them and this was all just me misplacing them somehow or something. I didn't even think twice about watching my stuff there, everyone seemed like good people to me.


----------



## InsideJob

I never gave any thought to it earlier, then again I was never away from my seat for long. Ah well hope you figure it out


----------



## Draven

Well it looks like this rig is going on the self for a while as my 6990 seems to be dying I think. I feel pretty stupid atm because I was so happy to have owned one and I didn't think I was going to need to buy a new GPU for a while. That is now not the case, the only time I seem to have a problem is when I am running a game, any other time I never have a problem at all, when I play a game I either get a black screen, an .exe has stopped working and needs to shut down, or a blue screen. I have re-installed windows and all so uninstalled the video driver and re-installed the driver and nothing seems to be working. I don't think this is a mobo issue or this would be happening with other things not just my games. Like I said before I feel pretty stupid because the 6990 is the only part that I had bought used off ebay, everything else I had bought new from Canada Computers and is working perfectly. Until I can afford the new card (reference Sapphire 7970 and waterblock) I'll be using my new APU LAN rig. See you all at the next LAN guys.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Well it looks like this rig is going on the self for a while as my 6990 seems to be dying I think. I feel pretty stupid atm because I was so happy to have owned one and I didn't think I was going to need to buy a new GPU for a while. That is now not the case, the only time I seem to have a problem is when I am running a game, any other time I never have a problem at all, when I play a game *I either get a black screen, an .exe has stopped working and needs to shut down, or a blue screen.* I have re-installed windows and all so uninstalled the video driver and re-installed the driver and nothing seems to be working. I don't think this is a mobo issue or this would be happening with other things not just my games. Like I said before I feel pretty stupid because the 6990 is the only part that I had bought used off ebay, everything else I had bought new from Canada Computers and is working perfectly. Until I can afford the new card (reference Sapphire 7970 and waterblock) I'll be using my new APU LAN rig. See you all at the next LAN guys.


Those things point to the CPU, not the GPU... You have another card to test with?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Those things point to the CPU, not the GPU... You have another card to test with?


I do it's in the wife's rig but when I have looked up the error code it says it's a gpu problem. Whoever had this card before had flashed the bios because I've had the OC switch in both positions and it has the same clocks it's set to 880 and 1250, I know it doesn't seem like much but like i said the only time i have problems is playing games not any other time.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I do it's in the wife's rig but when I have looked up the error code it says it's a gpu problem. Whoever had this card before had flashed the bios because I've had the OC switch in both positions and it has the same clocks it's set to 880 and 1250, I know it doesn't seem like much but like i said the only time i have problems is playing games not any other time.


Have you tried bumping the voltage a bit?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Those things point to the CPU, not the GPU... You have another card to test with?
> 
> 
> 
> I do it's in the wife's rig but when I have looked up the error code it says it's a gpu problem. Whoever had this card before had flashed the bios because I've had the OC switch in both positions and it has the same clocks it's set to 880 and 1250, I know it doesn't seem like much but like i said the only time i have problems is playing games not any other time.
Click to expand...

Maybe try a stock BIOS, or underclocking it to stock clocks? Also check GPU-z and check VRM temps.


----------



## Draven

Here is what I have tell me if you see anything wrong please.





This is with a full waterblock and fans on full.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Here is what I have tell me if you see anything wrong please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with a full waterblock and fans on full.


Temps are all fine. All I can suggest at this point is finding the stock BIOS for the card and running ATIMan Uninstaller and reverting to a clean install of the 12.8 Drivers with the CAPs released at that time. Then try the latest CAPs, then try 12.10 again.

Also did you ever get around to trying HydraVision? Did this issue start after that?


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Temps are all fine. All I can suggest at this point is finding the stock BIOS for the card and running ATIMan Uninstaller and reverting to a clean install of the 12.8 Drivers with the CAPs released at that time. Then try the latest CAPs, then try 12.10 again.
> 
> Also did you ever get around to trying HydraVision? Did this issue start after that?


Yes sir Hydra is working great, Yesterday I did a mobo bios update and tried some gaming out and it seems to be working but I'll try some more later. I'd feel really silly if all this was was an update of the bios lol.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Temps are all fine. All I can suggest at this point is finding the stock BIOS for the card and running ATIMan Uninstaller and reverting to a clean install of the 12.8 Drivers with the CAPs released at that time. Then try the latest CAPs, then try 12.10 again.
> 
> Also did you ever get around to trying HydraVision? Did this issue start after that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir Hydra is working great, Yesterday I did a mobo bios update and tried some gaming out and it seems to be working but I'll try some more later. I'd feel really silly if all this was was an update of the bios lol.
Click to expand...

I nver thought of the motherboard BIOS playing havoc, could be the problem though.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I nver thought of the motherboard BIOS playing havoc, could be the problem though.


Well i tried some more gaming this morning and the card still seems to be working, I hope that was the problem and nothing else comes up because I am planning to pick up 2 more screens for this system, if I go with a 7970 the most i can hook up is 4, eventually I want to have this set up for playing Dirt3 on 5 screens with the steering wheel stuff so i guess we will see how this goes for the next little while.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I nver thought of the motherboard BIOS playing havoc, could be the problem though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i tried some more gaming this morning and the card still seems to be working, I hope that was the problem and nothing else comes up because I am planning to pick up 2 more screens for this system, if I go with a 7970 the most i can hook up is 4, eventually I want to have this set up for playing Dirt3 on 5 screens with the steering wheel stuff so i guess we will see how this goes for the next little while.
Click to expand...

That's good to hear, and you want to get a Asus DCII 7970 or a MSI Lightning 7970 as they both have 4 DP ports + DVI (Single-link I think though).


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's good to hear, and you want to get a Asus DCII 7970 or a MSI Lightning 7970 as they both have 4 DP ports + DVI (Single-link I think though).


lol I might wait till the 8000's come out and get 7970 after price drop


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's good to hear, and you want to get a Asus DCII 7970 or a MSI Lightning 7970 as they both have 4 DP ports + DVI (Single-link I think though).
> 
> 
> 
> lol I might wait till the 8000's come out and get 7970 after price drop
Click to expand...

I was supposed to wait till the new year to buy a used 6970 or 6990 someone was seling after getting an upgrade over the holidays but Devon made me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## gdesmo

Is this the new video cards forum ?




























ps Draven I could lend you a 670 with water block rather than use your son`s rig. It only supports 5 displays though. I have 3 kicking around here and my custom cpu water block won`t be ready until the end of Jan.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Is this the new video cards forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps Draven I could lend you a 670 with water block rather than use your son`s rig. It only supports 5 displays though.


I'm pretty sure we can blame Devon for that haha. And only 5 screens, well that's a shame


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Is this the new video cards forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps Draven I could lend you a 670 with water block rather than use your son`s rig. *It only supports 5 displays though.* I have 3 kicking around here and my custom cpu water block won`t be ready until the end of Jan.


What the hell is that only doing in there?! It cost me like 800 bucks to run 5 screens.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Is this the new video cards forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps Draven I could lend you a 670 with water block rather than use your son`s rig. It only supports 5 displays though. I have 3 kicking around here and my custom cpu water block won`t be ready until the end of Jan.


Thanks for the offer but I think I've got it all working now


----------



## antman92

i wonder when the next OCN LAN is going to be?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> i wonder when the next OCN LAN is going to be?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1328889/uk-grand-champion-lan-oc-meet-2013-interest-check


----------



## antman92

well UK tournaments dont help us toronto folk, do they? lol


----------



## xNovax

I was told it will be some time in january.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I was told it will be some time in january.


I was told early 2013


----------



## xNovax

Same thing

My 100th Post WOOHOOO


----------



## johny24

1234


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Does anyone know if the AMD headquarters in Markham will be doing the AMD ExtravaLANza event yearly, or... was it just more of a one-time thing?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Does anyone know if the AMD headquarters in Markham will be doing the AMD ExtravaLANza event yearly, or... was it just more of a one-time thing?


I too would be interested. Would even sign up for a mailing list, so I would be notified...


----------

